# Multi-Portable Amp Thread: 16 amps reviewed (Leckerton UHA-6S MKII added)



## average_joe

*Multi-Portable Amp Thread*
   
  [size=9pt]Amps mean different things to different people.  It depends on your use, music,  source, headphone, and ears to determine if an amp will make a difference, and if so how much.  As primarily an IEM guy, I have had mixed results with amps through the years depending on the factors I mentioned, and while this review thread can’t possibly cover all the iterations of product combinations, it will compare the general performance of each amp.  I do have more specific amp matching with headphones/sources in my [/size][size=9pt]custom IEM reviews[/size][size=9pt].  My Google+ page.[/size]
   
  
click images for full sized picture
   
[size=9.0pt]Portable amps reviewed:[/size]
  [size=9.0pt]-          [/size][size=9.0pt]Headphonia Arrow 12 HE[/size]
  [size=9.0pt]-          [/size][size=9.0pt]Headamp Pico Slim[/size]
  [size=9.0pt]-          [/size][size=9.0pt]Meier Audio Stepdance (original)[/size]
  [size=9.0pt]-          [/size][size=9.0pt]Neco Soundlab DUAL AMP portable headphone amplifier – V2[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          [/size][size=9pt]iQube V2 (with DAC)[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          [/size][size=9pt]Auzentech i.Fuzen HP-1[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          [/size][size=9.0pt]Furutech Cruise (with DAC)[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          [/size][size=9pt]Just Audio uHA-120[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Portaphile 627[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Headphonia Arrow 12HE 4G[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Shonyun 306[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          JDS Labs ODAC, O2, and ODAC + O2 combo (simulated)[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Additional amps reviewed in the 2nd post due to the slow response of this post.[/size]
-         Pre-review impressions can be found here.
   
   
[size=9.0pt]But, before reading further, here are my notes from testing:[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- I primarily review and listen to custom IEMs and some, such as the JH16, LS8, and Infinity X3 are not dependent on the quality of the amp and there are small to minimal differences between the amps to my ears.[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- These amps are fairly close in sound signatures and the differences between the amps is not as large as the difference between headphones/IEMs.[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- The differences between the amps in frequency response is very minimal.[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- A good amp can improve the sound of lower end headphones, but a good headphone from the headphone out of a relatively low end source (Clip+ or iPhone) can sound better.  Which is better overall depends on the combo and what you want.  I have heard what I consider huge improvements from some combinations such as the Ortofon e-Q7 and the ALO Rx amp or a MEElectronics CC51 and the Meier Audio Stepdance.[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- With lower end DACs the differences between amp performance is less than with higher end DACs such as the Anedio D1 and HiFiMan 801, as would be expect.[/size]
  [size=9pt]- Using an amp from the headphone out of a player has marginal improvements for either output impedance mismatch reasons, or internal PMP amp limitations.  For example an iPod/iPhone/Fuze sound better to me from a line out than when amping the headphone out.[/size]
   
*Important notes about the charts and ratings*: The relative differences between the rating numbers are not all that large.  For example a score of an 8 in the bass isn't an overwhelming difference, but is very apparent in comparison with something rated at a 5.  While I didn't list synergy with various headphones, some react differently with certain headphones, however the relative sound and technical ability is usually remains the about the same comparatively. 
  --------------------------------
   
 
   
*Manufacturer: Headfonia
Model: Arrow 12 HE*
Price: $249
Product notes: discontinued, replaced by the 3G and soon to be replaced by the G4
Type: portable amp
Volume control: analog, wheel
Power connector: USB (mini B)
Features:
 - gain switch [size=9pt](0, I, II)[/size]
[size=9pt]- bass switch [/size][size=9pt](0, I, II) - 0db, 6 dB, 12 dB[/size]
[size=9pt]- crossfeed [/size][size=9pt](0, I, II)[/size]
[size=9pt]- impedance switch [/size][size=9pt](0, I, II)  10 ohm, 70 ohm, 120 ohm[/size]
[size=9pt]- auto power off mode [/size][size=9pt](3 switch positions: on/off/auto - auto turns the amp off after 60 seconds of no input signal)[/size]
[size=9pt]- two input locations   [/size]
 - slim design
Works with 4 pin headphone plugs: Yes
Sound signature: A spacious and warm presentation that generally adds width to the presentation while not necessarily adding to the depth.  The low through mid-bass is slightly elevated but the sub-bass is not.  Due to the bass presentation and spaciousness, the midrange seems slightly more laid back and the treble is more neutral/laid back.
Sound quality: The quality of the Arrow 12 HE varies greatly depending on the IEM and headphone due to the high output impedance as with many custom IEMs that have crossovers the sound is on the flatter side while others such as the TS842 (and ER4P) improves quite a bit with the impedance switch turned on, adding smoothness to an edgy and analytical presentation.  Overall, the resolution is a step below others such as the Pico Slim and Stepdance, but not always.  Driving full sized cans, the Arrow 12 HE does an acceptable job but the slim portable design does show limitations in dynamics compared with something more powerful such as the iQube, Stepdance, or Neco.  When paired with dynamic driver IEMs the sound is overall good and other than deep bass roll off for lower impedance headphones/IEMs, there is no effect of the output impedance.
Channel Imbalance: Yes, at very low volumes only with high sensitivity IEMs
Hiss: There is no appreciable hiss with the JH16 on low gain at max volume or below.
Interference: Slight clicking with the iPhone 3G when the phone is connecting to the internet.  No interference with the Blackberry Bold.
Summary: The Arrow 12 HE was a great amp when it was released due to the combination of size, shape, performance, and features as well as the amazing driving ability due to the three gain settings.  Still OK by today's standards, there have been other amps that have surpassed the performance of the Arrow 12 HE including the prototype G4 that I had a chance to audition.  The Arrow 12 HE really is dependent on specific matches with balanced armature IEMs as the output resistor either helps, hurts, or doesn't affect the sound, but you won't know unless you either try or read about it from others.  Dynamic driver armatures do respond well however as do lower end headphones.
   
[size=9pt]Preview: I had the opportunity to try a G4 prototype board and the improvement was anywhere from a decent amount to substantial depending on the headphones used.  The G4 has more resolution and is closer to the performance of the Pico Slim and Stepdance and I am looking forward to hearing the G4 when it is ready.[/size]
   
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Headstage​Arrow 12 HE​$249​Flat​N/A​N/A​Battery​USB​
​
​
​
​
​
​   
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​3​5​7​5​5​4​7​6​6​8​4​4​
   
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​Total - Quality​Hiss​Imbalance​Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs​Quality​Quality​Quality​4​5​5​5​5​7​8​5.3​5.6​10.0​9.0​8.2​
  --------------------------------
   
 
   
   
*Manufacturer: Headamp
Model: Pico Slim*
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $399[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: The Pico Slim is the smallest high performance amp I know of and the size and shape make it perfect for on the go use with a minimal size addition to your source for powering IEMs and easy to drive portable cans.[/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: portable amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: digital, knob[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: USB (Micro B)[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- Tiny size[/size]
[size=9pt]- On/off switch which allows you to leave the volume where you want it between listening sessions[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound signature[/size][size=9pt]: The Pico Slim has a very transparent and fairly neutral sound that is on the brighter side of the spectrum.  It does not lack deep bass oomph, but the deep bass isn’t quite as accentuated and powerful as other amps such as the Stepdance or Cruise resulting in a slightly thinner sound.  Overall the Pico Slim doesn’t add much coloration to the sound and offers very good transparency.  The soundstage is on the average side but does offer very good depth and proportion to the sound resulting in a realistic yet somewhat intimate sound.[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound quality[/size][size=9pt]: With exceptional transparency and very high levels of resolution, the Pico Slim performs very well technically.  The biggest issue I had with the Pico Slim with BA IEMs is that the notes can become slightly thinner than usual, and with some already thinner sounding BA IEMs this is not my ideal sound.  However, overall the results are exceptional.  With dynamic driver IEMs the Pico Slim performs quite well, however it doesn't have the bass control of some of the larger amps such as the Stepdance, iQube, and Cruise.  The Pico Slim isn't great at driving harder to drive headphones except for fairly low volume listening, and then it is on par with the Arrow 12 HE; good but not great.[/size]
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: No[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Turning the volume knob up past the halfway point with the JH16 results in audible hiss, however when music is playing that volume level is louder than I would listen.  The hiss could be an issue with a low volume source, but I have not come across one that has caused an issue.[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: No interference from both my Blackberry Bold and iPhone 3G[/size]
[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: For the size and shape the Pico Slim is a great little amp.  It offers exceptional transparency and plays well with custom IEMs, including high sensitivity ones, as well as dynamic driver IEMs.  Both the Arrow and Pico Slim are very easy to carry around with my modded iPod and the Pico Slim gives me consistently great sound, although in direct comparison the thinner and brighter sound if the Pico Slim doesn't always match well with brighter and thinner sounding IEMs.  With absolutely no imbalance, no interference, and no hiss in my experience the Pico Slim is an excellent choice for high sensitivity custom IEMs.  [/size]
   
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Headamp​Pico Slim​$399​Mini​N/A​N/A​Battery​USB​
   
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​4​4​4​5​6​7​4​5​5​4​5​5​
   
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​Total - Quality​Hiss​Imbalance​Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs​Quality​Quality​Quality​8​9​9​10​5​9​7​4.7​7.4​10.0​10.0​9.1​
  --------------------------------
   
   
 
   
*Manufacturer: Meier Audio
Model: Stepdance*
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $349[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: Discontinued; replaced by the 2stepdance.  I have owned the Stepdance for a while and have noticed it is a great performer with a wide range of headphones and IEMs rarely having a poor match.[/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: portable amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: digital, knob[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: Non-standard, for power only; unit does not charge battery[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: Up to 8 hours with 600 uHa rechargable in low gain, high current mode, but typically closer to 6[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size]:
[size=9pt]- Active ground that simulates balanced in a single ended design[/size]
[size=9pt]- Low and high gain switches[/size]
[size=9pt]- Low and high current switches[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound Signature[/size][size=9pt]: The sound is on the warm side, but not all that warm, however the deep bass region does have some extra kick to it to go with the superb control.  The midrange disappears and is neutral while the upper mids and treble are slightly on the brighter side of neutral.  The width of the space scales with better DACs a bit better than average amp I reviewed while the depth and imaging are average.[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound Quality[/size][size=9pt]:  Bass control is the first thing that comes to mind when I think about the Stepdance, but it has so much more to offer.  I was actually surprised by where the amp rated overall in my scoring system as it really doesn't do anything wrong. Resolution is very good with a slight liquidity to the presentation and better than average smoothness leading to a fairly transparent sound.  The Stepdance can drive harder to drive cans quite well and to loud volumes, performing in the top half.[/size]
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: No[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Hiss is dependent on the volume setting and turning up the volume will result in more hiss.  I hear no hiss at normal listening volumes with any headphone/IEM I tried.[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None.[/size]
[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: The Stepdance has impressive sonic performance for the size and price with the ability to drive just about anything.  The bass is one of the best I have heard in a portable amp with a combination of control, depth, and punch.  This is the only portable amp that requires an external battery charger, but it can accept other external batteries of up to 15V if you choose to carry one.  With an overall great performance the Stepdance would be a recommended amp, but now that the 2stepdance is out and uses different op amps I am not 100% sure how that amp performs.[/size]
   
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Meier Audio​Stepdance​$349​Portable​N/A​N/A​9V or wall​N/A​
   
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​7​6​6​5​5​5​6​6​8​7​5​5​
   
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/
Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​*Total - Quality*​Hiss​Imbalance​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​Quality​Quality​Quality​9​9​8​8​8​9​8​5.7​*8.1*​7.0​10.0​*8.4*​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​   
  --------------------------------
   
 
   
*Manufacturer: Neco Soundlab
Model: DUAL AMP portable headphone amplifier – V2*
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $161 ($117 + $23 for AD8610 opamp + $21 for 600 mAH li-ion battery)[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: Neco, the amp designer, is a great guy and will be happy to work with you on your custom needs fot the amp.  Thank you Neco!  This is the lowest cost amp in this review, therefore it stands alone.  I have owned a few amps in the same price range, but none have preformed to the level of my Arrow, yet the V2 does.  [/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: portable amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: analog, knob, logarithmic[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: Custom connector[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: 24 hours at low volumes[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- On/off switch which allows you to leave the volume where you want it between listening sessions.[/size]
[size=9pt]- Logarithmic volume control for less low volume channel imbalance[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound signature[/size][size=9pt]: The V2 is a fairly neutral across the spectrum with an ever so slight bump in the midrange.  If it weren't for the slight bump in the mids, the V2 would be flat.  [/size]
[size=9pt]Sound quality[/size][size=9pt]: For the price the V2 performs quite well.  While it isn't the best performer, it holds its own and is slightly better than the amp section of the D10 and does best some others in certain categories.  It has very good dynamics while the soundstage and imaging are average.  The V2 performed about average pushing the LCD-2, which is impressive for the price.[/size]
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, at low volumes with very high sensitivity custom IEMs such as the JH16.  I initially received the amp with a standard volume control and the imbalance was much greater.  Let Neco know what you want and he will make an amp specifically for you, including a lower gain if you want to use the amp with high sensitivity custom IEMs.[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Hiss is dependent on the volume setting and turning up the volume will result in more hiss.  I hear no hiss at normal listening volumes with any headphone/IEM I tried.[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]
[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: With the form factor similar to the Stepdance, an internal 9V battery with an internal charger and better battery life the V2 is a great performer for the price.  If you use high sensitivity IEMs make sure to get the logarithmic volume and have Neco set the gain lower (mine is standard gain).  For dynamic driver IEMs or headphone this shouldn't be an issue.  While the V2 isn't quite a giant killer, it is a giant in its price range.  [/size]
   
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Neco Soundlabs​V2​$161​Portable​N/A​N/A​9V​Wall​
   
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​6​5​5​6​5.5​5​5​5​5​5​5​ 5​ 
   
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​*Total - Quality*​Hiss​Imbalance​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​Quality​Quality​Quality​8​8​7​6​7​8​8​5.0​*6.9*​8.0​9.0​*8.0*​
  --------------------------------
   
 
   
*Manufacturer: Quables
Model: iQube V2*
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $699[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: Class D amplifier[/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: Portable DAC/amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: Analog, knob[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: USB (mini B)[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: (4 AAA batteries) [/size][size=9pt]Unfortunately I didn't have the opportunity to run the iQube until the batteries ran out, but I did use it for several hours for over more than a week before the battery needed a recharge driving IEMs.  [/size][size=9pt]Per the manufacturer the iQube V2 should last between 10 and 20 hours depending on the headphone/volume used, however I think I got more time out if the iQube than 20 hours.[/size]
[size=9pt]Features/Information[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- 16 bit, 32 / 44.1 / 48K sample rates[/size]
[size=9pt]- CS4344, 24 bit delta sigma DAC[/size]
[size=9pt]- Gain switch (low gain = 2, high gain = 7)[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound signature[/size][size=9pt]: [/size][size=9pt]The iQube V2 is neutral through the midrange and treble with an emphasis in the bass region resulting in a warmer presentation.  Recreating a spacious and 3D soundstage, the transparency is very good letting the rest of the chain impart the sonic signature on the presentation more so than the iQube, which is what you want in your amp!  The DAC section is also very transparent and doesn't change the sound signature of the iQube.[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound quality[/size][size=9pt]: [/size][size=9pt]The overall quality of the iQube was very good with just about everything I threw at it from the K701 to all of my custom IEMs to various dynamic driver IEMs/ear buds I have lying around.  There is no lack of power in the bass region, but with the bit of enhancement the iQube sounded a little less controlled in comparison with amps such as the Stepdance and Cruise.  Dynamics are good and near the top of the performance curve, but not the best both as an amp and as a DAC.  Resolution and clarity were also very good, but not at the top of the performance curve. [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Paired with my high sensitivity custom IEMs, lead by the JH16 and LS8, the iQube did a good job but there is hiss and a slight channel imbalance at lower volumes.  Pairing is dependent on the sound signature of the custom IEM, but in general there were no bad matches and the iQube was at or near the top of the performance heap.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]When coupled with the LCD-2 v1 the iQube did a good job, but not great, however no portable amp compared with the Anedio D1 desktop DAC/amp.  The K701 sounded spacious and had plenty of bass with good control, resulting in a musical combination the combines the strengths of both the amp and the headphone.  Combining the what the iQube does well it performs quite well overall as both an amp and a DAC.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Note: After my listening I read other reviews of the iQube V2 and for some reason I seem to hear the V2 differently than other reviewers as the bass was more emphasized and in comparison with the other amps in this review, specifically the Stepdance, D10, Cruise, uHA-120, and Pico Slim, the iQube sounded on the warmer side of neutral and didn't have quite the bass speed or control.  The differences were smaller with lower resolution headphones, but still there to an extent.  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, with the JH16 at low volume levels[/size][size=9pt], but not an issue with the majority of my custom IEMs and not an issue with headphones.[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: There is slight hiss with the JH16, and the hiss is constant and does not change with the volume.[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: Setting my Blackberry on the amp or within about 8 inches resulted in some noise.  My iPhone 3G did have interference when connecting via wi-fi, but that was reduce a good deal when I switched to 3G service.  The iPhone didn't interfere with the amp when it was 1.5" or further away.[/size]
[size=9pt]Summary: [/size][size=9pt]The iQube is a very nice amp that does many things right and nothing really wrong.  The combination of amp and DAC come with a space premium resulting in a portable amp that isn't all that portable, or at least pocketable.  But if you do want to bring it along with you the results will be great sound from either a computer or another source.  The amp section is very good but not the top performer despite the highest price, although not technically that far off.  The DAC section is high quality and does not alter the performance of the amp vs. when used via line-in from higher performing DACs such as the 801 or D1, although the DAC doesn't have the resolution of those two, but depending on the headphone used, track, and bit depth, the DAC differences are not very large. [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Taking into account the overall performance of the iQube vs. the competition, it is a very strong performer.[/size]
   
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​iQube​V2​$699​Portable​16​ ​Battery​USB​
​
​
​
​
​
​   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​3​5​7​5​5​4​7​6​6​8​4​4​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​   
 

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​*Total - Quality*​Hiss​Imbalance​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​Quality​Quality​Quality​8​9​9​9​7​9​8​5.3​*7.8*​9.0​9.0​*8.6*​
 
  --------------------------------
   
*Auzentech i.Fuzen HP-1 iPhone 4/4S amp case*
   
     
   
   
*Manufacturer: Auzentech*
  
*Model: i.Fuzen HP-1*
  
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $129[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: iPhone 4 & 4S case amp with built in battery[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: iPhone 4/4S case amp[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: digital, touch buttons[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: USB (mini B)[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: Using the battery for the amp, the i.Fuzen easily outlasts the iPhone.  If used as a backup battery the i.Fuzen was able to maintain the iPhone charge and play for at least 8 hours while still having 2 to 3 bars of power left, depending on how much data/voice was used.  [/size]
  
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- Low and high gain 3.5mm output jacks[/size]
[size=9pt]- Can be used as a battery for the iPhone[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Sound signature[/size][size=9pt]: More laid back than the iPhone 4S headphone out with a more spacious presentation that doesn’t lose the presentation depth.  Due to the more spacious sound, the imaging and apparent detail levels are higher.[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Sound quality: Depending on the headphone used, the technical improvements vs. the iPhone 4S range from small to significant.  The 4S sounds good, but lacks resolution and doesn’t control the drivers all that well when there is lots of bass.  While the i.Fuzen has a higher resolution with the 4S, the difference isn’t all that large, but what does improve is the control and clarity of the presentation.  It is due to the improved control, larger space, and laid back in comparison presentation making the details stand out more with better articulation.   It is difficult to compare with my other portable amps due to the form factor except with an iPhone, but the i.Fuzen keeps up with more expensive amps.  One potential issue is the digital volume steps with ultra sensitive custom IEMs as the JH16 on the lowest volume setting was quite, but not as quite as I would listen to if I wanted to fall asleep with the JH16.  But that is not a big issue for on the go since there is usually always background noise.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]I used the high gain headphone jack (the one with two dots) with the K701 with very good results.  First, the K701 sounds very bass light from the headphone out while the i.Fuzen adds a good amount of body and depth to the bass.  Dynamics and depth of the presentation are improved resulting in a more natural and open sound.  During my testing I was distracted and after a bit I was thinking the sound was pretty disappointing and I noticed I was connected to the iPhone HPO and when I switched to the i.Fuzen I immediately noticed the quality improvement.  The i.Fuzen can drive the 701 much much louder than the HPO from the high gain jack as the first step up in volume is equivalent to about 45% volume from the iPhone HPO.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]I also had a short audition with the iPhone 4 and the i.Fuzen HP-1 with a similar result of hearing an improvement, however the improvement was different.  While it was short, it sounded like the resolution was higher with the i.Fuzen and of course there was much more driving power and a slightly fuller, warmer sound.[/size]

[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: No[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]

[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]

[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: The i.Fuzen is a great design and to my knowledge, the first amp built into a phone case.  The case doesn’t add much bulk to the iPhone 4/4S and is surprisingly light, but it the length it does add can be an issue for those with small pockets.  The added battery helps with iPhone life while powering the amp.  With performance that is an improvement with both headphones and IEMs, the i.Fuzen could turn your iPhone 4/4S into a high performing player both on the go and at home.  With a size increase that is much smaller than even the Pico Slim, the i.Fuzen offers a very strong performance for the size, and combining the price, it also excels in that area.  I have seen beefier cases and cases that provide less protection for the iPhone and the i.Fuzen does offer good protection and should prevent damage from most drops.  Overall with all things considered, Auzentech did a great job bringing this product to market, giving iPhone users something they can use to boost audio quality without adding too much bulk or wallet drain.[/size]
   
  --------------------------------
   
   
   
*Manufacturer: Furutech/ADL
Model: Cruise*
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $475[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: The Stride is available without the carbon fiber for $350.  Had issues with the fit of a Via Blue connector on an interconnect cable as the plug was nearly too large to fit in the jack.[/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: portable DAC/amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: analog, dial[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: USB (mini B)[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: 80 hours (manufacturer spec).  I never ran out of battery life while using the Cruise.[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- Auto-circuit disconnect when the headphone is not plugged in resulting in no audible noise and a 2 second delay before music starts playing[/size]
[size=9pt]- Internal DAC, 24/96 USB[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound[/size][size=9pt]: With a very dynamic sound, the Cruise is spacious, punchy and exciting with a great sense of speed.  The brighter sound along with a slightly thinner note than the competition brings with it great detail and resolution as well as excellent imaging and transparency.  While the Cruise is on the brighter side in comparison with the amps reviewed here, it still has excellent deep bass and seems to slightly enhance the lowest octaves of the music.  With genres such as psy-trance and speed metal the Cruise has a speed advantage over other amps, and with genres such as live instrumental performances the Cruise can really bring out the details in the instruments and show top notch imaging.  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]The Cruise isn’t the be-all end-all amp however as the hiss is noticeable upon first listen with many of my high sensitivity IEMs, however after a bit of time I don’t notice the hiss, well, unless I am focusing on the music and there is a gap between tracks or a quiet area of a song.  I was expecting a black background, but even though it doesn’t have one I still want to listen to the Cruise because of the rest of the presentation.  The most annoying thing for me, however, is if my phone is too close to the Cruise I will hear static and noise when the phone radio turns on. [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Powering full sized headphones such as the LCD-2 and K701, the Cruise does well with plenty of power even though there is no gain switch.  Of course, none of the portable amps I have heard can make the LCD-2 sound as good as a desktop amp, but it does rank in the upper performance levels with the LCD-2 for a portable amp, and without the hiss issue.  The K701 sounds excellent from the Cruise with great detail, air and space.[/size]

[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, but barely audible with high sensitivity IEMs[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, there is a continuous low level hiss with high sensitivity IEMs.  [/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, some clicking with the iPhone 3G and some static/noise on the right channel with my Blackberry.  Phones must be 6” or further from the Cruise. ** Now fixed per Furutech.[/size]
[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: While the shape isn't typical, it can still easily be strapped to your device and the carbon fiber finish of the Cruise looks stunning; it is the best looking amp I have seen (my pictures don't really show just how great it looks).  From a sound perspective it is difficult to fault the Cruise, but be prepared for a brighter sound to go with oodles of dynamics that lead to a punchy and fast sound.  The DAC section is as nice as the amp is, comparing similarly as to how the amp section performs.  Unfortunately with higher sensitivity custom IEMs there is a hiss present at all times, although it is not at a high level.  [/size]
   
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Furutec​Cruise​$450​Portable​24​96K​Battery​USB​
   
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​6​5​5​5​6​6​5​5​8​7​6​8​
   
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​*Total - Quality*​Hiss​Imbalance​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​Quality​Quality​Quality​10​9​9​9​10​10​10​7.0​*9.1*​4.0​8.0​*7.0*​
   
   
  --------------------------------
   
  
   
*Manufacturer: Just Audio*
*Model: uHA-120*
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: £199.86[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: AHA-120 is the class A variant; Justin owns Just Audio and is not only personable, but very meticulous about his products. [/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: portable amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: analog, knob.  There is a volume pot upgrade that is more balanced at low volumes.  [/size] Justin has improved the grading for the standard volume pots which will give better balance results. 
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: USB[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: Up to 24 hours per the manufacturer[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- Normal or fast charging - normal is for lower powered USB ports[/size]
[size=9pt]- APSS (auto or battery) - when set to USB, the uHA will take power from the USB input vs. the battery, with more power output (28 mW @ 300 Ohms vs. 16 mW @ 300 Ohms when set to battery[/size]
  [size=9pt]- Adjustable gain via internal jumpers: 12 dB or 6 dB; tool and instructions included and Justin made a program that allows you to calculate the power output.[/size]
Includes: Tool to open the uHA-120 so you can change the gain
[size=9pt]Specifications[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]Maximum Continuous Power output:[/size]
[size=9pt]                60 mWrms/channel into 32 ohm load (120mWrms total);[/size]
[size=9pt]                28 mWrms/channel into 300 ohm load;[/size]
[size=9pt]Distortion (THD+N): < 0.005% @ 1KHz (-16dBu to 5dBu output level)[1];[/size]
[size=9pt]Dynamic range (dBA): 110dB[/size]
[size=9pt]Bandwidth (-1dB): 10Hz-40kHz[/size]
[size=9pt]Output impedance: < 1 ohm [2][/size]
[size=9pt]Output current limit: ~= +/-80mA per channel[/size]
[size=9pt]Maximum Gain (REV B): 12dB || 6dB (based on jumper setting);[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery recharge time (max): 2.5 hour fast charge; 6 hour normal charge;[/size]
[size=9pt]Dimensions (approx): height=23mm; width=52mm; length=85mm[/size]
[size=9pt]Weight = 125g +/-1g[/size]
[size=9pt]Notes[/size]
[size=7pt][1] Tested using Beyerdynamic DT-311 (32 ohm) headphones;[/size]
[size=7pt][2] Actual measured output impedance < 0.1ohm; BW = 10Hz-40kHz with 2R2 load (100mV test level).[/size]
[size=9pt]You can go to the specifications on the Just Audio site for charts.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: No[/size]
[size=9pt]Form Factor[/size][size=9pt]: The uHA-120 uses a similar form factor to the Stepdance and Neco amps.[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound Signature[/size][size=9pt]: I have spent much time thinking of what to write here, unsuccessfully and realized that the uHA rather just disappears.  It is very neutral and unobtrusive in sound, imparting less of a sonic signature on the music than just about all the other amps I have tested.  There is still a slight bump in the bass and treble with a little touch of warmth and a smooth presentation, but overall the uHA-120 is very neutral.[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound Quality[/size][size=9pt]: The uHA stacks up well in the comparison, not giving the best performance, but not being outclassed with an overall sound quality score that is in line with the Pico Slim.  With great clarity, good resolution, and very good transparency delivered with a smooth and very enjoyable presentation I often forget about the uHA and just focus on the music I am listening to or headphone I am reviewing.  While I do forget about the amp, it doesn't give the liveliest presentation and is a bit below many of the other amps I have tested in soundstage width.[/size]
[size=9pt]With headphones, the uHA has the least amount of headroom, however I did not adjust the internal gain, so the ability to play loud will improve.  However, the uHA did hold its own with headphones at volume levels I would listen at, which isn't all that loud.  The biggest issue is with high sensitivity IEMs, especially my custom IEMs as the uHA I have for review does have a fairly significant channel imbalance, not allowing me to listen at my typical quiet volumes except with a source that has its own volume control.  And the uHA doesn't pair well with every source, as with my modded iPod the uHA doesn't seem to perform as well as from the line out of the 801 or TTD V2.[/size]
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, fairly significant with high sensitivity IEMs and mild with lower sensitivity IEMs.  No problem with most headphones.[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Not for typical use as there is hiss as the volume increases, and with the JH16 it was only evident at levels that are much too loud for any extended period of time. [/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: No interference from both my Blackberry and my iPhone[/size]
[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: The uHA is a capable performer that doesn't add anything to the signal path other than what it should: more power and control.  The transparency is very good as the uHA disappears and isn't noticed like other amps are, but the other amps get noticed for adding dynamics and punch, or giving a brighter or warmer sound, or even adding space.  The biggest issue with the uHA was the imbalance with high sensitivity IEMs, even on low gain.  There is an option for an upgraded volume pot, and I would like to hear that option some day.  I did often forget that the jack is not 4 pin compatible when used with something such as the Fabs.  All in all, if the balance issue was not present, the uHA would be a great amp for the price for IEMs.  As it stands, it is a very nice amp for headphones and a great, neutral choice that will allow you to experience your other equipment without concern of your amp adding its signature to the chain.[/size]
   
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Just Audio​uHA-120​$310​Portable​N/A​N/A​Battery​USB​
   
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​6​6​6​6​6​6​6​5​8​5​5​5​
   
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​*Total - Quality*​Hiss​Imbalance​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​Quality​Quality​Quality​8​8​8​8​6​8​9​5.0​*7.6*​10.0​2.0​*6.5*​
   
  ---------------------------------
   
   
Manufacturer: Portaphile
Model: 627
   
     
Click on an image to enlarge
   
  Price: $550 + $10 US shipping and $25 international shipping
   
Size: 2.824' x 3.19" x .748"
   
Product notes: There is an audible noise when you turn the amp on and off.
   
Type: Portable amp
   
Volume control: Analog, knob
   
Power connector: Power Adaptor/Charger Included (5V), non-standard
   
Battery life: Powered by Single 3.7V Lithium Ion (Included, Rated for 500 Charges), Runs 4 Hours on a full charge, Battery charges in 2.5 Hours when Ampliifer is charged while off
   
Features:
  - Three Channel Design, Isolated Output Ground, Four Layer PCB with 3 x OPA627 and 6xBUF634's, Jung Multiloop Topology, Elna Cerafine Caps
  - External Hi/Low Gain Switch (7/2)
   
  Works with 4 pin headphone plugs: Yes
   
Sound: The 627 was designed for sound quality first and foremost, and it shows.  The entire spectrum has a ‘naturalness’ to it, and a recreation of space with more layers and detail than any other amp I have heard in addition to being larger in all directions compared with any other portable amp I have heard to date.  It even improves upon the internal amp of the Anedio D1!  The bass control is the best I have heard, conveying a greater sense of power with more weight for bass heavy tracks, but it doesn’t sound enhanced, just more true to the recording.  Background bass lines are presented with excellent definition and the right amount of power, yet still remain in the background resulting in better realism.  While some BA driver IEMs don’t have great low volume bass performance, the 627 gives more oomph at lower volumes than other amps giving a better low volume listening experience.  But the 627 isn’t all about the bass; the midrange and treble are also extremely natural and effortless.  Space recreation within the midrange is exceptional with resolution that is a step above the competition.  When a headphone is capable of performing at a high level, the 627 will push the performance level further.
   
  The 627 has no problem driving any of my custom IEMs, however with my ultra-sensitive CIEMs such as the DUNU DC4 I noticed all the noise that various players have which my other amps seem to not pass along.  This includes an electrical noise from my modded iPod 5.5G and hiss from the iPhone, but the 801 and DX100 are quite clean.  The 627 increases the soundstage size while improving the presentation focus along with better dynamics resulting in a more transparent and dynamic sound overall.  Testing with the HD600, Pro750, and LCD-2 V1, the 627 handled all quite well with very good control and enough power to drive even the LCD-2 without a problem.  While the 627 pushes the HD600 and Pro750 to higher levels than the other amps, the improvement isn’t as much as with the LCD-2.  Overall, clarity is noticeably improved for the headphones I tried to go with more impactful and prominent bass, but within the scope of the music.
   
  Don’t expect to hook the 627 up to a low end headphone and get significantly better results.  When I paired it with an iPhone 4S I was rather disappointed in comparison with higher end sources, but when sourced from my modded iPod or something better driving a high end headphone the results were exceptional.  
   
Channel Imbalance: Essentially none unless you listen at extremely low volume levels to very high sensitivity IEMs
   
Hiss: The hiss that is present is the type that increases as you turn the volume up to dangerous levels, so it isn’t a factor for music playback unless you feed it a weak signal or ultra-quiet tracks you really need to turn up.
   
Interference: Slight (only audible between songs) with a Blackberry Bold sitting on top of the amp loading a web page
   
Summary: The Portabile 627 is simply the best portable amp I have heard to date period.  It can drive CIEMs to a higher level of performance and is the first portable that makes the LCD-2 sound as good as my desktop Anedio D1, and every other headphone/IEM I have thrown at also sounds great.  The 627 offers a very natural, layered, spacious, and controlled sound that is a pleasure to listen to.  It improves upon amp circuits in the DX100 and the 801 GAME card and outperformed other amps such as the Cruise, Stepdance, and Pico Slim in a convincing way when sourced well and feeding high end headphones/CIEMs.  The negatives are that the battery life is relatively short at around 4 hours, and the size, while not huge, is on the larger side of the spectrum.  You can use the 627 as a desktop amp with the included wall power adapter, and that might be a great idea for those that want both a portable and desktop amp!
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Portaphile​627​$550​Portable​N/A​N/A​Battery​Wall​
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​6​5​5​5​5​5​5​5​9​9​9​10​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​Total - Quality​Hiss​Imbalance​Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs​Quality​Quality​Quality​10​10​10​10​10​10​10​9.3​9.8​4.0​10.0​7.9​
   
  ---------------------------------------
   
Manufacturer: Epiphany Acoustics
Model: EHP-O2

   
  
Click on an image to enlarge
   
   
Price: £99.99 (~$157)
   
Size: 1 1/8” H X 4” D (with volume knob) X 4 1/4” W
   
Product notes: Based on the NwAvGuy O2 amp design
   
Type: Portable amp
   
Volume control: Analog knob
   
Power connector: Wall adapter, non-standard
   
Battery life: 8 hours
   
Gain: Adjustable 1, 2.5
   
Specifications:
  - THD @ 1kHz: 0.0017%
  - Noise level (ref 400mV): -105dB
  - IMD: 0.001%
  - Power output @ 33Ω : 641mW
  - Crosstalk: 65dB
  - Channel balance 0.6dB
   
Works with 4 pin headphone plugs: Yes
   
Overview: The O2 was designed by the controversial NwAvGuy who uses measurements as his de facto standard for gear and doesn’t rely on ears.  He wanted to make an amp that measures at least as good if not better than high end amps, but at a fraction of the price and make it public domain.  The amp was also designed to be used as a portable amp, and what really surprised me when I first saw the amp in person was the large size.  Due to the configuration, the amp is more of a transportable amp than a true portable in my opinion, but with the right cable, it can be strapped to a source and used on the go.  Just don’t expect it to go into your pocket unless you wear cargo pants.
   
  There is an odd operating issue where the amp develops a cyclical popping when the battery is low due to the protection circuit turning the amp off when the voltage is low which increases the battery voltage, turning the amp back on.  And it clicks for every cycle.  If you hear that, you know it is time to charge the EHP-O2.  
   
Sound: Upon first listen with a BA CIEM, the O2 sounded quite good.  Switching to headphones, the HD600 specifically, I was impressed.  The O2 was performing well some issues came to light, especially when I started comparing it with some higher priced amps.  Notes are a little soft both on the attack and decay which results in a slightly slower sound with dynamics that aren’t quite up to par with most of the other amps I have.  This note thickness and the dynamics have a trickle-down effect on the realism and transparency as the headphones didn’t disappear quite as much as my other amps except the similarly priced Neco.  The spaciousness of the O2 is good, better than some more expensive amps, but the imaging is slightly below average (of more expensive amps), which seemed to be due to the attack/decay.  
   
  I tried the O2 across a decent sized sampling of headphones, IEMs, and custom IEMs and it performed quite consistently across the spectrum, which is quite a feat.  The Neco, for example, can sound excellent with some CIEMs but poor with others, so the consistency is impressive.  When using the O2 with the TS842, the bass was quite good, but again, it doesn’t outshine the other amps.  With the Pro750, the presentation isn’t as smooth as many of the other amps.  BA CIEMs were all handled well and didn’t have issues that some amps can have.  On the flip side, the amp didn’t synergize with anything taking it to another level like the other amps can.  
   
  The O2 is very transparent to the source, not adding coloration and when amped from a headphone out, it will retain the sound signature.  Comparing with the RoCoo BA internal amp*, the O2 performed similarly, but the BA internal amp was more 3D and a bit more musical.  But, the O2 sounded a bit better than the RoCoo P.  If you use a Clip+, getting the O2 will improve the bass performance a decent amount, but the improvements in the rest of the spectrum aren’t nearly as large.  Comparing with the amp in the D1 DAC, the O2 held its own from an authoritative standpoint, but the soundstage was constricted when using the O2.
* Not truly a fair comparison since the internal amp of the BA is fed by a line level input while the O2 was fed by the amp out.  I did this to see if the BA could be improved upon with an amp that cost less than the BA for desktop use.
   
  Overall, the performance is about where an amp in this price range should be from a musicality standpoint, and technically it punches above its weight.
   
Channel Imbalance: At low volumes with high sensitivity IEMs such as the JH16 and AM4 pro.
   
Hiss: None
   
Interference: None
   
Summary: The O2 amp performs well for its price point with some very good qualities including source transparency, the ability to be consistent across a wide range of headphones, and very good soundstage space.  It competes technically in driving power and soundstage space with more expensive amps, but due to attack and decay being slightly slow, the musicality isn’t quite on par.  It is a versatile amp that will give a consistent experience and is an excellent performer for the price.  My comparison with higher priced amps is not really fair, and performance is very similar to the Neco, which is in the price ball park.  The size of the O2 isn't ideal for portable use and the orientation of the input/output makes it difficult to attach to my iPod/iPhone.  The bottom line is if you want very good, consistent performance across a headphones and IEMs, for desktop/transportable use the EHP-O2 is a great chose at the price point.
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Epiphany​EHP-02​$160​Portable​N/A​N/A​Battery​Wall​
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​6​5​5​5​5​5​5​4​7​7​5​4.5​
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​Total - Quality​Hiss​Imbalance​Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs​Quality​Quality​Quality​8​8​7​6​6​7​7​5.5​6.8​10.0​10.0​8.9​
   
  ---------------------------------------
   
Manufacturer: Headphonia
Model: Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G
   
       
Click on an image to enlarge
   
Price: $299.00
   
Size/Weight: 8.5mm x 56mm x 98mm (0.33'' x 2.20'' x 3.86''); 75g
   
Type: Portable amp, slim design
   
Volume control: Analog wheel
   
Power connector: USB Mini-b
   
Battery life: 80 Hours Play Time in Lowest Power Mode (no voltage boost);  30 Hours Play Time in Highest Power Mode (12V) (High-Capacity 1200mAh/4.2V Lithium-Ion Battery)
   
Features:
  - Automatic Power Adaptation with up to 12V Internal Voltage
  - Maximal 11V Output Voltage (Peak to Peak)
  - Three Selectable Gain Settings (2dB, 9dB, 18dB)
  - Bass Boost (0dB, 3dB, 9dB)
  - Treble Boost Switch
  - Öhmann Crossfeed (Off, Low, High)
  - Automatic Power Switch
  - Easy Battery Replacement without Soldering
  - Symmetric & Short Audio Paths with Low Noise
  - Analog Audio Input Jacks on Both Ends 
  - Two Headphone Jacks
  - ALPS Analog Volume Potentiometer
  - Low-Battery Indication (Slow and Fast LED Blinking)
  - 4-Layer Circuit Board with two Ground Planes for Low Noise
  - Black Anodized Aluminium Case with Laser Engraving
  - Aluminium End Panels with White Silk Print
   
Works with 4 pin headphone plugs: Yes
   
Sound: 
  IEMs: The 4G performed anywhere from well to satisfactory with my IEMs and custom IEMs as it is overall noticeably better than the 12HE Arrow I own and on par to superior with the Pico Slim, and you can even get the sound signatures to be similar with the treble boost.  The amp is on the warmer and thicker side of things with the knobs in the off positions, and when paired with a headphone that changes with the source and track such as the Spiral Ear SE 5-way, the sound is thicker than with other amps.  However, while the NT-6 is also source dependent to an extent, there wasn’t any additional thickness due to the Arrow.  Detail/resolution of the 4G is close to the competition, but the 4G falls slightly behind the EPH-02 and Cruise in instrument separation.
   
  Headphones: The 4G sounded more open and transparent with the HD600 than the Stepdance, EPH-O2 and about on par with the Neco V2.  Overall, the HD600 sounded quite good with the 4G, but the bass wasn’t as tight as with some other amps.  When paired with the Pro750, the bass response was quite enhanced as the bass wasn’t as controlled as with some of the other amps such as the Stepdance and O2.  The overall presentation was smooth in comparison with the EPH-O2, Neco V2, and Pico Slim while about on par with the Stepdance.
   
  The Arrow has bass boost and treble boost, so you can easily adjust the sound depending on your preferences and headphones you are listening to.  The quality of the boost on the first setting is excellent and still good on the second setting, but it does depend on the attached headphones.  For example, with the bass boost at II, it is easy for a bass driver to get overloaded and distort, or if your headphones can handle it, you will have a bass monster on your hands!  But, the boost is more of a upper bass boost than a deep bass boost.  Similarly, with the treble at II, the treble can sound too emphasized and emphasize weaknesses of the treble of the attached headphones/IEMs.
   
  Compared with the 12HE, the 4G performs at a much higher level, but the sound signature is retained.  The sound is more refined and transparent with better transparency, detail, and overall note quality.  The imbalance of my 4G unit at low volumes is worse than that of the 12HE, and the 12HE is more resistant to interference, but other than that the 4G improves upon the 12HE in every way.
   
  Since both the Pico Slim and Arrow offer exceptional portability, I have decided to compare the two head-to-head.  First, the Arrow has many more options than the Pico Slim including bass boost, crossfeed, treble boost, and gain settings.  The 4G can drive full sized headphones more cleanly and to louder volumes.  With IEMs, the 4G has a wider soundstage with similar depth, a smoother treble, and a more open sound overall due to the larger presentation space.  The 4G is also warmer with more bass oomph and focus, but with the treble boost on I, the 4G has a similar treble response, but the treble is still smoother.  Detail levels are similar, but the 4G is more effortless and slightly more transparent.  The Pico Slim beats the 4G in volume balance, as the 4G has some issues with very high sensitivity IEMs (although Robert can adjust the gain for you and basically eliminate any imbalance), and in interference, as the PS has none while the 4G is affected by the Blackberry and iPhone 4S (but not 3G).  The iPhone interference is a killer if you plan on using the 4G with a 4S. 
   
Channel Imbalance: Yes, with high sensitivity IEMs at very low volumes.  Robert can adjust the gain for high sensitivity IEMs.
   
Hiss: None
   
Interference: Yes, when my Blackberry is within 2 feet of the amp, but there is no interference with my iPhone 3G but there is static interference with the iPhone 4S.
   
Summary: The Arrow 4G has a great form factor and the best feature set I have come across in an amp including auto power on/off, switches including gain, bass boost, treble boost, and crossfeed, two headphone outputs, USB charging, plus it sounds great.  The switches allow you to easily change the sound signature of your headphones/IEMs which is a nice feature.  It is a competes and beats the Pico Slim in many ways, however there is a huge issue for on the go use with a phone: interference.  The 4G would be an unconditional recommendation due to the size/price/performance if I didn’t have to keep my Blackberry on the other side of my desk to avoid hearing when its radio is on.  If you pair it with a device that won’t cause interference, then the Arrow 4G is a winner.
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Headstage​Arrow 4G​ ​Flat​N/A​N/A​Battery​USB​
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​5.5​6​6​5​5​5​6​6​7​8​5​4.5​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/ Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​Total - Quality​Hiss​Imbalance​Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs​Quality​Quality​Quality​8​8​8​8​8​9​8​6.2​7.8​10.0​7.0​8.3​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​ 
   
  ---------------------------------------
   
   
Manufacturer: Shonyun
Model: 306
   
      
    
   
   
   
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $180 on ebay[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Product Overview[/size][size=9pt]: The amp is on the larger side for a portable amp as it is larger than the Neco V2, especially in length, but slightly smaller than the EHP-O2.  The body of the unit uses an anodized brushed metal finish that looks nice but does scratch relatively easily.  The face plate looks great and is finished much better, and the volume knob is solid.  The 306 uses two AD8397ARDZ (with a high slew rate, high-bandwidth), Japan KOA high precision metal film resistors, WIMA capacitors, ELAN fever electrolytic capacitor, KOA metal film SMD resistors, and has five built-in 3.7V lithium batteries to stabilize operating voltage.  There is a single input and single output on the front panel.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Size/Weight[/size]: 110mm * 70mm * 25mm
  
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: Portable amp[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: Analog knob[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: Wall adapter, non-standard (24V)[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: Approximately 12 hours[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Frequency response:10-100KHz[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Output power: 120mW[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Signal to Noise Ratio: 105dB[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Distortion: <0.005%[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Charging adapter: 24V-500mA[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Suitable impedance: 16 ~ 300Ω[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Input impedance: 47KΩ[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Output Current: 600mA[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Sound[/size][size=9pt]: The 306 is a fairly neutral amp, with a bit less bass weight and a slight bit more treble than the two competing amps I have in the price range, the EHP-O2 and Neco V2.  The 306 is typically more natural sounding in the treble region, however the overall performance relative to the other amps does vary with different headphone pairings.  One of the largest differences between the 306 and other amps in the price range, including the uHA-120 is the refinement of the presentation, which is quite good for the price.  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Comparing the amps with headphones, dynamic driver IEMs and the EarPods, the 306 had slightly less control of the bass driver even though the presentation had the least amount of bass in comparison.  Moving up from the bass, the 306 was more refined at times depending on the headphone.  The 306 has plenty of power to drive headphones, but it doesn’t drive power hungry headphones such as the LCD-2 all that well, which is no different than most portable amps, even those that cost well over double.  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]The better the source, the better the 306 will perform, but it does better with lower quality sources such as the iPhone 4S than the EHP-O2 and most of the time the V2.  As you go up the source chain, the 306 can reproduce more detail and present a larger space and has an overall more refined presentation than the other amps.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]One of the difficult things in comparing amps is performance differs depending on the headphone and source paired with them, making the chain very important.  I have included the 306 in the source matching section of several of my CIEM threads, which might help with some reference points.[/size]
   
   
[size=9pt]I tested the 306 with the HD600 and AKG K550.  With headphones there are is no hiss like there can be with my CIEMs.  The 306 does extremely well with both the HD600 and K550, controlling the low end quite well, recreating very good space, and articulating detail.  Compared with the uHA-120 (low gain mode), the 306 controls the bass better, which has a trickle-down effect making the rest of the spectrum cleaner, and the soundstage is a bit more expansive.  Compared with the O2, the HD600 sounded more dynamic and more forward, but control was similar.  With the K550, the bass was equally controlled, but the rest of the spectrum was smoother with the 306.  The Stepdance is a bit brighter than the 306, but the treble is also not quite as smooth as that of the 306, however the overall sound from the SD is a bit more natural sounding.  Moving to the HD600, the SD is still a bit more natural with more depth to the presentation, but the differences aren’t huge.  Note that I had to use an adapter for my 1/4” to 1/8” adapter due to the recessed plugs in the 306.[/size]

[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, with moderate sensitivity IEMs at lower volumes; more severe with higher sensitivity IEMs and at very low volumes.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, with high sensitivity IEMs.  Hiss increases as the volume is increased.[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]
  
[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: The Shonyun 306 is an extremely refined amp for the price range and has a lighter, leaner sound signature.  There is a balance across the frequency spectrum, but the bass isn’t quite as prominent as with the Neco V2 or EHP-O2, however the imaging is better than the other two.  Depending on the source and headphone matchup, the 306 can be a fantastic performer for the price point.  It is larger than many other portable amps, but smaller than the EHP-O2 and slightly larger than the Portaphile 627.  The 306 is recommended due to the refinement, smoothness, imaging and natural sound, but be sure you are OK with a slightly lower bass presence than other amps in the price range, slight channel imbalance at low volumes, and hiss with high sensitivity IEMs.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]When used with headphones, at least the ones I tried, the 306 was quite impressive and is definitely worth the price.  The open sound and controlled bass work well and there is plenty of power for headphones.  You can do better at higher prices, but the differences with the HD600 and K550 weren’t huge to me.[/size]
   

Manufacturer​Model​Price​Form Factor​DAC​Power​Charge​ Bit Depth Sample RateShonyun​306​$180​Portable​N/A​N/A​Battery​Wall​
   
   

Quantity​Warmth​Note Sustainment​Smoothness​Soundstage​Deep Bass​Bass​Mid-Bass​Midrange​Upper Mids​Treble​Width​Depth​Imaging​5​5​5​5​5​5​5​5​6​6.5​5​5​
   
   

Bass​Mids​Treble​Transparency​Dynamics​Resolution/Detail​Clarity​Soundstage Score​Total - Quality​Hiss​Imbalance​Size/ Portability​Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs​Quality​Quality​Quality​7.5​8​8​6​7​8​8​5.5​7.1​6.0​6.0​3.0​5.5​
   
  --------------------------------
   
Manufacturer: *JDS Labs*
Model: O2 + ODAC, separate units
   
     

[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $139.99 + $149.00[/size]
[size=9pt]Options[/size][size=9pt]: Different amp gain settings; Black or silver cases; RCA output option for ODAC[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: JDS Labs offers the [/size][size=9pt]O2 + ODAC Combo[/size][size=9pt] for $279.99, which is an integrated unit that has both the O2 amp and ODAC DAC, but no battery.  It does require external power for the amplifier section.  Performance should be very similar to this test setup.[/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: DAC/amp (separate or integrated)[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: Analog[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: DAC: mini USB; amp: custom wall adapter [/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: O2 amp - [/size][size=9.0pt]6-8 hours; ODAC - N/A; ODAC + O2 combo – N/A[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- Alps Dual Analog Potentiometer[/size]
[size=9pt]- Dual Gain Switch (2.5x and 6.5x)[/size]
[size=9pt]- Opamps: JRC NJM2068D, 2x JRC NJM4556AD[/size]
[size=9pt]- AC Jack - Rechargeable 9V NiMH Batteries[/size]
[size=9pt]Specifications, O2 amp[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Frequency Response: +0.01, -0.01 dB (20Hz-20kHz)[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- THD 1 Khz 150 Ohms: 0.0016%[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- IMD CCIF 15 Ohms: 0.001%[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- IMD SMPTE: 0.002%[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Noise (ref 400 mV): -105 dB[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Max Output (33 Ohms): [/size][size=9.0pt]613 mW[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Output Impedance: 0.54 Ohms[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Crosstalk (15 ohms): 65 dB[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Channel Balance (at 50% volume): 0.6 dB[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Gain: 2.5x and 6.5x[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Volume Potentiometer Taper: 15A or 3B[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Case Dimensions (mm): 108.50 x 80.00 x 29.50 (excludes jacks)[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Case Dimensions (inches) = 4.27 x 3.15 x 1.16" (excludes jacks)[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Battery Run-time: 6-8 hours[/size]
[size=9.0pt]- Weight: 11 oz, with batteries [/size]
[size=9pt]Specifications, ODAC[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- Frequency Response: +/- 0.1 dB (10 hz – 19 Khz 24/44)[/size]
[size=9pt]- THD+N 100 hz 0 dBFS: 0.0029%[/size]
[size=9pt]- THD+N 20 hz –1 dBFS: 0.003%[/size]
[size=9pt]- THD+N 10 Khz –1 dBFS: 0.003%[/size]
[size=9pt]- IMD CCIF 19/20 Khz –3 dBFS: 0.0011%[/size]
[size=9pt]- IMD SMPTE –1 dBFS: 0.0004% A[/size]
[size=9pt]- Noise A-Weighted dBu 24/44: --102.8 dBu[/size]
[size=9pt]- Dynamic Range: > 110 dB A-Weighted[/size]
[size=9pt]- Linearity Error -90 dBFS 24/44:      0.0 dB[/size]
[size=9pt]- Crosstalk 0 dBFS Line Out 100K: --93.5 dB[/size]
[size=9pt]- USB Jitter 11025 hz J-test 24/44: Excellent[/size]
[size=9pt]- Maximum Output Line Out 100K: 2.0 Vrms[/size]
[size=9pt] -Distortion: < 0.005%[/size]
[size=9pt]- PCB Dimensions: 49.0 x 58.0 mm[/size]
[size=9pt]- Weight: 2oz[/size]
[size=9pt]- Standard Case Dimensions: 53 x 62 x 13mm[/size]
[size=9pt] -RCA Case Dimension: 99 x 63 x 13mm[/size]
[size=9pt]- Audio Formats: 16/44, 16/48, 16/96, 24/44, 24/48, 24/96[/size]
[size=9pt]- Interface: USB, Audio Class 1[/size]
[size=9pt]- Native Driver OS Support: Windows XP & Later, OS X x86, Linux[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Sound[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]JDS Labs is one of the manufacturers of the NwAvGuy O2 amp and ODAC, which JDS sells both separately and as an integrated unit.  I was interested in testing this combo so John agreed to send me both the ODAC, but I thought I should test it with his O2 amp even though I have the Epiphany EHP-O2 amp.  Both O2 amps were built to the original specification according to the manufacturers, so this was a good opportunity to look for consistency as well estimate how an integrated unit, called the ODAC + O2 combo, would perform.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]The ODAC is USB powered with native Windows drivers that allow volume control, which came in handy when I initially tried the ODAC & O2 together in high gain with the HD600 as the output was distorted at 100% volume.  Switching to IEMs yielded the same results.  After talking a bit with John, there is a known issue with the O2, but it shouldn’t have been as bad as I experienced, and when I tried to replicate it after a full charge, the issue had disappeared. [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Comparing the two amps provided interesting results, as the JDS amp was louder at the same volume than the EHP on low gain, but the same on high gain with the HD600, but as I used higher and higher sensitivity CIEMs, the volume became closer and closer.  With the HD600 the JDS O2 amp was louder by about 1/4th of a turn on the volume knob, as the sensitivity increased, the difference became negligible.  The difference was still quite noticeable with the IE800, less with the SM64, even less with the aud-8X, and none with the Fit-Ear PS-5.  In high gain mode there were no volume differences and the sonic differences were negligible.  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Also, they both sounded different when volume matched in low gain with the HD600 as the EHP-O2 had slightly superior imaging while the JDS O2 was more dynamic, slightly more detailed, and the treble was presented a bit more forward.  But the differences were dependent upon the headphone [/size][size=9pt]and most IEMs performed similarly.  Some of the exceptions included the Spiral Ear SE 5-way Reference, which had much more pronounced deep bass with the JDS O2, and the NT-6 pro, which was brighter, less smooth, and had less bass weight with the EHP-O2.  The HD600 sounded more natural in high gain mode than in low gain mode, but the low volume channel imbalance didn’t allow proper testing with my CIEMs with high gain. [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Talking with the manufacturers, the gains were the same, so I took the amps apart to see if there were any physical differences.  There were some differences: the EHP uses 8.4V batteries while the O2 had a battery that said 9V and measured 8.78V after hours of use.  John told me the batteries he uses are the best available and better than the [/size][size=9pt]9.6V 230 mAh rechargeable batteries[/size][size=9pt] I inquired about.   There are also some differences in resistors as the EHP-O2 didn’t have all the resistor spaces filled while the JDS O2 did.  The EHP amp had the chips soldered to the board while the JDS uses IC sockets for the op amps and the main AC coupling capacitors are different brands.  After further discussion as to the differences between the amps, John thought it was related to the AC coupling caps.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Next, I compared the ODAC + O2 with other portable DAC/amps even though the integrated combo is not portable.  My first comparison was with the smaller, similarly priced Leckerton UHA-6S MKII with stock op amp that is very popular and can be used with a computer or Android device.  Sonically, the O2 + ODAC combination has a smoother, more organic and spacious sound compared with the more analytical and slightly more detailed Leckerton.  The O2 + ODAC paired better to my ears with more analytical IEMs while still offering a more natural, although less clear and concise presentation with warmer and thicker headphones such as the LCD-2 and 5-way reference.  Sourcing the Leckerton amp from the ODAC resulted in higher performance than the ODAC combined with the O2, or the Leckerton using its own internal DAC via USB.  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]The ODAC outperformed the HUD-MX1 as it details were more articulated while there was a more dynamic presentation with better imagining, cohesiveness, and a larger space.  The ODAC outperformed the UHA-6S MKII internal DAC in spaciousness, instrument separation, and detail levels, and also bested the internal DAC in the Cruise with better resolution, detail, spaciousness, and imaging.  I decided to see if this DAC was a true giant killer by comparing it with the Anedio D1 DAC and found the difference much smaller than the price would indicate, although the D1 is more resolving, spacious, clear, and concise.  Pairing the ODAC with the Ortofon MHd-Q7 amp showed off the ODAC’s capabilities as the Mhd-Q7 presented a more detailed, spacious, and dynamic sound with accurate PRaT, and the performance improved more with other amps such as the Lear FSM-02 and Portaphile.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Using the ODAC + O2 combo on my desktop with many different headphones, IEMs, and CIEMs left me respecting this combo for its ability to pair well with just about everything and never sound fatiguing or harsh.  The O2 couldn’t quite do justice to the bass region of the LCD-2, but it still performed well overall.  The O2 was able to drive even some of my finicky CIEMs well with complex and/or low impedance curves, which I can’t say about most amps in this price range.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Overall, the JDS O2 is a small step up in performance compared to the EHP-O2 previously reviewed and the spacious and organic sound with good dynamics performs well for the price.  The sonic weakness is the detail levels of the amp, which aren’t as resolving as some of the other similarly priced amps.  The ODAC is an excellent little DAC with excellent performance for the size, and is even more impressive given the price.  The negatives of the O2 amp are the same as previously stated: large size with input/output ports that make portable use difficult and non-standard charger.  Combining the ODAC in the same chassis and the non-standard power adapter is mandatory to enjoy the excellent sounding combo.[/size]

[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance: Yes, with high sensitivity IEMs at very low volumes.[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Slight with high sensitivity IEMs; increases as volume knob is turned up.[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None.[/size]
[size=9pt]Noise when turned on/off[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: With a natural sound that is spacious and dynamic presentation with great imaging, the JDS Labs O2 amp is quite capable with a wide range of headphones and IEMs.  Detail levels, while not bad, are bested by some other amps in the price range, but that doesn’t stop the O2 from being a great buy.  Form factor is bulky for portable use, but on the desktop the O2 is great for the price.  Performance of the ODAC is exceptional for the price, besting the built-in DACs in the portable DAC/amps I have and performing closer than anticipated to the Anedio D1 DAC.   The integrated ODAC + O2 combo I simulated is an excellent sounding and performing desktop only solution that can drive just about anything you throw at it.  Even though the amp section hold the DAC back a bit, it is still a great value.[/size]
   
   

M*anufacturer*​*Model*​*Price*​*Form Factor*​*DAC*​*Power*​*Charge*​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​JDS Labs​O2​$140​Portable​N/A​N/A​Battery​Wall​JDS Labs​ODAC​$179​Portable DAC​24​96K​USB​N/A​JDS Labs​ODAC + O2 combo​$280​Desktop​24​96K​Wall/USB​N/A​
   

*Quantity*​*Warmth*​*Note Sustainment*​*Smoothness*​*Soundstage*​*Deep Bass*​*Bass*​*Mid-Bass*​*Midrange*​*Upper Mids*​*Treble*​*Width*​*Depth*​*Imaging*​6.5​5​5​5​5​5​5​6​7​7​5.5​6.5​5​5​5​5​5​5​5​5​9​8​8​9​6​5​5​5​5​5​5​6​7​7​5.5​6.5​
   

*Bass*​*Mids*​*Treble*​*Transparency*​*Dynamics*​*Resolution/Detail*​*Clarity*​*Soundstage Score*​*Total - Quality*​*Hiss*​*Imbalance*​*Size/ Portability*​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​Quality​Quality​Quality​8​8​8​7​7​7​7.5​6.3​7.3​8.5​8.0​2.0​6.5​9.5​10​9​10​9.5​9.5​9​8.3​9.3​N/A​N/A​10​N/A​8​8​8​7​7​7​7.5​6.3​7.3​8.5​8.0​N/A​N/A​


----------



## average_joe

Amps reviewed in this post:
  [size=9pt]-          Lear FSM-02 v2[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Ortofon MHd-Q7 [/size]
-          Leckerton UHA-6S MKII
  [size=9pt]-          Sunrise Ray (in review queue)[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Sunrise Dolphin (in r[/size]eview queue[size=9pt])[/size]
  [size=9pt]-          Shonyun 306a (in r[/size]eview queue[size=9pt])[/size]
   
  See the first post for additional amps and other information.  Check here for select review previews.
   
   
Manufacturer: Lear
Model: FSM-O2 V2
   
   
   
  
   
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: HKD 2,998 + HKD: 200 for shipping ($412 USD shipped)[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: Available in black or silver.[/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: Portable amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: Analog knob, stud type (notched steps)[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: USB; 5V-18V external power[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: About 10hrs up @ front output, about 4hours @ Back Class-A output[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- Two independent built-in amplifier circuits: independent output MOSFET CLASS-A and replaceable op amp design.[/size]
[size=9pt]- Hardware EQ with three settings: high EQ, low EQ, hardware ByPass (skip EQ)[/size]
[size=9pt]- Three gain settings[/size]
[size=9pt]- Built-in 3000mAh USB rechargeable lithium battery[/size]
[size=9pt]- Supports external power supply from 5V to 18V DC [/size]
[size=9pt]- Ultra-low output impedance of [/size][size=9pt]≦[/size][size=9pt] 0.04 Ohm with the ability to drive headphones ranging from 8 Ohm to 600 Ohm[/size]
[size=9pt]Specifications[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]Frequency Response: 4Hz ~ 100 kHz (20Hz ~ 20kHzEQ = Flat +-0.002dB) [/size]
[size=9pt]Output: [/size]
[size=9pt]≦[/size][size=9pt] 0.001% THD + N 16mW @ 15ohm (OPA2227 L GAIN) Internal Battery [/size]
[size=9pt]≦[/size][size=9pt] 0.001% THD + N 25mW @ 300ohm (OPA2227 L GAIN) Internal Battery [/size]
[size=9pt]≦[/size][size=9pt] 0.001% THD + N 14mW @ 600ohm (OPA2227 L GAIN) Internal Battery [/size]
[size=9pt]S / N ratio: [/size][size=9pt]≧[/size][size=9pt] 100dB A-Weighted [/size]
[size=9pt]Noise Level: [/size][size=9pt]≦[/size][size=9pt] 100nVrms @ L Gain A-weighted [/size]
[size=9pt]THD + N Distortion: 0.00001% @ 1kHz @ 1Vrms (L GAIN no Load) [/size]
[size=9pt]IMD Distortion: 0.0001% CCIF; 0.001% SMPTE 100 @ 1Vrms (Lgain no Load) [/size]
[size=9pt]Output Impedance: [/size][size=9pt]≦[/size][size=9pt] 0.04 Ohm [/size]
[size=9pt]Crosstalk: [/size][size=9pt]≧[/size][size=9pt] 90dB (no Load @ 10kHz) [/size][size=9pt]≧[/size][size=9pt] 62dB (@ 15ohm Load @ 10kHz) [/size]
[size=9pt]Charging time: About 5hrs (DC 5V, 500mA) [/size]
[size=9pt]Charging: DC5 ~ 5.5V (MAX) [/size]
[size=9pt]EXT Power: DC9V ~ 18V (MAX) [/size]
[size=9pt]Dimension: 57mm x 105mm x 24mm[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, with very high sensitivity CIEMs 8/10[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Only with extremely high sensitivity CIEM that hisses with everything 10/10[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]
[size=9pt]Noise when turned on/off[/size][size=9pt]: Thump when turning on and off.  Class A circuit has electrical noise for the first minute of operation.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Sound[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]The Lear FSM-02 v2 starts with impressing with specifications and features, which includes two full amp circuits and a hardware EQ.  The amp isn’t the smallest or thinnest, but the flat side and subtle curves help make it easy to use on the go with my iPod, iPhone, or any other device, although it is large for something like a Nano.  It isn’t the most stunning in the looks department, but the brushed aluminum finish is well done.  With plenty of switches, some located in difficult to get to places when the amp is connected, the amp doesn’t look like a work of art.  But, my main criteria for an amp is sound quality, and I would suggest continuing to read…[/size]
   
[size=9pt]There are two amp circuit options for the FSM-02 v2: the op amp section which comes with the OPA2227 installed and has a 10 hour batter life, and the class A section with 4 hours of battery life.  I compared the FSM-02 v2 with several amps including the Portaphile 627, Ortofon MHd-Q7, Leckerton UHA-6S MKII (AD8610ARZ op amp), Meyer Audio Stepdance, HeadAmp Pico Slim, Headstage Arrow 4G, ADL Cruise, Just Audio uHA 120, and Sunrise Dolphin.  Many headphones were used in my evaluation, a list that is much to long to list, but includes the Audeze LCD-2, Sennheiser IE800, Spiral Ears 5-way Reference, Custom Art Music One, Dream Earz aud-8X, Fit Ear PS-5, Sennheiser HD600, AKG K550, Etymotic ER4P, and many more.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]The op amp section performed quite well with a spacious, detailed, natural, and neutral sound.  Elaborating on the neutral sound, many other amps sounded slightly colored in comparison, such as the Dolphin and Pico Slim due to a bit more emphasis in the treble region, or the Arrow with added warmth.  Note decay is not too smooth and not too analytical, falling between the more analytical UHA-6S and smoother MHd-Q7.  Compared with the Stepdance, which I have found performs great in so many regards, didn’t sound as natural, open, or effortless as the Lear.  Amps often have synergy with select headphones, but the FSM-02 v2 paired well with everything and had less variation than I am used to.  Certain [/size][size=9pt]headphones did vary in performance from amp to amp such as the aud-8X, LCD-2, IERM, and to an extent Proguard P2+1.  Technically, the op amp section outperforms all but two of the amps I used for comparison: the Ortofon and Portaphile.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]The built in EQ boost either bass or treble to suite different headphones with two three position switches for selection.  The selection is more difficult than it has to be as one switch between the input and volume knob must be either in the “BP” for bit perfect position for no EQ or the upper “EQ ON” position for the EQ to work.  Setting the switch to the middle position results in no sound, and I had trouble changing the switch without disconnecting the source cable.  If the switch is in the “BP” setting, the EQ 3 position switch still affects the sound, as setting “1” or 2” lower the volume.  When the switch is in the “EQ ON” position, the EQ switch must be in either the “1” position for bass boost or the “2” position for treble boost.  If the switch is in the “0” position for no EQ, there is no sound.  Using the EQ in position “1” warmed up the sound quite a bit, adding a richness to the single BA Music One and multi-BA LCM-5 without adding any distortion but the bass became too much with the IE800 and Lime Ears LE3b.  With the switch in the “2” position, some headphones improved while others didn’t.  For example, there wasn’t much of a difference between with the IE800 or Lime Ears LE3, although the LE3b did become clearer.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Normally, an amp review would be complete at this point, but the FSM-02 v2 has another amp circuit to test, the Class A portion.  This circuit is a real winner, adding dynamics and punch along with a more spacious and refined presentation adding to the already high performing, musical sound of the op amp output.  Every headphone I paired with it sounded natural and the overall performance closed in on the Portaphile 627.  While it doesn’t quite reach the same technical performance of the 627, it does have a lower noise floor, smaller size, similar battery life, and lower price.  With realism that is on par, but with a bit smaller and slightly less dynamic presentation, the FSM-02 v2 is quite impressive.  The EQ function works like it does via the op amp circuit, but the bass boost isn’t quite as significant and the clarity boost adds a bit more clarity while retaining a more refined and smoother treble.  For example, both the Lime Ears LE3b and Music One became clearer with the clarity boost on.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Using the medium gain with the LCD-2 and HD600 headphones did not change the sound quality from either amp circuit, but when using the high gain the presentation space became ever so slightly larger.  The amp was loud enough for my listening volume on low gain with all the headphones I tested.  I didn’t try the amp with an external power source, although it can accept up to 18V.  I also didn’t try changing op amps, and [/size][size=9pt]Lear is developing new op amp modules[/size][size=9pt].  The power LED is bright when in class A mode, which may annoy some people, although the blue LED when the op amp section is on isn’t nearly as bad.[/size]

[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]:  The Lear FSM-02 v2 is an exceptional amp that offers quite a few options combined with competitive sound from the op amp section and class leading sound from the class A amp section, with performance that approaches that of the Portaphile 627.  Features include a built in EQ with a bass or treble boost, the ability to change op amps, and an input for an external power supply up to 18V.  Not the smallest in size, the curves and flat side help the amp pair well with iPods and phones.  Battery life is OK with the op amp output, registering about 10 hours, but the 4 hour class A battery life is a bit on the short side, although it is simple to just plug the amp in to any USB port for charging.  Overall, the Lear FSM-02 v2 is an exceptional amp and an exceptional value when the features and performance are taken into account.  Highly recommended![/size]
   
   

*Manufacturer*​*Model*​*Price*​*Form Factor*​*Power*​*Charge*​*Option*​Interference​4 Pin Compatible​Lear​FSM-02 v2​$412​Portable​Battery​USB​Class A​None​Yes​Lear​FSM-02 v2​$412​Portable​Battery​USB​op amp output​None​Yes​
   

*Quantity*​*Warmth*​*Note Sustainment*​*Smoothness*​*Soundstage*​*Deep Bass*​*Bass*​*Mid-Bass*​*Midrange*​*Upper Mids*​*Treble*​*Width*​*Depth*​*Imaging*​6​5​5​5​5​5​5​5​9​8.5​8.5​9​6​5​5​5​5​5​5​5​7.5​8​7.5​9​
   

*Bass*​*Mids*​*Treble*​*Transparency*​*Dynamics*​*Resolution/Detail*​*Clarity*​*Soundstage Score*​*Total - Quality*​*Hiss*​*Imbalance*​*Size/ Portability*​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​*Quality*​*Quality*​*Quality*​10​10​10​10​10​10​10​8.7​9.7​10.0​8.0​4.0​7.9​9.5​9​9​9.5​9​10​9.5​8.2​9.0​10.0​8.0​4.0​7.8​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​   
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
Manufacturer: *Ortofon*
Model: MHd-Q7
   
   
  
   
  
   
[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $398[/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: Analog with integrated power switch.[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]: USB Mini-b[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: Approximately 18 hours (3 hour charge time)[/size]
[size=9pt]LED lights[/size][size=9pt]: Green power, red charge.  Low brightness.[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, noticeable with moderately sensitive IEMs and minimal with dynamic driver IEM; no change with volume changes.  Score: 4.5/10[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]
[size=9pt]Noise when turned on/off[/size][size=9pt]: Audible click on turn on, slight noise on turn off[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Stylish looks and modern design exemplify the exquisite Ortofon MHd-Q7 amp that is brick shaped and slightly smaller in size than amps such as the Just Audio uHA-120 and Meyer Audio Stepdance.  The all-day plus battery life, convenient USB charging, slow adjusting volume control, and LED that isn’t too bright show that the looks and style were well thought out.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Comparing with lower priced amps and some of the older generation stalwarts such as the Stepdance and Pico Slim, the Q7 sounded extremely natural and more spacious with a good balance across the spectrum, with the tonality falling between the Stepdance and brighter Pico Slim.  Bass reaches deep and treble has good extension, dynamics are very good, and note weight strikes a fantastic balance between analytical and liquid, retaining detail while avoiding an analytical presentation that is musical and transparent.  In comparison, the ADL Cruise is more analytical with sharper notes, especially in the treble region, accentuating the refinement and natural presentation of the Q7 as a result.  While as spacious as the Headstage Arrow 4G is, the Q7 presentation is slightly more laid back but has better presentation depth for a more 3D sound with similar resolution but better instrument separation resulting in a cleaner sound.  The deep bass of the Q7 is more prominent and powerful than that of the Arrow 4G.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]The Leckerton UHA-6S MKII (with default op amp, compared using the DX100 line out) is more analytical with more etched notes that decay quicker while the instrument separation and overall size of the presentation is smaller, resulting in a sound that isn’t quite as open, clear, or resolving as the Q7.  Compared with the StepDance, the Q7 has a bit more neutral bass response with similar dynamics, but the overall presentation of the Q7 is more natural, effortless, dynamic, and is smoother while presenting with more openness, air and separation.  The Lear FSM-02 V2 op amp output is very similar in performance, but the Q7 is a bit more dynamic with a better midrange while the FSM bass is slightly more controlled.  When comparing the class A output of the FSM, the Q7 does fall behind mainly due to the more open, larger sound of the FSM, but both have a naturalness to them that is special.  The Portaphile 627 widens the small gap between the Q7 and FSM with more space and fluidity.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Maximum volume on the Q7 isn’t very loud in comparison with the other amps used for comparison, and there is no gain switch, which could be an issue with low sensitivity headphones, especially full sized ones.  All line level sources I have were fine with the Q7, and the slow adjustment of the volume control is preferred over channel imbalances present with other amps when trying to listen at low volumes from a fixed output source. While the volume control is very good for high sensitivity CIEMs, the hiss makes pairing with higher sensitivity CIEMs problematic if you are sensitive to hiss.  For example, hiss wasn’t really an issue with a IEM/CIEM such as the Music One, LE3, or IE800, but with something like the JH16, NT-6, or LCM-5 the hiss between songs was distracting for me.[/size]

[size=9pt]Summary[/size][size=9pt]: The Ortofon MHd-Q7 amp combines simplistic ease of use with unique stylish lines and a natural, neutral, spacious, and dynamic sound that is a winning combination when paired with the right sensitivity headphones in any price range.  Sonic performance is excellent with a good balance across the frequency spectrum.  With a long 18 hour battery life, USB charging, and subtle LED light, the Q7 is easy to use and great for transport.  Issues include hiss with high sensitivity headphones, IEMs, and CIEMs as well as a slow changing volume control that limits the maximum volume for low volume sources or very low sensitivity headphones.  The Ortofon MHd-Q7 can be a real audio treat when paired with the right gear, and the aesthetics and usability add to the attraction.  [/size]
   
   

*Manufacturer*​*Model*​*Price*​*Form Factor*​*DAC*​*Power*​*Charge*​*Interference*​*4 Pin Compatible*​Bit Depth​Sample Rate​Ortofon​MHd-Q7​$398​Portable​N/A​N/A​Battery​USB​None​Yes​
   

*Quantity*​*Warmth*​*Note Sustainment*​*Smoothness*​*Soundstage*​*Deep Bass*​*Bass*​*Mid-Bass*​*Midrange*​*Upper Mids*​*Treble*​*Width*​*Depth*​*Imaging*​6​5.5​5​5​5​5.5​5​6​8​8​7.5​9​
   

*Bass*​*Mids*​*Treble*​*Transparency*​*Dynamics*​*Resolution/Detail*​*Clarity*​*Soundstage Score*​*Total - Quality*​*Hiss*​*Imbalance*​*Size/ Portability*​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​*Quality*​*Quality*​*Quality*​9​9.5​9​9.5​9.5​10​9.5​8.2​9.1​4.5​9.5​6.0​7.3​
   
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
Manufacturer: *Leckerton*
Model: UHA-6S MKII
   
  
   
 

[size=9pt]Price[/size][size=9pt]: $279[/size]
[size=9pt]Product notes[/size][size=9pt]: Available in black or silver.  Tested with stock AD8610ARZ op amp; OPA209AID, AD797ANZ, and OPA627AP (+$50) also available. [/size]
[size=9pt]Type[/size][size=9pt]: DAC/amp[/size]
[size=9pt]Volume control[/size][size=9pt]: analog[/size]
[size=9pt]Power connector[/size][size=9pt]:micro USB[/size]
[size=9pt]Battery life[/size][size=9pt]: 30 hours for analog input (line in); 10 hours for digital input (USB, optical, coax)[/size]
[size=9pt]Features[/size][size=9pt]:[/size]
[size=9pt]- *High-performance Cirrus Logic DAC*. The CS4398, Cirrus Logic’s flagship digital-to-analog converter, is a long-time favorite of audio enthusiasts due to its exceptional performance and audio quality.[/size]
[size=9pt]- *Optical and coaxial S/PDIF digital inputs*. The UHA-6S.MKII is compatible with S/PDIF sources up to 24-bit/96kHz.[/size]
[size=9pt]- *True ground audio reference*. With bipolar voltage rails at +/-6 VDC, there is no need for an output ground buffer which can cause additional output distortion and other audio artifacts. This also allows the UHA-6S.MKII to be used as a low-noise DAC/preamp into a line input such as an A/V receiver. Additionally, there are no DC-blocking capacitors in the signal path, which can cause harmonic distortion.[/size]
[size=9pt]- *Socketed op-amps*. For full customization, the output stage op-amps in the UHA-6S.MKII are socketed and easily replaceable. Single-channel op-amps are used throughout for minimal channel crosstalk.[/size]
[size=9pt]- *Two-position gain control*. Optimize performance for your headphones or earphones by choosing from two gain settings.[/size]
[size=9pt]- *Automatic input selection*. The input is automatically selected among the four available sources: analog, USB, optical S/PDIF, and coaxial S/PDIF.[/size]
[size=9pt]- *Advanced battery management*. Use any high-power USB port or USB charger accessory to charge the UHA-6S.MKII. A rear panel switch disables charging, maximizing the battery life of your portable computer or tablet PC. The front-panel power LED indicates low-battery status. A battery disconnect circuit prevents full discharge, maximizing the lifetime of the battery. The UHA-6S.MKII is compatible with most standard 5V USB wall chargers.[/size]
[size=9pt]- *Plug and Play USB operation.* The UHA-6S.MKII uses the standard USB audio drivers which are included in Windows and Mac operating systems.[/size]
[size=9pt]Works with 4 pin headphone plugs[/size][size=9pt]: Yes[/size]
[size=9pt]Channel Imbalance[/size][size=9pt]: Yes, with high sensitivity IEMs at very low volumes. 7/10[/size]
[size=9pt]Hiss[/size][size=9pt]: Slight with high sensitivity IEMs; increases as volume knob is turned up.  9/10[/size]
[size=9pt]Interference[/size][size=9pt]: None[/size]
[size=9pt]Noise when turned on/off[/size][size=9pt]: On = none, off = slight squeak[/size]

   
[size=9pt]The UHA-6S MKII is an extremely popular amp/DAC that offers a lot of functionality in a small size.  Before this review I heard many good things about the amp with the original op amp configuration of the OP209, as it outperformed many amps in the price range.  Talking with Nick, he recommended reviewing the new standard op amp, the AD8610, which is the configuration tested.  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]Starting with battery life, the amp will run for 30 hours with a line level analog input and around 10 hours using the DAC/amp.  Using a micro USB connector is a nice touch as pretty much all mainstream devices are going that way.  There are switches on the back to turn the amp/DAC on or off, and a switch that allows the 6S to charge from a connected device or just use the internal battery for DAC functionality.  This is a nice feature if you want to use the 6S with an Android phone as the amp will probably outlast the phone, or if you want to conserve laptop/netbook power. The DAC can be fed from optical or coax as well, and when plugging either of those along with USB, the amp selects either the optical or coax over the USB input, which makes sense.  The amp also offers a high and low gain switch on the front panel.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]The sound signature of the 6S is overall neutral with an analytical leaning note presentation due to note decay that is on the quicker side of natural.  This accentuates details, but can lead to a harsher sound, especially when there are peaks in the upper frequencies.  Soundstage presentation is accurate in proportion and size wise and competes well within the price range.  Dynamics are about middle of the pack as is transparency while clarity is good in large part due to the note decay.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Testing with multiple headphones, IEMs, and CIEMs such as the HD600, K550, HD598, Custom Art Music One, P2+1, IE800, SE5, NT-6 pro, IERM aud-8X, ER4, and more did lead to a mix of synergy levels when compared with other amps.  While most headphones I tested with the UHA sounded good including the LCD-2, IE800, SM64, IERM, two stood out in a bad, the Dream Earz aud-8X and Proguard 2+1, as they were harsh and lacked dynamics.  I compared the 6S primarily with portable amps as I only have one other DAC/amp, and the ODAC + O2 combo equivalent isn’t truly portable. [/size]
   
[size=9pt]When comparing the Arrow 4G with the 6S, I found the 4G had more variation from headphone to headphone and from source to source than the 6S, but when the synergy was good, the 4G had a higher maximum potential.  The 4G soundstage presentation was larger using better sources such the DX100, but the two performed at more similar levels when the internal 6S DAC was used, and the 6S pulled ahead from an iPhone 4S.  Resolution of the 4G is higher, but it is only apparent when paired with a source that is more resolving than the internal 6S DAC such as the ODAC or DX100.  The overall presentation of the 4G was more refined and smoother and the 4G didn’t have the same synergy issues with the aud-8X or P2+1, but didn’t synergize quite as well with other CIEMs such as the IERM and SM64. The 4G could at times sound warmer with much lower levels of deep bass in comparison with the 6S, but this wasn’t always the case depending on the source/headphone pairing. Both have their own strengths and weaknesses in sound as well as functionality as the 6S provides a DAC while the 4G has adjustable bass and treble as well as crossfeed.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]While the Just Audio uHA-120 performance was close, it wasn’t as open or resolving as the 6S, but the notes are a bit more organic and smoother leading to an easier listening experience, especially with more analytical headphones.  As with the 4G and 6S, the 120 changes with source and various headphones and performance is about the same with my lower end sources and as the source quality increased as well as the capability of the headphone, the 120 trailed the 6S in dynamics and soundstage size by an increasing margin.  The Pico Slim was more refined, smoother, natural, realistic, and brighter than the 6S, but the PS trailed in dynamics with several harder to drive headphones.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]The internal DAC of the Leckerton is a 16 bit 48KHz resolution DAC with USB, coax, and optical inputs.  For a direct comparison of the inputs, I used the optical and coax outputs of the USB connected Musiland Monitor 01 US, which improved the sound quality over the 6S USB input by increasing the space, instrument separation, and overall clarity within the presentation.  The amp was capable of performing at higher levels from the coax and optical inputs from the DX100.  [/size][size=9pt]While the sound signature of the DAC is well matched with the amp, the overall technical performance of the DAC holds the internal amp back in some ways and the amp hold the DAC performance back in other ways.  This indicates there may be more potential from the 6S with different op amps.[/size][size=9pt]  [/size]
   
[size=9pt]The ODAC was more dynamic and spacious than the internal 6S USB DAC and could push the 6S internal amp to higher performance.   The internal 6S DAC did outperform [/size][size=9pt]the HUD-MX1 DAC via USB as well as optical, but the performance difference via optical input was much smaller (although the MX1 uses an upgraded op amp).  Another DAC/amp, the Cruise performed at a higher level than the 6S DAC in dynamics, clarity, and transparency with a smoother treble response even though the Cruise has a fast note attack and decay.  However, the 6S easily beats the Cruise in hiss, size/form factor, and functionality.  The ODAC + O2 combo equivalent provided a more spacious and dynamic yet less resolving sound than the slightly clearer 6S.[/size]
   
[size=9pt]Note: Talking with 6S owners, the OP209AID and OPA627, but there are drawbacks [/size][size=9pt]as mentioned[/size][size=9pt] on the Leckerton site.  To quote the Leckerton site: “_The AD8610 is currently the best choice for most customers. It measures very well electrically, it has low susceptibility to interference, and it has a proven record in the world of portable hi-fi._[/size]
_[size=9pt]When might you consider the other options? If you’re an experienced listener and have experimented with different op-amps, you may certainly have your favorite. But if you’re not sure or just starting out with hi-fi headphone amps, the AD8610 is the way to go. The AD8610 is currently the best choice for most customers. It measures very well electrically, it has low susceptibility to interference, and it has a proven record in the world of portable hi-fi[/size]__[size=9pt].[/size]_[size=9pt]”[/size]
[size=9pt]I hope to be able to test the other op amp options in the future.[/size]

[size=9pt]Summary: There is a lot to like with the UHA-6S MKII from the relatively small size to the computer and Android compatible DAC to the options to the good sound quality and ability to change op amps.  With the stock op amp, which was the only configuration tested, the sound was on the analytical side with good performance considering the complete package provided.  The amp has a low noise floor, no interference, and plenty of volume with some headphones synergizing well while a few others didn’t.  With op amp upgradability, there is still room for improved performance in the amp section.  There are better sounding amps, smaller amps, and amps with more “amp” features, but for the combination of sound, size, and functionality the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII is truly a winner.[/size]
   
   

*Manufacturer*​*Model*​*Price*​*Form Factor*​*DAC*​*Power*​*Charge*​*Option*​*Function*​*Auto on/off*​*Interference*​*4 Pin Compatible*​*Bit Depth*​*Sample Rate*​Leckerton​UHA-6S MKII​$279​Portable​N/A​N/A​Battery​USB Micro​AD8610ARZ op amp ​Amp only​No​None​Yes​16​48K​Amp/DAC (USB)​16​48K​DAC only (coax input)​
   

*Quantity*​*Warmth*​*Note Sustainment*​*Smoothness*​*Soundstage*​*Deep Bass*​*Bass*​*Mid-Bass*​*Midrange*​*Upper Mids*​*Treble*​*Width*​*Depth*​*Imaging*​5.5​5​5​5.5​5.5​5​5​5.5​5​7.5​7.5​6​5.5​5​5​5.5​5.5​5​5​6​6​7​5​6​5.5​5​5​5.5​5.5​5​5​6​6​7.5​7​8​
   

*Bass*​*Mids*​*Treble*​*Transparency*​*Dynamics*​*Resolution/Detail*​*Clarity*​*Soundstage Score*​*Total - Quality*​*Hiss*​*Imbalance*​*Size/ Portability*​*Total Quality, High sensitivity IEMs*​*Quality*​*Quality*​*Quality*​8​8.5​7.5​8​8​8.5​8.5​7.0​7.7​10.0​7.5​7.0​8.0​8​8.5​7.5​7​6.5​8.5​8​6.0​7.3​10.0​7.5​7.0​8.0​9.5​10​8.5​9​8.5​9​9​7.5​8.5​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## AyeCee

Nice review you have coming along here! just in time because im in the market for a good amp atm aswell!


----------



## average_joe

Thank you, what is your price range, source, and headphones?


----------



## Kanashimu

I see an excellent thread brewing !


----------



## AyeCee

average_joe said:


> Thank you, what is your price range, source, and headphones?


 
  source: ipod nano 3g
  headphones: sennheiser HD25-1 ii
  budget: $150 tops


----------



## BleaK

wow, this looking to be a great thread!


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> source: ipod nano 3g
> headphones: sennheiser HD25-1 ii
> budget: $150 tops


 

 The HD25 isn't all that difficult to drive so that price range should be OK.  There are some good options and the Neco V2 I have is great for the price.  I will also be testing an Epiphany Acoustics EPH-O2 and a Mini 3, but at the moment I can highly recommend the V2.
   
  Quote: 





bleak said:


> wow, this looking to be a great thread!


 

 Thanks!


----------



## estreeter

Never seen the Cruise before - weird form factor.


----------



## average_joe

I thought so also, but it works as there is no problem as a desktop amp and for use with my iPod it is fine.


----------



## estreeter

Looking forward to your thoughts on the uHA-120 - keep up the good work.


----------



## average_joe

i.Fuzen review completed (the last review in the first post)
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on the uHA-120 - keep up the good work.


 

 Thanks, I will be working on it in the near future.


----------



## esanthosh

I missed this thread until now.
   
  Is it possible for you to get a loaner of Arrow 3G, 2StepDance or UHA-6S? I would be very interested in knowing what you think of them


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





esanthosh said:


> I missed this thread until now.
> 
> Is it possible for you to get a loaner of Arrow 3G, 2StepDance or UHA-6S? I would be very interested in knowing what you think of them


 


  As time goes, I plan on updating this thread with more amps, but I need to finish these reviews first.


----------



## shotgunshane

Thanks for creating this review thread.  I'm looking forward to your review on the O2, as I'm trying to decide between a JDS Labs O2 or possibly the 2Stepdance.


----------



## cifani090

Great thread! Cant wait to see the Furutech...


----------



## average_joe

Updated the information in the first post, including adding my rating scale and the iQube V2 review.  
  
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Thanks for creating this review thread.  I'm looking forward to your review on the O2, as I'm trying to decide between a JDS Labs O2 or possibly the 2Stepdance.


 

 I should be getting an O2 soon, but not JDS Labs.
   
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Great thread! Cant wait to see the Furutech...


 

 I am currently working on the uHA-120 and Cruise reviews, so it is coming soon...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Updated the information in the first post, including adding my rating scale and the iQube V2 review.
> 
> 
> I should be getting an O2 soon, but not JDS Labs.
> ...


 
   
  Awesome! I cant wait to read it...


----------



## estreeter

Joe, given that I now have the EPH-02 and have owned the uHA-120 for almost 12 months, I will be very interested in your impressions of these amps. My Aussie plugpack for the EPH-02 should be here by Friday and I plan to spend a large chunk of the weekend listening to the O2 with the adapter connected. Push on - you've assembled an interesting selection of portable amps and it should make for interesting reading.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Joe, given that I now have the EPH-02 and have owned the uHA-120 for almost 12 months, I will be very interested in your impressions of these amps. My Aussie plugpack for the EPH-02 should be here by Friday and I plan to spend a large chunk of the weekend listening to the O2 with the adapter connected. Push on - you've assembled an interesting selection of portable amps and it should make for interesting reading.


 

 Ah, you beat me to both   I am looking forward to how you hear them vs. how I hear them!


----------



## estreeter

Sadly, I am reticent to give detailed impressions of the EHP-02 for reasons I outlined in the main Objective2 review thread in the Fullsize (?) amps forum. The very same hype train which the designer sought to derail seems to have simply moved his carriage to the front of the train and steamed onward. I've been here long enough to know how that works - eventually, the Objective2 will find itself at the back of that train, then left at a siding with nothing more than saltbush for company.
   
  My favorite audio cliche is 'I thought the ABC was good until I heard the XYZ ! Man, this thing just stomps the ABC !' .....


----------



## average_joe

Edit: So the gain has been changed on yours and it isn't performing well?  I guess I will have to hear how mine performs with the proper gain.


----------



## estreeter

Its performing beautifully, but I suspect that most would be happier with the slightly higher low gain setting. Like anything, there will always be some with sensitive IEMs and bat-like hearing who will tell you otherwise.


----------



## average_joe

Furutech/ADL Cruise amp added in the first post.


----------



## project86

I'm not sure how I managed to miss this, but.... _great_ thread, Joe! This is the type of thread that takes sooooo much work, most of us are unable or unwilling to bother with it. But it is very helpful, so I'm glad you've done it. Thanks!
   
  On a different note, that Furutech sure looks beautiful. It's like it is flaunting it's wedge shape and carbon fiber in front of the other "boring" rectangular amps.


----------



## estreeter

@project86, I think you posted a short time back that you felt that things had dropped off a little in the portable amp market - they may have dropped off at RSA, Meier (semi-retired) and a couple of the other 'usual suspects', but somewhere between Fiio and iBasso there seems to be a new portable (mostly DAC/amps) every month. Mike at Headfonia finally got around to reviewing Triad's L3 and I suspect that many here are eagerly awaiting the arrival of ALO's  balanced portable amp, the Rx MkIII. I also think there is a commercial future for the Objective2 if someone can put the internals into a smaller, lighter casing - my EHP-02 just isnt going to fit anyone's idea of 'portable', but then neither would the L3.
   
  I dont know what TTVJ or Headamp are up to, but I suspect that we will see several new portable amps in the first quarter of 2012.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Hello,
   
  I'm going on Ebay to see the Neco Soundlab v2 and i see a v3 )
  Do you test the V3 ?
  I see we can change the opamp (OPA134 by AD8610). Is it better ?
  They said it's ok to drive can up to 200 ohm.
  Is it ok to drive AKG 271 MK2 or DT880 PRO 250 ohm ?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





project86 said:


> I'm not sure how I managed to miss this, but.... _great_ thread, Joe! This is the type of thread that takes sooooo much work, most of us are unable or unwilling to bother with it. But it is very helpful, so I'm glad you've done it. Thanks!
> 
> On a different note, that Furutech sure looks beautiful. It's like it is flaunting it's wedge shape and carbon fiber in front of the other "boring" rectangular amps.


 

 Thank you, just trying to follow in your source review footsteps!  And the numerical part took forever, trying to get it right with so many different headphones and IEMs. 
   
  Yes, the Furutech is amazing looking in person and looks awesome on the desktop or anywhere!
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> @project86, I think you posted a short time back that you felt that things had dropped off a little in the portable amp market - they may have dropped off at RSA, Meier (semi-retired) and a couple of the other 'usual suspects', but somewhere between Fiio and iBasso there seems to be a new portable (mostly DAC/amps) every month. Mike at Headfonia finally got around to reviewing Triad's L3 and I suspect that many here are eagerly awaiting the arrival of ALO's  balanced portable amp, the Rx MkIII. I also think there is a commercial future for the Objective2 if someone can put the internals into a smaller, lighter casing - my EHP-02 just isnt going to fit anyone's idea of 'portable', but then neither would the L3.
> 
> I dont know what TTVJ or Headamp are up to, but I suspect that we will see several new portable amps in the first quarter of 2012.


 

 Yes, many new suspects. What ever happened to the Arrow G4, as I heard the prototype board and was impressed.
  
  Quote: 





luckyandroid said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going on Ebay to see the Neco Soundlab v2 and i see a v3 )
> Do you test the V3 ?
> ...


 

 Yes, Neco was developing the V3 and it should be improved over the V2.  Neco is a great and responsive guy, shoot him a message with your questions and I am sure he can accommodate your needs. He modified my V2 for IEM use. 
   
  The op amps are a personal choice, dependent on the sound you want, and I think you can roll the op amps yourself if you want.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Thanks. I didn't see email on eBay. I directly send message via eBay ?


----------



## average_joe

Yes, send an ebay message.


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Thanks. I sent a message via eBay


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Is there anybody who compare Fiio E11 with the neco soundlab v2 or v3 ?
  Thanks a lot !


----------



## Overkill Red

Judging from your impressions of the i-Fuzen, wouldn't it pair very well with the HD25s? I'm about to get one for myself (albeit the original version) , and I'm hoping to hear your thoughts so I can have more to look forward to


----------



## Matter

Hi,
   
  I'm currently in a position to get either the Stepdance v1, IQube v1, Pico Slim or TTVJ Slim but I have no idea which is better or superior after reading so many reviews of each amp. Based on Skylab's review I can see that the Stepdance and IQube are very highly rated. So I will like to know your personal view on each of these amps and then make my final decision.
   
  Currently using an ipod classic and Westone 4R/SM3v2.
   
  Thank you.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





matter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently in a position to get either the Stepdance v1, IQube v1, Pico Slim or TTVJ Slim but I have no idea which is better or superior after reading so many reviews of each amp. Based on Skylab's review I can see that the Stepdance and IQube are very highly rated. So I will like to know your personal view on each of these amps and then make my final decision.
> 
> ...


 


   
  I seem to recall my old iQube having some hiss with more sensitive iems like Westone ES3X. I'm not sure how the W4 would be but it is something to consider.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> @project86, I think you posted a short time back that you felt that things had dropped off a little in the portable amp market - they may have dropped off at RSA, Meier (semi-retired) and a couple of the other 'usual suspects', but somewhere between Fiio and iBasso there seems to be a new portable (mostly DAC/amps) every month. Mike at Headfonia finally got around to reviewing Triad's L3 and I suspect that many here are eagerly awaiting the arrival of ALO's  balanced portable amp, the Rx MkIII. I also think there is a commercial future for the Objective2 if someone can put the internals into a smaller, lighter casing - my EHP-02 just isnt going to fit anyone's idea of 'portable', but then neither would the L3.
> 
> I dont know what TTVJ or Headamp are up to, but I suspect that we will see several new portable amps in the first quarter of 2012.


 

 You are, of course, correct.
   
  I remember saying that (though I don't recall the context) but I take it back now - the market didn't go away, just shifted. It used to be more focused on the growing state of the high-end, with everyone trying to one-up each other with balanced designs, more and more power, more and more battery life, built in DACs, socketed opamps, crossfeed, etc. Now it is more focused on good sound for a good price, in a reasonably compact enclosure. Yes, there are still some fairly expensive units on the market, but the glory days for those are gone. With iBasso launching one quality design after another for ~$200 or less, I can't see us going back to the old ways, though obviously there will be a few specialty models here and there.


----------



## estreeter

@project86, I know you cant listen to every new gadget on the market, but it would be fantastic if you could put together a review of the DX100. If I had one, I'd send it to you for review.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All levity aside, I think your reviews are very balanced, and you have the benefit of having heard an absolute mountain of kit - not always the winning formula for a good review, but I enjoy every review you've written. I have some inkling of how hard it is, particularly given the subjective nature of the beast, but I hope you wont let that stop you from writing more reviews.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





overkill red said:


> Judging from your impressions of the i-Fuzen, wouldn't it pair very well with the HD25s? I'm about to get one for myself (albeit the original version) , and I'm hoping to hear your thoughts so I can have more to look forward to


 

 At the very least the i.Fuzen should help tighten the overall sound of the HD25, however I don't have one at my disposal to compare at the moment.  It did increase bass extension and presentation width with the headphones I did use.
   
  Quote: 





matter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently in a position to get either the Stepdance v1, IQube v1, Pico Slim or TTVJ Slim but I have no idea which is better or superior after reading so many reviews of each amp. Based on Skylab's review I can see that the Stepdance and IQube are very highly rated. So I will like to know your personal view on each of these amps and then make my final decision.
> 
> ...


 

 From a hiss standpoint, the Pico Slim is the best and very good for portable use.  I have not heard the TTVJ, but it is on the warmer side which is very different than the PS.  The Stepdance is probably between the two in sound tendencies and has a better bottom end than the PS.  The iQube is about on par in overall performance with the SD, but iQube, while it does have a bit of hiss, hisses less than the SD.  If you look at my scores in the first post, the PS is tops for high sensitivity IEMs, the iQube 2nd, and the SD 3rd, but not far behind.
   
  Quote: 





project86 said:


> You are, of course, correct.
> 
> I remember saying that (though I don't recall the context) but I take it back now - the market didn't go away, just shifted. It used to be more focused on the growing state of the high-end, with everyone trying to one-up each other with balanced designs, more and more power, more and more battery life, built in DACs, socketed opamps, crossfeed, etc. Now it is more focused on good sound for a good price, in a reasonably compact enclosure. Yes, there are still some fairly expensive units on the market, but the glory days for those are gone. With iBasso launching one quality design after another for ~$200 or less, I can't see us going back to the old ways, though obviously there will be a few specialty models here and there.


 

 Thanks for sharing...it seems that amps may be getting better for less, but is part of that because headphones/IEMs are getting better also?  Maybe they are easier to drive and therefore the differences in the amps is less?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Thanks for sharing...it seems that amps may be getting better for less, but is part of that because headphones/IEMs are getting better also?  Maybe they are easier to drive and therefore the differences in the amps is less?


 

 There is a lot of history behind the need for headphone amps, joe - the often ridiculed 120-ohm 'standard' and the general acceptance of high impedance/low sensitivity headphones in many studio applications.That said, I have encountered only one two DAP where I believe the headphone out drives my modest collection of phones to their potential, and that is the idiosyncratic Teclast T51. (The Sony X1060 was the other one, but I havent heard mine since it was stolen in 2010 so I have no way of comparing the two). When the 'biggest' phones in that collection are the 150-ohm RE262, I think it augurs well for the future of the portable headphone amp - the instant people realise an amp isnt about increased volume, the clasp on our wallets begins to loosen


----------



## Overkill Red

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> There is a lot of history behind the need for headphone amps, joe - the often ridiculed 120-ohm 'standard' and the general acceptance of high impedance/low sensitivity headphones in many studio applications.That said, I have encountered only one two DAP where I believe the headphone out drives my modest collection of phones to their potential, and that is the idiosyncratic Teclast T51. (The Sony X1060 was the other one, but I havent heard mine since it was stolen in 2010 so I have no way of comparing the two). When the 'biggest' phones in that collection are the 150-ohm RE262, I think it augurs well for the future of the portable headphone amp - the instant people realise an amp isnt about increased volume, the clasp on our wallets begins to loosen


 

 Sir you just made me feel better about spending all my money on small boxes


----------



## project86

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> @project86, I know you cant listen to every new gadget on the market, but it would be fantastic if you could put together a review of the DX100. If I had one, I'd send it to you for review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks! I appreciate the kind words.
   
  I have to say that there are a few people around here (average_joe certainly being among them) whose reviews I really enjoy, to the point where I trust their ears more than many/most "professional" writers from magazines and such. 
   
  I did shoot an email to iBasso about possibly borrowing the DX100 to review at InnerFidelity. Their response was basically "Buy one and review it if you want". So I guess that won't be happening any time soon. It's their loss really - although there is an obvious crossover, I think InnerFidelity reaches a bit of a different crowd than HeadFi, specifically some of the older folks who would come over from sister-website Stereophile. Those well-to-do potential customers probably won't hear about the DX100 from reading this forum.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> There is a lot of history behind the need for headphone amps, joe - the often ridiculed 120-ohm 'standard' and the general acceptance of high impedance/low sensitivity headphones in many studio applications.That said, I have encountered only one two DAP where I believe the headphone out drives my modest collection of phones to their potential, and that is the idiosyncratic Teclast T51. (The Sony X1060 was the other one, but I havent heard mine since it was stolen in 2010 so I have no way of comparing the two). When the 'biggest' phones in that collection are the 150-ohm RE262, I think it augurs well for the future of the portable headphone amp - the instant people realise an amp isnt about increased volume, the clasp on our wallets begins to loosen


 

 I was referring to the consumer products, not the studio applications.  There are plenty of studio, or pro amps out there and I know there are also lots of headphones that need an amp in that situation.  I was referring to the consumer products that seem to be getting easier to drive, at least in general.  
   
  After thinking more about it, I wanted to share some of my observations...the lower end IEMs, especially dynamic driver IEMs benefit more from an amp than the higher end BAs, including custom IEMs.  Of course, there are always exceptions, but for example, if you like the Copper, an amp will work wonders for cleaning up the entire presentation by controlling the bass.  The Stepdance, and AMP3 Pro2 (when used as an amp or player) to an extent, has made $30 IEMs and ear buds sound more like $100+ versions.  But, the iBasso T1 really didn't do anything the SM3 and the E5 actually degraded the sound a bit.  And depending on the source with some of my custom IEMs, there is not much difference between the amps.
   
  For the high end, easy to drive BA IEMs, source quality is much more important so something like a 801 will make a large difference, even over my modded iPod with the best amp, or the TTD V2 to an amp.  While I think the S:flo2 I had was good overall, I did hear an improvement when using it with an amp, at least with the collection of universal IEMs I had that included the e-Q7, Copper, CK10, FX700, etc.  But you are correct, it can drive many IEMs and headphones well.
    
  Quote:


project86 said:


> I have to say that there are a few people around here (average_joe certainly being among them) whose reviews I really enjoy, to the point where I trust their ears more than many/most "professional" writers from magazines and such.


 
   
  Thank you, I enjoy your reviews also!  And man, I sometimes am amazed by just how bad some of the reviews out there are by "professionals."  Some of what they write is admitting they didn't do their research, or they are just blatantly wrong.  The contrast makes me appreciate the good reviews more, but I feel bad for the general public.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> And man,* I sometimes am amazed by just how bad some of the reviews out there are by "professionals*."  Some of what they write is admitting they didn't do their research, or they are just blatantly wrong.  The contrast makes me appreciate the good reviews more, but I feel bad for the general public.


 


  Bolded for truth.
   
  It's especially bad when it comes to headphones. Often times I've read reviews of expensive gear, like a multi-thousand dollar integrated tube amp or something. The reviewer has speakers in the 5 figure range, and several thousand dollars in cables alone (which I'm sure they didn't actually pay for....), yet when it comes to testing the headphone out they use whatever they happen to have laying around - in many cases it is a Grado SR60, or the old version of the DT770, or even some ancient Sennheiser HD540 type thing. Really?!?!? That's the best you could do? I don't expect you to become Jude and be an expert on headphones.... but at least a few solid paragraphs and some decent evaluation equipment. They'll spend more time talking about which power cable sounded best in their setup.
   
  Anyway, rant over, continue with the relevant portable amp discussion.


----------



## estreeter

I suspect that headphones are still a very poor cousin to speakers in the minds of many in the seriously high end of this crazy hobby, and I'm surprised you have found *any* observations of the headphone out in a speaker amp review. Of course, that attitude is the opposite of the sales figures, and there is no question that some reviewers realise that headphones are big business. The infantile need to list the pricetag of every cable/power conditioner/oral hygiene product used in the course of the review used to annoy me - now I just look at the pretty pictures. The exception is when the reviewer actually finds negatives in a piece of kit beyond the color scheme


----------



## average_joe

I have found there are some reviewers that actually know what they are talking about, but that is rare.  I think the last publication I read that had something good was Sound & Vision, but then they also have not so good (or sponsor swayed?) reviews.  What really surprised me is not just the people for the smaller publications that seem to miss the mark because they have a very heavy bias toward a specific sound signature, but some of the people that are supposed to be the experts admitting they didn't actually A/B something, but it is great!
   
   


> The exception is when the reviewer actually finds negatives in a piece of kit beyond the color scheme


 
   
  Unless it is a negative because the sound isn't up to their basshead liking.
   
  Hmmm, how do we jump back on the amp topic?


----------



## average_joe

Just Audio uHA-120 added to the first post.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Just Audio uHA-120 added to the first post.


 

 Good stuff, and your impressions are very close to mine in my 2011 review of the 120. I believe Justin addressed the channel imbalance/loudness issues with the second revision of the amp - ironically, the extra cost Vishay pot was part of the problem. I also consider the 120 to be a *neutral, transparent* amp but there are at least two Head-Fiers who describe the sound sig as 'euphonic', at least in comparison to the Objective2. Beats me.


----------



## average_joe

Glad to hear that your impressions match mine.  Justin did send me the amp quite a while ago and said he now uses better matched parts, so hopefully it is true that the volume pot issues are gone.  The amp is very nice!  And maybe the DAC is euphoric and the uHA allows that to show through and the O2 doesn't?


----------



## Predawnstar

Thanks for your reviews,I have been searched a amp for my portable gears for a long while.
  I'm considering between iQube v1 and ADL CRUISE now,they both are good amps in my opinion,
  And really,the CRUISE is the most special design I ever saw before.


----------



## average_joe

Yea, both great amps.  The iQube is old reliable and the Cruise is new, sleek, and sexy!


----------



## bgmyers

I am looking for a travel amp to use with my HD-650's, iPad and Zen PMP. Battery life is important. I noticed the Cruise calls for the source headphone jack as the input. I thought an iPad 30 pin was preferred. I have been lookng mainly at the E11 and the Cruise. Now I see more options. Please ad use your thoughts.
   
  THank you


----------



## average_joe

Yes, the line out is better than the HPO and the Cruise works fine from a line out.  Unfortunately I can't compare the E11 with the Cruise, but the works well with full sized headphones.  The brighter, punchier presentation of the Cruise is a good match for my darker, thicker headphones, so again I think the Cruise would match well with the HD650.  As far as driving power, the Cruise is on the higher end of the spectrum for loudness with great quality.


----------



## bgmyers

I have read hiss could be a problem with the Cruise. Do you think that might be a problem with the 650's or is it only with specific headphones.


----------



## average_joe

The hiss with the Cruise is only an issue with high sensitivity IEMs and a few portable headphones; the HD650 should be fine.


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Wonderful thread.  I hope this eventually grows into something on the scale of Joker's IEM comparison list - we need our experts to give us advice that can become truly useful, in addition to the fun and entertaining aspects of it all.  Bravo!


----------



## average_joe

Thank you!  I plan on growing it as time permits.


----------



## uku383

What a great set of reviews - thank you very much for an excellent job!
So glad that I came across this since I'm looking to buy my first amp, and this is just the sort of explanation that's really helpful to a newbie like me!


----------



## Len Brennan

Great reviews and thanks for including the phone interference category, it's difficult to get that information anywhere else. Keep up the good work


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





uku383 said:


> What a great set of reviews - thank you very much for an excellent job!
> So glad that I came across this since I'm looking to buy my first amp, and this is just the sort of explanation that's really helpful to a newbie like me!


 
  Quote: 





len brennan said:


> Great reviews and thanks for including the phone interference category, it's difficult to get that information anywhere else. Keep up the good work


 

 Thank you both.  I am trying to give the whole picture and be different than others.  I hope to add more amps in the future as time permits, including more amps in the lower price range.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> [size=9pt]The [/size][size=9pt](Arrow)[/size][size=9pt] G4 has more resolution and is closer to the performance of the Pico Slim and Stepdance and I am looking forward to hearing the G4 when it is ready.[/size]


 
   
  Just received my Arrow 4G and am very impressed. I've used the 1G for quite some time and have used/tried other amps while waiting for the 4G to go into production. The new 4G is a _great_ amp with noticeable improvements in clarity and definition. With the addition of the treble switch it's become even more versatile/adjustable.
   
  I agree that it's now much closer in SQ to the Slim but with a much wider range of headphone compatibility.
   
  PS: I enjoy your impressions and look forward to more.


----------



## average_joe

Hi Hellenback, thanks for sharing; I am awaiting my 4G.  I have to say I do use the Slim more than my 12HE as the synergy is better across my custom IEMs, but the 12HE can still shine with the right pairing.  And you are correct, the Slim is limited to IEMs.


----------



## in10z

Thanks AvgJoe for the wonderful reviews of the portable amps. I've never owned a headphone amp or portable hp amp, but wow what a hot market!! Any sound equipment manufacturer not aggresively chasing portable hp amps and high quality IEM's definitely need to hire new marketing folks!!
   
  Anyway, I don't see the headphones I'm using mentioned much, but I absolutely love the comfort and quality of the Ultrasone Pro750's I've been using for the past 3 months or so. They were not too pricey ($350) and are extremely lightweight. I've been studying reviews on headfi (including yours) very carefully and just cannot decide what portable amp to use. I will be traveling internationally spending many hours alone working behind a laptop and I'm relying on beautiful frequencies to get me through long lonely nights. I would like to keep the price under $500 for the amp. I also have a set of UE TripleFi 10s when I need to move around a lot. The Pro750s are 40Ohm and the UE's are 32Ohm. Which portable amp would pair nicely with both the Pro750 and the UE's? I listen to electronic music mostly but I also enjoy jazz, classical, and acoustic when winding down. Bass depth, accuracy and response is very important to me!
   
  Thanks so much for any suggestions. And once again, your reviews are completely impressive, objective, and informative!


----------



## average_joe

Thanks!
   
  I have not heard the 750s, nor do I have access to any for comparison.  In general, the Stepdance has great bass response and control of the bass region to go along with good soundstage size due to the active ground design.  It has been replaced by the 2stepdance, which I have not heard, but I have read it is very similar.  The Arrow G4 is also another contender, as it performs better than the Arrow 12HE, has a slim form factor that is great for travel and it is easily adjustable for swapping between IEMs and cans.  The soundstage is wide, giving up a bit of depth, but I like that in electronic.  I will have a review in a while.  
   
  I would recommend the Cruise (Stride is the same without the carbon fiber and cost less), but there will be a low level hiss with the TF10 that you may be able to hear in your winding down music.  The uHA-120 is very neutral and can drive both well, but the bass is more neutral than powerful, however it is not lacking.
   
  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## in10z

Thanks for the quick response Joe.
   
  I have narrowed my selection to the Arrow 12HE 4G, Cruise, or Ray Samuels Hornet. I'm probably going with the Cruise for the bass drive. I was interested in the Hornet because I've heard it's the most natural of all portable headphone amps including bass so realistic you'd swear the kick drum was a part of your eardrum. I just wish I could hear one. Ray seems like he has taken every meausre available to obtain the highest quality electronic components known to mankind (and perhaps some aliens) judging by his presentation of the products on his Web site.
   
  I think at this point, it's time to lay down the cash and just get an amp on the way! The Arrow's form and size is tempting the worldly traveler here but I just can't see how something so tiny could actually drive a full size set of cans with quick responding bass thumping required by most electronic tracks. Most audiophiles write off bass requirements of electronic music saying it's "boomy" or overpowering; however, I feel the challenge of a portable headphone amp manufacturer is to deliver that type bass with purity and control. It can be done and it is oh so sweet when it happens. I've never heard this in a headphone but most certainly have on high quality floor standers and studio monitors. Now keep in mind I've only listened to probably five or so quality headphones in my life and none were amplified. Let's see: the AKG K701, HD 650, UE Pro 11 IEM, my Ultrasone 750, and ummm some very well built Audio Technica but I have no idea which model. I suppose I just have to keep listening to as many high quality sets that I can get my hands on. Inexperienced yes, but it should be interesting to experts what I'm looking for as a middle-aged guy who loves NEW music. I'm not still listening to Pink Floyd or Mozart over and over and over. I want to hear what the kids are producing. What new music instruments are sounding like. What new recording engineering techniques are being applied. Jeez now I'm off topic.
   
  Anyway, I'm taking the plunge and ordering the Alpha Design Labs Stride portable hp amp. I will provide some feedback after logging 100 hours or so of listening to it. Wish me luck. Your review of the Cruise is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for: an amp with quick dynamics and additional low-end amplitude and image. I'm willing to suffer through a little hiss to get the added dynamics. Possibly my next amp will be the warm transparent approach that the Ray Samuels may offer.
   
  Thanks again.
   
  Wishlist: Please review more portable amps. A chart of headphone/portable hp amp combinations would be lovely. Please provide a more detailed description of your scoring method if possible. For example, what constitutes a 10 out of 10? Sorry if I'm over simplifying!


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Excellent writeup!
   
  The Cruise/Stride looks really impressive(maybe not my favorite form factor, but dat battery life and 24/96 usb dac). 
   
  I'm in the market for an all-in-one amp/dac and with that DAC I think I may have found the one fitting my needs the best. Before I saw this I was almost set on the Practical Devices XM6, but the Cruise/Stride seems have a better USB DAC solution at the cost of being huge.(seriously they probably could've squeezed in a optical/spdif  )
   
  Choices. 
   
  Regarding the hiss issue. How sensitive IEMs are we talking? Being able to pair it well with the 104 dB sensitivity and 50 ohm impedance Starkey SA-43 would be a nice bonus right now.


----------



## average_joe

I am glad I could be of help.  The Cruise/Stride are very nice, and it depends on your sensitivity to hiss as to how much you notice it.  I have heard the RSA Shadow and Hornet long ago when I only had the Arrow 12HE.  From memory of my comparison with the Hornet, the 12HE has a very different sound signature as the RSA products are mid-forward in comparison (but most amps are).  Back then I didn't perform the comparisons I do these days, so I can't say for sure just how they compare technically, so I won't.  As far as the Arrow G4, it outperforms the Arrow 12HE, but I have not had the chance to test the final version of the G4 yet, nor have I testing the G4 board with full sized headphones except the LCD-2, which isn't something portables drive well IMO.
   
  And I do plan on adding more amps as I have the opportunity.  It does take me quite a bit of time for each review as I A/B with what I have with many headphones/IEMs, but more are coming.  My ratings are based on the simple 1 through 10 scale with a 1 being worst and 10 being best.  If I come across something that is better, I will need to adjust everything down.  A 10/10 is just the best performance I have heard from an amp.  For example, a 10 in transparency vs. a 9 is when I A/B the 2 amps (and I have A/Bed everything with everything else), I have come to the conclusion that the amp with a 10 is better than the amp with a 9.  It took several iterations at first to get the scale right.  There is no perfect rating system IMO since these things can change depending on the headphones/DACs paired with, but other than the outliers, it holds true.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

OK. I'm sold on the Stride. Now I just need find someone selling it. Looks like import is the way to go.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





northernavenger said:


> Excellent writeup!
> 
> The Cruise/Stride looks really impressive(maybe not my favorite form factor, but dat battery life and 24/96 usb dac).
> 
> ...


 

 The Cruise (Stride) match well with the SA-43, however there is some low level hiss even though the SA-43 isn't the most sensitive CIEM.  Let us know how you think they pair.


----------



## Hellenback

Did you _*receive*_ your Arrow 4G yet?
  
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I am glad I could be of help.  The Cruise/Stride are very nice, and it depends on your sensitivity to hiss as to how much you notice it.  I have heard the RSA Shadow and Hornet long ago when I only had the Arrow 12HE.  From memory of my comparison with the Hornet, the 12HE has a very different sound signature as the RSA products are mid-forward in comparison (but most amps are).  Back then I didn't perform the comparisons I do these days, so I can't say for sure just how they compare technically, so I won't.  As far as the Arrow G4, it outperforms the Arrow 12HE, but I have not had the chance to test the final version of the G4 yet, nor have I testing the G4 board with full sized headphones except the LCD-2, which isn't something portables drive well IMO.
> 
> And I do plan on adding more amps as I have the opportunity.  It does take me quite a bit of time for each review as I A/B with what I have with many headphones/IEMs, but more are coming.  My ratings are based on the simple 1 through 10 scale with a 1 being worst and 10 being best.  If I come across something that is better, I will need to adjust everything down.  A 10/10 is just the best performance I have heard from an amp.  For example, a 10 in transparency vs. a 9 is when I A/B the 2 amps (and I have A/Bed everything with everything else), I have come to the conclusion that the amp with a 10 is better than the amp with a 9.  It took several iterations at first to get the scale right.  There is no perfect rating system IMO since these things can change depending on the headphones/DACs paired with, but other than the outliers, it holds true.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Did you _*receive*_ your Arrow 4G yet?


 

 Not yet, but it should be soon.


----------



## vitzijak

Great thread!  Thanks for the info.  I'm a big crossfeed fan, and wondering if anyone could also compare crossfeed on the practical devices XM5, or any other portable's with crossfeed.  My current favorite is iphone 4>Headroom Static> SM3V2.
   
  Would using the DAC from the Headroom total bithead (or portable micro) improve the iphone 4 more than the DAC less airhead?


----------



## average_joe

The Portaphile...
   
  
   
  I do have to say I was shocked by the combo above the first time I heard it and with some of the CIEMs I have used it with so far, it takes the performance of my modded iPod to the level of my 801 with GAME card!  Of course, the amp is not perfect as it is rather large (see below), expensive, and has a 4 hour battery life, but oh the sound!  

 Quote:


average_joe said:


> Not yet, but it should be soon.


 

 Or now.
   
   
   
  The iPod is a Touch 3, which is thin and the Arrow is thinner!  I have not listened to it yet, though as it just came in today, so more to come in the coming weeks.
   
  Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> Great thread!  Thanks for the info.  I'm a big crossfeed fan, and wondering if anyone could also compare crossfeed on the practical devices XM5, or any other portable's with crossfeed.  My current favorite is iphone 4>Headroom Static> SM3V2.
> 
> Would using the DAC from the Headroom total bithead (or portable micro) improve the iphone 4 more than the DAC less airhead?


 

 Thank you.  I haven't heard the XM5 unfortunately, and unfortunately am not qualified to answer your question since I have not owned the total bithead or airhead.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks Joe, but I put the Portaphile in the same drawer I have mentally placed the Xin amps - many raves about the SQ over the years, but some major downsides. In the case of the Portaphile, it would cost me almost 600 USD to buy an amp which lasts 4 hours on a single charge - no thanks. That is awfully close to the current asking price for the Lisa III (the original Lisa III is now cheaper than the L3 at Triad's Thai reseller) - neither amp would ever leave my bedside table, so I may as well buy the 'brick'.


----------



## average_joe

The Portaphile seems like it would be perfect for bedside use, especially since it has an auto off feature after 4 hours


----------



## average_joe

Epiphany O2 has arrived.  It is large!


----------



## brink

Looking forward to your review. I've been eying this one for a while. Will you be testing this with the SA-43s as well?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





brink said:


> Looking forward to your review. I've been eying this one for a while. Will you be testing this with the SA-43s as well?


 

 Thanks. Yes, the SA-43 is a good IEM to test with these amps as it is the most difficult to drive custom IEM I own.


----------



## Matter

Hi Joe,
   
  Just wondering if you have by any chance listened to the Leckerton uha-4?
  I'm deciding if I should be getting that to pair with my 8As.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## kenman345

I am kinda curious how the Headstage Arrow 4G has improved compared to its previous iterations. I am looking for a great slim portable headphone amp for my IEM's, and am awaiting a pair of AS-1b's in the coming days/weeks. Any suggestions? The Arrow really is my target pricepoint. But I would be willing to spend more if their is an obvious better choice


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





matter said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Just wondering if you have by any chance listened to the Leckerton uha-4?
> I'm deciding if I should be getting that to pair with my 8As.
> ...


 

 I hear it is a great amp, but I haven't yet heard it.
   
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I am kinda curious how the Headstage Arrow 4G has improved compared to its previous iterations. I am looking for a great slim portable headphone amp for my IEM's, and am awaiting a pair of AS-1b's in the coming days/weeks. Any suggestions? The Arrow really is my target pricepoint. But I would be willing to spend more if their is an obvious better choice


 

 My only other Arrow was the 12 HE, and the G4 is superior in resolution and seems a bit more spacious, but I need more time with it.  The treble boost is a nice touch.  The only other amp with a similar size/shape that I know of is the TTVJ Slim, which I haven't heard, but it was supposed to be similar in performance with IEMs to the 12 HE, but warmer with a tube sound.


----------



## kenman345

Thanks for the help, does that mean you are testing out the G4 now? and the pico slim isn't still small? or is their a huge difference?
   
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> My only other Arrow was the 12 HE, and the G4 is superior in resolution and seems a bit more spacious, but I need more time with it.  The treble boost is a nice touch.  The only other amp with a similar size/shape that I know of is the TTVJ Slim, which I haven't heard, but it was supposed to be similar in performance with IEMs to the 12 HE, but warmer with a tube sound.


----------



## average_joe

Yes, I am testing the G4 now.  The Pico Slim is smaller, but a bit thicker.  I use the PS case that came with it which makes the PS double the thickness of the Arrow, but you don't need to use it of course.  You can see some pictures of the two next to each other in the first post of this thread.


----------



## kenman345

Was mainly curios about how it performs with high-sensitivity IEM's and IEM's at low volumes, as those seem to be the major re-occuring complaints about the G3. If you could let me know that would be awesome. Love this thread, very excited to get a new amp soon.
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Yes, I am testing the G4 now.  The Pico Slim is smaller, but a bit thicker.  I use the PS case that came with it which makes the PS double the thickness of the Arrow, but you don't need to use it of course.  You can see some pictures of the two next to each other in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Fifen

Hi joe,

 May i know is the cruise suitable for iem use? and which CIEM (NT6, ACS T1, or H.A. 8A) will benefit most from the cruise?

 Thanks


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Was mainly curios about how it performs with high-sensitivity IEM's and IEM's at low volumes, as those seem to be the major re-occuring complaints about the G3. If you could let me know that would be awesome. Love this thread, very excited to get a new amp soon.


 

 Robert can make an adjustment for high sensitivity IEMs, and I will be getting mine changed out.  Currently I have the stock version and there is a channel imbalance at low volumes.  It isn't as bad as some I have encountered, but still it prevents very low level listening with very high sensitivity IEMs.  Other than that, the amp performs very well, but I do need more time testing it.
   
  Quote: 





fifen said:


> Hi joe,
> 
> May i know is the cruise suitable for iem use? and which CIEM (NT6, ACS T1, or H.A. 8A) will benefit most from the cruise?
> 
> Thanks


 

 The Cruise sounds excellent with CIEMs as it is dynamic, punchy, immediate, and involving and all will benefit.  The less sensitive ones such as the T1 and Starkey SA-43 will benefit more from the Cruise than the NT6 or JH16.  However, it does have a low level of hiss, which is dependent on the sensitivity.  Unless you listen to music that has a lot of quiet passages (classical for example), the hiss is inaudible (at least to me) when music is playing.


----------



## MoonYeol

Sorry for interfering the hi-fi discussion but I just have a few questions about the iFuzen HP-1. Do you know what the "sound modes" are? All I can find is that it's supposed to match your headphones. What does low/high power actually mean? What specs would run better with which setting? Impedance, sensitivity etc.
   
   

 Set 1​  ​
 Blue LED Blink 1​  ​
 Multimedia Headphone, Low Power​  Set 2​  Blue LED Blink 2​  ​
 Multimedia Headphone with Cross Feed Filter, Low Power​  ​
 Set 3​  ​
 Blue LED Blink 3​  ​
High Performance Monitoring Headphone, High Power​ Set 4​  ​
 Blue LED Blink 4​  ​
 High Performance Hi-Fi Headphone, High Power​  ​  ​


----------



## ChrisSC

Amps are known to benefit headphones more than IEMs because a lot of them need additional juice (because BAs are more efficient).  Because of that, do amps benefit DD-based IEMs more than BA-based IEMs in general?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> Sorry for interfering the hi-fi discussion but I just have a few questions about the iFuzen HP-1. Do you know what the "sound modes" are? All I can find is that it's supposed to match your headphones. What does low/high power actually mean? What specs would run better with which setting? Impedance, sensitivity etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I haven't been able to figure out the sound modes as of now, but the low/high power refers to the two different headphone jacks, as one is low gain and the other is high gain.
   
  Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Amps are known to benefit headphones more than IEMs because a lot of them need additional juice (because BAs are more efficient).  Because of that, do amps benefit DD-based IEMs more than BA-based IEMs in general?


 
   
  In my experience, it depends, lol.  I would say on the lower end of the spectrum amps benefit DDs more than BAs as the amp helps to control the DD while the BA doesn't have too much headroom for improvement on the lower end of the spectrum.  An exception is the PFE products.  On the lower end, you can take a DD IEM that might not have that great of bass control, but with an amp that can really control the bass like the Stepdance, the IEM will compete with unamped DDs at a higher price point.
   
  On the higher end, there aren't many DDs and some BA CIEMs can really improve with amping, especially in the bass region.  While the CIEMs I have with DDs improve with amping, they don't improve as much as their BA counterparts in general.


----------



## ChrisSC

Interesting...Thanks!


----------



## MoonYeol

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I haven't been able to figure out the sound modes as of now, but the low/high power refers to the two different headphone jacks, as one is low gain and the other is high gain.


 
   
  That's not entirely true. Both of the jacks work with all of the sound modes. It just boils down to the impedance and sensitivity which jack and sound mode you should choose. I'm always using the low gain jack since my phones are either budget IEMs or my K271mkII which aren't hard to drive at all. I just had to try right now and with the different gains in the jacks, that leaves us with 8 combinations. Someone with good ears tell me the difference?  I contacted Auzentech about the vague descriptions on sound modes. All he had to say was:
   
  Dear Simon,
  Thanks for your purchase of the i.Fuzen.
  The soundmode is a hardware modification of sound (not equalizer) to
 customize the i.Fuzen to match the characteristic of your headphones.
  Sincerely,
  Jay DeWalques
   
  Which really isn't helpful at all. I tried asking again about specifics or if that was a company secret. Haven't heard from him again.
  So while I think it sounds a bit like equalizing, the company says it's not. So with that information. Can anybody with more knowledge figure out what "hardware modifications" are made?


----------



## kenman345

Not to rush you average_joe, but I was hoping some updates on the soundstage, resolution, clarity, and any other information about your views on the Arrow 4G would come out. Any chance you have had more time since April to make up your mind about it? I am interested in picking it up to be a thinner overall setup with my iPod than my Pico Slim and am using it with Aurisonics AS-2's which have a dynamic driver and a dual BA setup in them. I am wondering mainly if I should sell the pico Slim to buy the Arrow or just buy the Arrow and sell the Pico Slim after if I like the Arrow more.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Not to rush you average_joe, but I was hoping some updates on the soundstage, resolution, clarity, and any other information about your views on the Arrow 4G would come out. Any chance you have had more time since April to make up your mind about it? I am interested in picking it up to be a thinner overall setup with my iPod than my Pico Slim and am using it with Aurisonics AS-2's which have a dynamic driver and a dual BA setup in them. I am wondering mainly if I should sell the pico Slim to buy the Arrow or just buy the Arrow and sell the Pico Slim after if I like the Arrow more.


 
   
  My review will be going up soon and should answer many of your questions.  The Arrow 4G is more versatile, but if you can get both and just sell the one you prefer the least, that is always the best way to go IMO as you are letting your ears decide.  The Arrow 4G is a bit cleaner with the AS-1b than the PS and the treble of BA drivers is a bit smoother with the 4G.


----------



## average_joe

Three reviews officially added in the first post: Portaphile 627, Epiphany EPH-O2, and Headphonia Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Three reviews officially added in the first post: Portaphile 627, Epiphany EPH-O2, and Headphonia Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G


 

 thanks, I have arrow 4G and I was waiting to your 4G's review from the first day that I read this thread.


----------



## average_joe

What are your thoughts on the 4G?  It is quite versatile with the bass and treble boost switches (although I can't see myself using the bass boost or treble past the I position).


----------



## FieldingMellish

Got the Arrow 4G. As an amp newb, I don't have anything to compare it to, but part of my overriding intentions have been met: form factor, form factor, form factor. I bring this with me and don't leave it at home. It fits in my pocket with the music playing phone. Sure, the fatter, larger amps can pack more sound enhancement, but what good is it if left behind? As for subtle but useful features, I look forward to double headphone insertion and watching a movie on the pc with the wife. Sound is enhanced with no thrown switches. Switches thrown do result in appreciable differences.


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> What are your thoughts on the 4G?  It is quite versatile with the bass and treble boost switches (although I can't see myself using the bass boost or treble past the I position).


 

 sorry, I haven't heard any other amp to comparing them with arrow 4G (I live in Iran)
  but I can say some things absolutely:
  1- I hear a lot of interference when some one is trying to call me (my phone is Motorola)
  2- the Arrow is really portable (I put it in my pocket while going to university)
  3- I can't hear any noticeable improvement in SQ of my shure se315 (although I didn't expect any improvement on SQ when I ordered arrow)
  4- when I listen to live recording tracks, the sound stage is amazing
  5-I'm planning to buy a westone 4r with a 75ohm added impedance to pair with my arrow ( this is why I ordered arrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
   
   
  edit: do you find the crossfeed function useful ? I just use it on some live recorded tracks.
  I haven't use bass boost; but put the treble on " I " some times.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Crossfeed, for me, helps with heavily separated stereo tracks, that can otherwise be a little disconcerting. Some old James Gang tunes are an example.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Three reviews officially added in the first post: Portaphile 627, Epiphany EPH-O2, and Headphonia Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G


 
   
  Yo, Joe - typo !
   
http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/our-products/ehp-o2-portable-audio-headphone-amplifier/
   
  I know - I kept typing 'EPH' instead of 'EHP', but there it is in black-and-white.


----------



## mrarroyo

I read your impressions on the Portaphile 627 and I concur with your findings. I do not have ultra sensitive IEM's (Westone 2 and TripleFi 10) so I did not hear the hiss you did. I sure hope Cesar can increase the battery life to around 10 hours.


----------



## estreeter

Miguel, I know you like to listen at low volumes - how did you find the low volume performance of the 627 ?


----------



## NocKM

just received my portaphile 627 yesterday. it is the version with the blue lights. The amp is currently going thru burn in. I can say so far that using CK10 there is no hiss and no perceived channel imbalance down to the quietest volume setting (I had to take off one ear piece to verify sound was actually coming out both). the bass quantity/impact is significantly increased. I'll reserve the rest after burn in 

one more thing...Mr. Aguilera has been extremely helpful thru this transaction - emails were replied promptly and I was given updates on the order processing, and a surprise on shipping 

[edit] and of course I post this in the wrong thread doh


----------



## sunninho

average_joe, are you going to review the Alo Rx MKiii as well?  I've been eyeing this upgrade, but now the 627 sounds really interesting too (although a somewhat different animal).  Would like to see your review of the RX3 and a possible comparison with the 627.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Miguel, I know you like to listen at low volumes - how did you find the low volume performance of the 627 ?


 
  Very good, the low gain is 2 and the high gain is 7 as you can imagine I used the low gain setting. Using an iPod as a source via a line out dock the performance of the amp using iem's or earbuds I found:
   
  1. Good channel balance.
  2. No hiss.
  3. Easy to set up the volume even with the Westone 2 or the TripleFi 10.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks Miguel - very encouraging. I didnt send my UHA-120 back, even though Justin promised to fix the early channel imbalance issue with the Vishay pots free-of-charge, and it has frustrated me ever since when I want to listen at low volumes. My Leckerton seems to have died, so that's a bin job - I guess you really only learn the true value of an amp 18 months after the initial buzz has died down - bizarrely, the only amp which has performed flawlessly from day one is the cheapest - my Fiio E9 - but others claim they have had grief there so I guess its the luck of the draw. 
   
  (to be fair, my EHP-02 hasnt played up, but I've only had it for 6 or so months - unfair to compare it to the others)


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Got the Arrow 4G. As an amp newb, I don't have anything to compare it to, but part of my overriding intentions have been met: form factor, form factor, form factor. I bring this with me and don't leave it at home. It fits in my pocket with the music playing phone. Sure, the fatter, larger amps can pack more sound enhancement, but what good is it if left behind? As for subtle but useful features, I look forward to double headphone insertion and watching a movie on the pc with the wife. Sound is enhanced with no thrown switches. Switches thrown do result in appreciable differences.


 
   
  Thanks for your thoughts.  The form factor is extremely nice and the switches give the amp good versatility, which can make some very technically proficient headphones that don't fit your preference more to your liking.
   
  Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> sorry, I haven't heard any other amp to comparing them with arrow 4G (I live in Iran)
> but I can say some things absolutely:
> 1- I hear a lot of interference when some one is trying to call me (my phone is Motorola)
> 2- the Arrow is really portable (I put it in my pocket while going to university)
> ...


 
   
  1. Yep, and that is the most unfortunate thing about the amp.
  2. Very portable!
  3. Lower end BA earphones in general don't improve much with many amps.
  4. Is the soundstage better with the amp?  If so, that is an improvement 
  5. Nice, should be a good combo
   
  I don't notice a difference with the cross feed on, but then I don't listen to much from before the 70's.
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Yo, Joe - typo !
> 
> http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/our-products/ehp-o2-portable-audio-headphone-amplifier/
> 
> I know - I kept typing 'EPH' instead of 'EHP', but there it is in black-and-white.


 
   
  Thank you...fixed!
   
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I read your impressions on the Portaphile 627 and I concur with your findings. I do not have ultra sensitive IEM's (Westone 2 and TripleFi 10) so I did not hear the hiss you did. I sure hope Cesar can increase the battery life to around 10 hours.


 
   
  Good to hear.  The hiss really isn't a factor for music playback, but I noted what I heard.  I do have some ultra high sensitivity CIEMs, with the most sensitive being the DUNU DC4 and hiss isn't an issue with my setup.  If you have a quiet source, you may hear the hiss, but it is still doubtful.  I try to mention all the things people may be concerned with, even for tiny % of people that may have a setup that could lead to hiss.
   
  Quote: 





nockm said:


> just received my portaphile 627 yesterday. it is the version with the blue lights. The amp is currently going thru burn in. I can say so far that using CK10 there is no hiss and no perceived channel imbalance down to the quietest volume setting (I had to take off one ear piece to verify sound was actually coming out both). the bass quantity/impact is significantly increased. I'll reserve the rest after burn in
> one more thing...Mr. Aguilera has been extremely helpful thru this transaction - emails were replied promptly and I was given updates on the order processing, and a surprise on shipping
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The channel imbalance is there on mine.  I listen at extremely quiet levels, as low as the amp will go, when lying in bed and every single amp with an analog volume control has had imbalance issues with my high sensitivity CIEMs at that volume.  Not a big issue IMO and as mrarroyo stated (good).
   
  And thanks for posting here 
   
  Quote: 





sunninho said:


> average_joe, are you going to review the Alo Rx MKiii as well?  I've been eyeing this upgrade, but now the 627 sounds really interesting too (although a somewhat different animal).  Would like to see your review of the RX3 and a possible comparison with the 627.


 
   
  I have 5 CIEM reviews I need to do before I review any more amps, and each review takes on average 2-3 weeks...  But, it is an amp I am very interested in hearing.  I did have the RX, I think the original and while it was great with some of my IEMs, it didn't fit help my SM3 much so I sold it.


----------



## estreeter

I get the impression that the *Mk3-B*, as its now known on the ALO site, is designed explicitly for balanced use, just as the SR71B was - there are cheaper options like the Stepdance for single-ended use - that said, it has had some glowing reports thus far. I like to wait until the initial hysteria has had a chance to die down, which is one of the reasons that I'm still keen to hear the L3 - it doesnt appear to be anyone's FOTM amp, but I have yet to hear a negative re sound quality from anyone who actually owns the amp - form factor and price notwithstanding, it stands out as the very thing I've been chasing : a battery-powered (easily) transportable amp that will power almost anything short of the HE-6. Triad seem to have their production act together now - still not like ordering something from iBasso, though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If I can throw in my 2 cents worth re the *EHP-O2*, having had mine for 6 months, I hold the amp in considerably higher regard than I did in the first month or so of ownership. I suspect that's simply a case of getting used to the presentation, but initially I found myself going back to my other amps when the 02 seemed too brutal with things like YouTube vids and throwaway pop, particularly with the AD900s, but that is no longer the case unless I'm really tired and just want something mellow as background music. I agree with others that the hype around this amp is way out of all proportion to the sound, but it has definitely settled into its spot on my bedside table. It would be interesting to hear it paired with a better source than my MSII - I suspect those YouTube vids might be a bridge too far.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  When I _eventually_ get another P4, I'm going to revisit my impressions of the O2 alongside iBasso's little marvel. I have a massive soft spot for the P4 as a killer bang-for-buck amp (largely overlooked on Head-Fi), but it would be interesting to be able to DBT the two - stock opamps to be fair to the 02's budget chipset. If memory serves me correctly, neither of your top picks has been less than 500 USD - add Ray's balanced amp at 650USD and the L3 at 800 clams, it soon becomes obvious that there is a place for 'mid-range' amps that fit in between Fiio (good products in their own right) and the top shelf.  Thanks again for the effort you are putting into this thread.


----------



## mrarroyo

Currently listening to Charles Mingus - This Is Jazz 6 and the sound is very nice and involving. The sound has "weight" and authority.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I get the impression that the *Mk3-B*, as its now known on the ALO site, is designed explicitly for balanced use, just as the SR71B was - there are cheaper options like the Stepdance for single-ended use - that said, it has had some glowing reports thus far. I like to wait until the initial hysteria has had a chance to die down, which is one of the reasons that I'm still keen to hear the L3 - it doesnt appear to be anyone's FOTM amp, but I have yet to hear a negative re sound quality from anyone who actually owns the amp - form factor and price notwithstanding, it stands out as the very thing I've been chasing : a battery-powered (easily) transportable amp that will power almost anything short of the HE-6. Triad seem to have their production act together now - still not like ordering something from iBasso, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ah, the Mk3-B is primarily a balanced amp. I did a balanced vs. SE comparison with my CIEMs using the 801 balanced output vs. the Anedio D1 vs. the GAME card (I have not posted it) and found that sometimes the SE won, sometimes balanced won depending on the CIEM I tested it with.  I wonder how much better an amp like the Mk3-B would be than the 801 balanced card as I am sure there are some improvements.
   
  And yes, there is room in the mid-budget for amps.  If I only had more time I would love to test more amps at all price levels.  Maybe the P4 at some point!
   
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Currently listening to Charles Mingus - This Is Jazz 6 and the sound is very nice and involving. The sound has "weight" and authority.


 
   
  I am guessing you are referring to the 627   If so, yes, the 627 really adds a realistic weight to the presentation that is neither overpowering nor unnatural.  Other amps that increase the weight, such as the Arrow, do it in a more upfront way that doesn't sound as natural and integrated.  The 627 is a pleasure to listen to!


----------



## gelocks

So is the 627 really just gives 4 hours of playback? (and the battery only 500 charging cycles?!?) That seems poor to me even if the sound quality is the best out there (according to your review...). Have you tried the JDSLabs c421?
   
   
  Thanks,.


----------



## NocKM

yea it dies pretty quick and just pops when it goes dud. i think the review is pretty spot on. I don't want to say too much about sq because of my limited experience and lack of burn in at this stage. My impression from reading the other user experience is that ATH CK10 are hard to have synergy with often "sidegrade" or mismatched amp/phone pairing, and the portaphile 627 has definitely improved its performance in many areas. (this doesnt change the fact that they STILL sound good unamped.) 

With the 627 and CLAS there's a lot "wow" moments. I have no idea of music describing terminology but the best way to describe it that it renders background instruments with words as: enveloping, airiness, 3d, clarity, and TONS of detail. The wow moments usually happen when the instruments kick in/transitions and all of a sudden you're in a sonic flood. With this said its strength is also its weakness. Sometimes there's too much emphasis on the instruments, you could almost pick out each one playing it's own thing, getting a little distracted. In some songs it takes a little effort to focus on the main singer.


----------



## kenman345

HEy Average_joe, any chance you can modify the table sizes so i can see all the ratings? It's become quite annoying having to open up word and copy and paste it, then go to web layout mode just to read the total quality with sensitive IEM's. and other scores.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





gelocks said:


> So is the 627 really just gives 4 hours of playback? (and the battery only 500 charging cycles?!?) That seems poor to me even if the sound quality is the best out there (according to your review...). Have you tried the JDSLabs c421?
> 
> 
> Thanks,.


 
   
  Quote: 





nockm said:


> yea it dies pretty quick and just pops when it goes dud. i think the review is pretty spot on. I don't want to say too much about sq because of my limited experience and lack of burn in at this stage. My impression from reading the other user experience is that ATH CK10 are hard to have synergy with often "sidegrade" or mismatched amp/phone pairing, and the portaphile 627 has definitely improved its performance in many areas. (this doesnt change the fact that they STILL sound good unamped.)
> With the 627 and CLAS there's a lot "wow" moments. I have no idea of music describing terminology but the best way to describe it that it renders background instruments with words as: enveloping, airiness, 3d, clarity, and TONS of detail. The wow moments usually happen when the instruments kick in/transitions and all of a sudden you're in a sonic flood. With this said its strength is also its weakness. Sometimes there's too much emphasis on the instruments, you could almost pick out each one playing it's own thing, getting a little distracted. In some songs it takes a little effort to focus on the main singer.


 
   
  That it does (the dies pretty quick part).
   
  As far as the emphasis on background instruments, I find it keeps background instruments in their place better than other amps while still giving them weight and definition, so I wonder how much the mastering has to do with the emphasis?
  Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> HEy Average_joe, any chance you can modify the table sizes so i can see all the ratings? It's become quite annoying having to open up word and copy and paste it, then go to web layout mode just to read the total quality with sensitive IEM's. and other scores.


 
   
  I made some changes, let me know if they worked.


----------



## melkenshawn

Average_joe does the uha120 pair well with JH-13s?


----------



## colinharding

Just jumped on the Portaphile train!!! Can't wait till it comes in.  As a side note, I must say that Cesar has been wonderful to work with.  I don't think it has taken him longer than two hours to respond to anyone of my emails; one of those being on a Sunday at 10pm.  He also shipped the amplifier out the very next day, perfect service!


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





melkenshawn said:


> Average_joe does the uha120 pair well with JH-13s?


 
   
  The uHA-120 pairs rather well with the JH16, so I would imagine it will do well with the JH13.  I can compare to specific amps I own if you would like with the source closest to the one you will use, just let me know.
   
  Quote: 





colinharding said:


> Just jumped on the Portaphile train!!! Can't wait till it comes in.  As a side note, I must say that Cesar has been wonderful to work with.  I don't think it has taken him longer than two hours to respond to anyone of my emails; one of those being on a Sunday at 10pm.  He also shipped the amplifier out the very next day, perfect service!


 
   
  Thanks for letting us know about the exceptional service, and great to hear you got the amp.  Let us know how it performs for you!


----------



## imackler

Average_joe, If you could only afford a $200 amp, would you pick the O2 or the Neco Soundlab v.3  for the HD600? (I know you've reviewed the version 2 here). I'm open to any other suggestions as well.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Average_joe, If you could only afford a $200 amp, would you pick the O2 or the Neco Soundlab v.3  for the HD600? (I know you've reviewed the version 2 here). I'm open to any other suggestions as well.


 
   
  OK, I just A/Bed them with the HD600 and that's a tough one...the V2 form factor is better than the O2, so if you are taking it on the go, the V2 is the clear winner IMO.  From a sound perspective, the O2 is cleaner, especially in the treble area, but the V2 has more detail/resolution and slightly better dynamics.  If you want a smoother, more pleasant sound, the O2 wins, if you want to hear more detail the V2 wins.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> OK, I just A/Bed them with the HD600 and that's a tough one...the V2 form factor is better than the O2, so if you are taking it on the go, the V2 is the clear winner IMO.  From a sound perspective, the O2 is cleaner, especially in the treble area, but the V2 has more detail/resolution and slightly better dynamics.  If you want a smoother, more pleasant sound, the O2 wins, if you want to hear more detail the V2 wins.


 
   
  Thanks for taking the time to do that; I really appreciate it. Unfortunately, you said exactly what will make it impossible for me to choose!  I contacted Neco to see how the V3 was to improve upon the V2 maybe that will help me choose!


----------



## colinharding

Well the portaphile 627 will be delivered at some point today, I will post my impressions for those interested later this week/weekend.


----------



## colinharding

Just got the portaphile 627 and in a word it is PHENOMENAL!  I will write a proper review, and hope to get it out by early next week, but as of right now I could not be happier.  Average_joe definitely didn't embellish his review when he said that it was the best amp he'd heard to date.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





colinharding said:


> Just got the portaphile 627 and in a word it is PHENOMENAL!  I will write a proper review, and hope to get it out by early next week, but as of right now I could not be happier.  Average_joe definitely didn't embellish his review when he said that it was the best amp he'd heard to date.


 
   
  Great to hear you got one for yourself and glad to hear you are enjoying it!  I am looking forward to your review as I do think it is a very good amp as mentioned in the review and the numbers show!


----------



## estreeter

Its funny - when the choice in single-ended portable amps was between Stepdance, Lisa/L3, Pico and various amps from RSA and iBasso, I remember thinking 'Whoa ! Too many choices !'. That situation has worsened, IMO - in addition to your glowing recommendations, we now have the ALO Continental/National, there is a new Leckerton and Justin is talking about making the 'Power Pico' a reality. Great ..... 
   
  The obvious answer is a meet where ALL of these amps are assembled in one place. That, or be prepared to spend ~5K USD on a drawer full of portable amps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (the above assumes that you aren't also seduced by the balanced portable amps - depending on the degree to which you wanted to go crazy with that, you could easily blow your amp budget out to 8K USD, not counting the cost of source/headphones. No question that it would be a *blast*, but I can see why longtimers like Skylab moved off to concentrate on desktop kit)


----------



## Johnsgroto91

Thanks for great review. Have ordered beyer dt880 250 and wondering if iPhone case would be any use as a driver?


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





johnsgroto91 said:


> Thanks for great review. Have ordered beyer dt880 250 and wondering if iPhone case would be any use as a driver?


 
   
  Hmm... I would like to answer not the question but the intention and I'm still lost.


----------



## Johnsgroto91

Lol.. I admit it! I read reviews on the dt880s, want them and all I know is that they are in need of a good amp. So I suppose my question is would the iPhone case amp keep the beyers from clipping and even give them sufficient juice for an average listeners ear?


----------



## Johnsgroto91

I am in the process of building a pimeta and probably buying a very good amp if this doesn't work but in the mean time I'd prefer to spend my spare cash on a holiday so if I was to buy the relatively inexpensive iPhone dedicated amp to keep the beyers powered till then? It's very late here my communicative powers are diminishing. Am Irish and just been the designated driver for a party night out!


----------



## imackler

Not really the thread for this kind of question, but to give a quick answer, you'll be able to hear music from the DT880 from an iphone but the 32ohm version would be much better for that. The 600 ohm version is intended for a quality amp; even a Fiio E9 isn't bad with it, but that will cost you a $100. I'd read through this whole thread though when you have the cash to spend on amp, especially if you need a portable. Average_joe has done some stellar reviews here.


----------



## Johnsgroto91

Yes sorry to have elaborated.and I've read average_joe's reviews too many times which is what's making me look at the cheaper options to start with. Great reviews. Thanks for the help.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





johnsgroto91 said:


> Thanks for great review. Have ordered beyer dt880 250 and wondering if iPhone case would be any use as a driver?


 
   
  PLEASE read Tyll Hersten's thoughts on the 250-ohm version before you settle for those Beyers. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you really need to read his thoughts and look at the measurements for each version of the DT880,


----------



## mrarroyo

I went on a trip combining work followed by a short vacation and took a Senn HD580 and the Portaphile 627 among other cans. I had spent some time driving the HD580 with the Portaphile 627 and new it could drive well in low gain, at least for the listening levels I listen at (about 9 o'clock). I spent additional time and found that I enjoyed the music a lot and it was the set up I chose if sitting down (can't listen in bed with big headphones).
   
  The most interesting thing is how effortlessly and enjoyable the listening experience is. It is a non-tiring and musical experience that allows for many hours (up to four 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least for now) of enjoyment and this with an iPod via LOD as a source. It will be hard to return this amp and not have it around (until I can save some $). Cheers.


----------



## average_joe

mrarroyo said:


> I went on a trip combining work followed by a short vacation and took a Senn HD580 and the Portaphile 627 among other cans. I had spent some time driving the HD580 with the Portaphile 627 and new it could drive well in low gain, at least for the listening levels I listen at (about 9 o'clock). I spent additional time and found that I enjoyed the music a lot and it was the set up I chose if sitting down (can't listen in bed with big headphones).
> 
> The most interesting thing is how effortlessly and enjoyable the listening experience is. It is a non-tiring and musical experience that allows for many hours (up to four   at least for now) of enjoyment and this with an iPod via LOD as a source. It will be hard to return this amp and not have it around (until I can save some $). Cheers.




Effortless is a good term to describe the 627, glad you are enjoying it and thanks for sharing your experience here!  Hope you save quickly 



estreeter said:


> Its funny - when the choice in single-ended portable amps was between Stepdance, Lisa/L3, Pico and various amps from RSA and iBasso, I remember thinking 'Whoa ! Too many choices !'. That situation has worsened, IMO - in addition to your glowing recommendations, we now have the ALO Continental/National, there is a new Leckerton and Justin is talking about making the 'Power Pico' a reality. Great .....
> 
> The obvious answer is a meet where ALL of these amps are assembled in one place. That, or be prepared to spend ~5K USD on a drawer full of portable amps.  :rolleyes:
> 
> (the above assumes that you aren't also seduced by the balanced portable amps - depending on the degree to which you wanted to go crazy with that, you could easily blow your amp budget out to 8K USD, not counting the cost of source/headphones. No question that it would be a *blast*, but I can see why longtimers like Skylab moved off to concentrate on desktop kit)




The amp market has exploded!  I wish I had the time to review more, but I have a large number of custom IEMs lined up for review. 



johnsgroto91 said:


> Thanks for great review. Have ordered beyer dt880 250 and wondering if iPhone case would be any use as a driver?




The i.Fuzen is a very nice amp considering the price and form factor. It was designed to drive a wide range of impedances and while I haven't tried it with the DT880, I would imagine it at least keeps up with other amps in the price range.


----------



## Johnsgroto91

Thanks a
Lot estreeter and average_joe.

It was tyll's opinion on the 250 that made me order them as the 32's damping factor wasn't suitable for lower end mp3.
I will definitely look out for the I.fuzen and then go for you're more recommended units once possible. Cheers and happy listening!


----------



## colinharding

I was able to write a review on the Portaphile 627.  If anyone is interested in a bit of reading you can head over over to http://www.head-fi.org/t/615822/portaphile-627-review and give it a go.  Bear in mind that I'm a much better writing than I'm am a photographer, so please excuse me in that respect haha.


----------



## average_joe

Very nice review (including the pictures!), something everyone should read that has any interest in a portable or desktop amp.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Hey I just wanna ask something. Is there any possible way to improve 627's battery life? With only 4 hours life it is barely a viable portable, to-go amp


----------



## average_joe

I have talked to Cesar about that and with the performance and size, no.  You can bring an external battery pack, but of course that cuts down on the portability.  I also talked with him about USB charging so you can charge on the go easily, but that would significantly increase the charge time.


----------



## 7nationarmy

So close to become the perfect portable amp 
   
  Guess I have to find another amp, and wait till I can upgrade my ASG-1 to ASG-2 so I can decide better on amp pairing. Thanks for the reply man!


----------



## kenman345

Pico Slim takes the cake dude, I havent found one thing better for the AS-2's I got.
  Quote: 





7nationarmy said:


> So close to become the perfect portable amp
> 
> Guess I have to find another amp, and wait till I can upgrade my ASG-1 to ASG-2 so I can decide better on amp pairing. Thanks for the reply man!


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Pico Slim takes the cake dude, I havent found one thing better for the AS-2's I got.


 
  Idk why I prefer pairing my ASG-1 with RSA Shadow than Pico Slim. I found Pico Slim too neutral. Shadow is darker and warmer, with sweet midrange and I enjoy it more. However that time I only have time to spend 10 mins with each amp, with limited variety of song genre. Maybe I need to find some other time to audition longer.
   
  Anyway, is there any other cheaper yet great amp pairing with ASG-1?


----------



## kenman345

I said I had AS-2's. ASG-1's wont need the same thing as when they are ASG-2's when you do that. It's going to need something that pairs well with high sensitivity IEM's when it's ASG-2's.
   
  For the ASG-1's, anything decent will do. They don't need an amp but will definitely benefit from more power. The thing about amping the AS-2's is that they are so revealing you need as good of a source and amp as possible. The Pico Slim hits the spot ridiculously well and the AS-2's are quite magical when I use that combination
  Quote: 





7nationarmy said:


> Idk why I prefer pairing my ASG-1 with RSA Shadow than Pico Slim. I found Pico Slim too neutral. Shadow is darker and warmer, with sweet midrange and I enjoy it more. However that time I only have time to spend 10 mins with each amp, with limited variety of song genre. Maybe I need to find some other time to audition longer.
> 
> Anyway, is there any other cheaper yet great amp pairing with ASG-1?


----------



## Thing Fish

I've had my Neco V3 for 7 months now and it gets better every week. Its a shame it's not mentioned more on this forum?


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





thing fish said:


> I've had my Neco V3 for 7 months now and it gets better every week. Its a shame it's not mentioned more on this forum?


 
   
  I'm planning on ordering beginning of July. It should be a great budget option!
   
  I also have a used AHA-120 coming!


----------



## 7nationarmy

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I said I had AS-2's. ASG-1's wont need the same thing as when they are ASG-2's when you do that. It's going to need something that pairs well with high sensitivity IEM's when it's ASG-2's.
> 
> For the ASG-1's, anything decent will do. They don't need an amp but will definitely benefit from more power. The thing about amping the AS-2's is that they are so revealing you need as good of a source and amp as possible. The Pico Slim hits the spot ridiculously well and the AS-2's are quite magical when I use that combination


 
  Ah I misread ur post. Maybe will try it out as soon as ASG-2 comes out.


----------



## bimadz

hi AJ,
   
  I am thinking to buy pico slim for my JH16 and my source is ROCOO BA, what do you think about it?


----------



## kenman345

I'd say you stay with the Rocoo by itself. You have JH16's that are completely BA based, and the Rocoo BA is meant for that. it should be a great pairing for you as it is. Pico Slim will sound wonderful though, just not as necessary as a clean source can be. The Pico Slim will clean up a slightly unclean signal if it needs to. 
  Quote: 





bimadz said:


> hi AJ,
> 
> I am thinking to buy pico slim for my JH16 and my source is ROCOO BA, what do you think about it?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





bimadz said:


> hi AJ,
> 
> I am thinking to buy pico slim for my JH16 and my source is ROCOO BA, what do you think about it?


 
   
  First, the size of the two works quite well, as you can see from my not so great pictures.
  
   
  I wasn't sure what to expect from the sound, but I was pleasantly surprised by the sound with the PS.  The sound is more forward with the PS, but cleaner with more depth to the presentation and better layering and resolution within the soundstage.  In addition, the deep bass extends deeper and has more weight and impact, although the rest of the bass spectrum doesn't change.  All in all the changes aren't significant unless you listen to a lot of tracks with deep bass or that are very spacious.  There is more of a change than I thought there would be, but it still isn't huge and only your wallet tell you if the changes are worth the price.


----------



## bimadz

Thanks for your info and the pictures look ok for me 
   
  I'm more listen to trance like (50% trance, 50% other gender) so I think I can consider PS for my portable amp
   
  or do you have any suggestion which portable amp that can pair nicely with my setup other than PS?


----------



## evolutionx

Hi AJ, many thanks for sharing the reviews.   Got the Portaphile 627 and really enjoying it.   Great synergy with my Studio V.   Very analog sounding and un-fatiqueing.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





bimadz said:


> Thanks for your info and the pictures look ok for me
> 
> I'm more listen to trance like (50% trance, 50% other gender) so I think I can consider PS for my portable amp
> 
> or do you have any suggestion which portable amp that can pair nicely with my setup other than PS?


 
   
  The PS has the perfect form factor and the Arrow didn't perform as well with the RoCoo BA.  Everything else I have is much larger.
   
  Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi AJ, many thanks for sharing the reviews.   Got the Portaphile 627 and really enjoying it.   Great synergy with my Studio V.   Very analog sounding and un-fatiqueing.


 
   
  Congrats on your purchase; I am still enjoying the 627 also!


----------



## sashaw

Those are great reviews, thanks average_joe. For the stepdance, I agree that the upper mid is a bit on the bright side. However, I find that make the sound more musical. The review on ADL Cruise makes me really want to own one. I don't need the DAC part, so question is, does the stride has the same amp section as cruise?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





sashaw said:


> Those are great reviews, thanks average_joe. For the stepdance, I agree that the upper mid is a bit on the bright side. However, I find that make the sound more musical. The review on ADL Cruise makes me really want to own one. I don't need the DAC part, so question is, does the stride has the same amp section as cruise?


 
   
  Yes, the SD is musical, but so are many other amps, so in direct comparison with some of the other amps it isn't as impressive. Plus, it depends on the headphones/earphones you pair with it.  
   
  The Stride is the exact same as the Cruise, just without the carbon fiber look.


----------



## faverodefavero

No Practical Devices XM6? Or Vorzuge VorzPure? (...)


----------



## sashaw

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> Yes, the SD is musical, but so are many other amps, so in direct comparison with some of the other amps it isn't as impressive. Plus, it depends on the headphones/earphones you pair with it.
> 
> The Stride is the exact same as the Cruise, just without the carbon fiber look.


 
   
  Yes, SD is picky on which headphone/earphone to pair with. It sounds good with my B&O A8, but not RE0. Thanks for the answer, guess I am going to get one.
   
  Quote: 





faverodefavero said:


> No Practical Devices XM6? Or Vorzuge VorzPure? (...)


 
   
  Double that. XM6 is an interesting one, looking forward to read your review on XM6.


----------



## faverodefavero

Wait until my VorzPure arrive in September, I might do a comparison between E7, iFuzenHP-1, XM6 and VorzPure. Not much, but should be enough for some nice perspective on it's overall sound (I hope).
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sashaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Double that. XM6 is an interesting one, looking forward to read your review on XM6.


----------



## average_joe

So many amps, so little review time...


----------



## sashaw

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> So many amps, so little review time...


 
   
  haha, don't forget the 306 and 301.


----------



## imackler

Slightly off topic but I thought the readers of this thread would appreciate it: Sound Earphones has the Cruise for $384 w/ coupon code GETAMPED. They are an authorized dealer and I think you get free overnight shipping.


----------



## sashaw

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Slightly off topic but I thought the readers of this thread would appreciate it: Sound Earphones has the Cruise for $384 w/ coupon code GETAMPED. They are an authorized dealer and I think you get free overnight shipping.


 
   
  Great deal, too bad they don't ship to New Zealand.


----------



## NorthernAvengeR

Not to Norway either  Well I heard the Stride was lighter anyway. So close to getting one now. Just need to find out if it can run purely on battery power and if the dac works with the Galaxy S3


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





sashaw said:


> haha, don't forget the 306 and 301.


 
   
  Of course not...they are in my queue.  
   
  Quote: 





imackler said:


> Slightly off topic but I thought the readers of this thread would appreciate it: Sound Earphones has the Cruise for $384 w/ coupon code GETAMPED. They are an authorized dealer and I think you get free overnight shipping.


 
   
  Too bad they don't ship everywhere because the Cruise is eye candy in addition to sonic bliss!


----------



## fusionramjet

I just ordered the Portaphile 627 and, within hours of submitting my order, Cesar e-mailed me, letting me know he'll ship it out tomorrow.  He also asked if I was a member of Head-Fi and that he's offering a $50 discount during August, and to feel free to spread the word on Head-Fi.  He seems like an awesome guy!


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





fusionramjet said:


> I just ordered the Portaphile 627 and, within hours of submitting my order, Cesar e-mailed me, letting me know he'll ship it out tomorrow.  He also asked if I was a member of Head-Fi and that he's offering a $50 discount during August, and to feel free to spread the word on Head-Fi.  He seems like an awesome guy!


 
   
  Thanks for sharing the great deal on a great amp!  And Cesar is truly a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## Vicks7

This amp is incredibly tempting if it were not for the four hour battery life. Can a separate battery pack be used as others have done with the Stepdance?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





vicks7 said:


> This amp is incredibly tempting if it were not for the four hour battery life. Can a separate battery pack be used as others have done with the Stepdance?


 
   
  Yes, external battery packs can be used.  Cesar may know of some, but I am sure a search could find something that may work, but you might need an adapter cable.


----------



## CEE TEE

Nice review thread...based on the amps I know, I'll certainly keep paying attention to what you have to say about amps!


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Nice review thread...based on the amps I know, I'll certainly keep paying attention to what you have to say about amps!


 
   
  Thanks and I look forward to any input you have!


----------



## heart banger-97

hi average_joe !
  did you hear jdslabs c421 or uha-4?
  I need your impression about them (comparing them with PS and arrow4G)
  thanks


----------



## placebo-fi

There's a comparison of sorts between the 2 amps over here (not with PS & Arrow though) http://www.head-fi.org/t/620775/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-11-8-amps-compared


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





placebo-fi said:


> There's a comparison of sorts between the 2 amps over here (not with PS & Arrow though) http://www.head-fi.org/t/620775/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-11-8-amps-compared


 

 thanks man
   
   
  I had seen it
  also I have seen mike's review that compares c421 with arrow and another popular review that compares 12 portable (transportable) amp
  but I need average_joe's review about these


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> thanks man
> 
> 
> I had seen it
> ...


 
   
  Thank you for the strong interest in having me review these amps.  Unfortunately, at this time I am trying to reduce my review backlog, so I am not going to be reviewing any amps I don't already have for a while. Please feel free to PM me with specific questions, although I won't be able to help with those two amps.


----------



## Howlin Fester

I just unboxed my Neco Soundlab v3 and I am sitting in my jam chair listening to some incredible sounds and wanted to make my all-important first post here on Head-Fi. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for sharing this vast amount of knowledge. I have been lurking here for a number of months and reading a ton of different threads.
   
  First I want to thank Average Joe for his tireless work reviewing these amplifiers and for the work you have done on aftermarket cables for the TF10. Because of your reviews and insight I have already purchased a couple of things after reading your reviews.
   
  I will not give any detailed impressions on sound since my amp is right out of the box and my Grado RS1i headphones are only a couple of weeks old. (And besides, I'm a newb. What can I tell you guys right now?) But I will say that at the moment it sounds rich, spacious, and the bass feels incredibly deep (standard setting - not bass enhanced). I am very happy with the out of the box sound! I have a mile wide smile at the moment.
   
  As far as first impressions go, the Neco v3 is as well built as everyone says. It is a solid little piece that matches nicely with my iPod touch and a couple of my wife's pony tail bands. Reading Joe's review was invaluable in helping me to choose the Logarithmic volume pot over the standard linear pot. Thanks for that head's up Average Joe. Consider the Log pot if you plan to use it with sensitive in ear monitors as well as your cans. Neco was very nice and after a couple of e-mails we had the details worked out and I ordered the amp. I got the upgraded battery, op-amp 8610, access hole for the Bass Enhance dip switches, and log pot. He said it would take one or two days to get the log pot in and he would post it the following day. He was true to his word. A week in US Postal service hands, and now it is in my hands.
   
  Another point of note. The provided 5v power supply plug is for use in Great Brittan, with an adapter for Europe. It is absolutely not a big deal, but if anyone is wondering if he sends an American plug, you now know the answer.
   
  After I put some hours on the amp, I will post some more impressions.
   
  Thanks again to Average Joe and everyone here ad Head-Fi. Rock on...


----------



## average_joe

Thanks for sharing and glad I could help with your decision and getting the right options for you!  The V2 is a nice amp and I am sure the V3 builds on that and I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts after you have more time on the amp.


----------



## Thing Fish

Glad you like the V3 Neco. I have had mine now for nearly a year and use it with Sennheiser hd25 2's. The sound just keeps getting better and better.
   
  Unfortunatly I recently purchased a cheap motorbike to save money on my daily commute and so miss my train listening sessions up to London (cant listen to music on a bike as I like to be aware of my sorroundings) So It will have home use only.
   
  I am sure you will be very pleased when all your components are burnt in and settled.


----------



## sashaw

Thanks for the great review on shonyun 306. The table you are using for scoring is too wide to be able to read the last few scores.


----------



## Kashtan

Can test these amps?
   
  GoVibe Porta Tube Portable Tube Amplifier 
  Rx MK3-B
  Triad Audio L3 
    
  You are doing great work.


----------



## average_joe

Shonyun 306 added.
   
  Quote: 





thing fish said:


> Glad you like the V3 Neco. I have had mine now for nearly a year and use it with Sennheiser hd25 2's. The sound just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> Unfortunatly I recently purchased a cheap motorbike to save money on my daily commute and so miss my train listening sessions up to London (cant listen to music on a bike as I like to be aware of my sorroundings) So It will have home use only.
> 
> I am sure you will be very pleased when all your components are burnt in and settled.


 
   
  There is something to be said for having time with components and being able to get used to them and become familiar with their nuances.  Once that happens there are certain things that are easier to appreciate IMO!
   
  Quote: 





sashaw said:


> Thanks for the great review on shonyun 306. The table you are using for scoring is too wide to be able to read the last few scores.


 
   
  Thanks, but I wasn't officially done.  Now I am as I added info with some headphones.  The 306 performs well for the price.
   
  Quote: 





kashtan said:


> Can test these amps?
> 
> GoVibe Porta Tube Portable Tube Amplifier
> Rx MK3-B
> ...


 
   
  Those and many others are on my wish list, and hopefully some day will be in the review.  But, it will be quite a while...


----------



## SV_huMMer

Hi, average_joe!
   
  Thanks a lot for your excellent work! 
   
  I wonder if I could ask your (and other head-fiers for that matter) advice. I am looking for a portable USB DAC/Amp to power my Audiotechnica ES10, playing music either off my laptop, or off my iPad. Which means that I'd need a device with USB DAC functionnality AND confirmed compatibility witi iDevices via Apple Camera Connection Kit. 
   
  I think my price cap is around 500USD.
   
  I am kinda torn apart between different models.
   
  First, I was looking at AudioQuest Dragonfly - unbeatable offering in terms of style and size, with decent sound, but limited to use with a PC or Mac laptop (too power hungry to be used with iPad, and, because of PC-controlled "digitally driven analog volume control", very software/OS dependent. Lacks flexibilit though as can't take line-in. 
   
  Now I am looking at Ray Samuel's excellent Predator or a HeadAmp Pico DAC/Amp, but wouldn't it be an overkill for my use?... Are ES10 worth spending almost 500USD for an amp?...
   
  Or shall I look into cheaper category, like FiiO E17/iBasso D-Zero/Firestone Fireye2 type of models?
   
  And what, in your opinion, would be the best *justified *choice of USB/DAC amp for my needs? 
   
  I am more into slighlty colored, warm and gentle rendition of sound, love details and soundstage, not so much obsessed with tonal neutrality and "correctness" of sound.
   
  Your help is highly appreciated!
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Swimsonny

The shonyun scores are off the page, thought i would point it out!
   
  Also i have had a brief listen of the pico slim and though it was actually a bit peaky in the highs when i took a listen to it. However it was with the Sony EX1000 so maybe thats why, i would like to re visit it properly in the future! (just thought i would mention that why on the thread)


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





sv_hummer said:


>


 
   
  I am not sure I understand how a DAC will be compatible with an Apple camera connection kit.  Isn't the kit so you can use an external card with an iPad?  Other than the iStreamer (which needs external power), Fostex HP-P1, and CLAS, I don't know of any i device DACs, although some will be coming out for the iPhone 5 by early next year.  
   
  While it isn't an amp/DAC, the Hisoundaudio Studio V would make a very nice pairing with the ES10.
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> The shonyun scores are off the page, thought i would point it out!
> 
> Also i have had a brief listen of the pico slim and though it was actually a bit peaky in the highs when i took a listen to it. However it was with the Sony EX1000 so maybe thats why, i would like to re visit it properly in the future! (just thought i would mention that why on the thread)


 
   
  Is it only the Shonyun scores?  The table is set up the same way my other tables are, so I would guess it is a combo of Huddler and your browser.  And the EX1000 would be the reason....


----------



## Swimsonny

Just re checked and they were all off the screen but in my phone, it was only the Shonyun one on my computer so yes guessing my browser so don't worry. As for the pico slim, yeh the ex1000 do have peaky highs but the pico slim clearly had masses of treble quantity and this just summarises has synergy. I guess the pico slim is made for a warm phone and that's why the owner was so happy with it and his JH13.


----------



## SV_huMMer

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> I am not sure I understand how a DAC will be compatible with an Apple camera connection kit.  Isn't the kit so you can use an external card with an iPad?  Other than the iStreamer (which needs external power), Fostex HP-P1, and CLAS, I don't know of any i device DACs, although some will be coming out for the iPhone 5 by early next year.
> 
> 
> While it isn't an amp/DAC, the Hisoundaudio Studio V would make a very nice pairing with the ES10.


 
   
  Emm... What is an "external soundcard connected via USB" if not a USB DAC + something more?  In fact, there are devices that are more "officially" compatible with Apple products (http://www.leckertonaudio.com/2012/05/uha-6s-mkii-available-in-june/ for example). CLAS is excellent, I am sure, but this is above my price threshold...
   
  Thanks for pointing out to Studio V, although I don't really need a DAP.
   
  What do you personally think about D-Zero?


----------



## average_joe

There are external and internal sound cards.  DACs are essentially the same thing, but sound cards can perform other functions such as processing for games, mic input, etc. while the DAC is just an output.  You really only need an external DAC.  
   
  The Leckerton looks good and might work for you.  I haven't heard the D-Zero so I can't comment, unfortunately.


----------



## etherlite

Which one do you think is the best all-rounder portable amp?
   
  - good for most IEMs, I won't drive high impedance/planar headphones using it though. Currently using AKG K3003i, probably going for UE PRM next. Source: Sony F series
  - long battery life
  - preferably smooth sounding, neutral to warm.
  - no need for equalizer such as treble/bass boost, as i would always turn them off anyway
   
  I'm thinking around:
  - Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G
  - ALO RX Mk.III
  - ALO Continental
  - Pico Slim
   
  anything else?


----------



## colinharding

Portaphile 627 will blow those out of the water in every category...save for batter life.  I would check it out if you can stomach about 4-5 hours of batter life.


----------



## etherlite

4-5 hours is too short... I'm eyeing for minimum of 20 hours


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Which one do you think is the best all-rounder portable amp?
> 
> - good for most IEMs, I won't drive high impedance/planar headphones using it though. Currently using AKG K3003i, probably going for UE PRM next. Source: Sony F series
> - long battery life
> ...


 
   
  Okay, Pico Slim won't get that battery life, Pretty sure the ALO amps will not as well. The Arrow 4G may not be the bet fit though as the manufacturer will not tweak the channels to allow for better pairing with high-sensitivity IEM's. You may find yourself with a channel imbalance at low volume. OTherwise it sounds like a good fit performance wise. 
  Quote: 





etherlite said:


> 4-5 hours is too short... I'm eyeing for minimum of 20 hours


----------



## etherlite

so...any other suggestions?
   
  although I will be using it for high volume listening, already got minor hearing loss on both sides so i can't enjoy low volume listening anymore...


----------



## kenman345

Thing is you won't know how the two will pair until you've tried it or had someone else try it. The channel imbalance may show up in different ways depending on the setup of the drives/driver in each pair of headphones or IEM's you use. I can't really comment if the imbalance is even there for the UE PRM's, but I wouldn't be terribly surprised if there was some and you won't know for sure at what level the two ears would be equal until it has been tried. It's a hard position to be in. I'm quite glad I don't have to use a portable amp these days as their is no real good option without some sort of sacrifice. My best suggestion would be to try asking around. The UE PRM's shouldn't be too far off from the UERM's, which many people have. Also the K3003i's arent terribly rare to find owners on here either. Try hitting some of them up over PM and see what they have found best. That's probably gonna be your best bet in finding something that will work the best for you. It's a big reason the community can be a big help with this type of stuff. I havent really come across any particularly unfriendly members and they are usually able to help or at least point you in a better direction. 
  Quote: 





etherlite said:


> so...any other suggestions?
> 
> although I will be using it for high volume listening, already got minor hearing loss on both sides so i can't enjoy low volume listening anymore...


----------



## etherlite

That's why I'm posting here, because I know Joe has UE PRM 
   
  I've tried K3003 with headstage arrow 4G before. It was pleasing, but i didn't try it with Sony F807


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> That's why I'm posting here, because I know Joe has UE PRM
> 
> I've tried K3003 with headstage arrow 4G before. It was pleasing, but i didn't try it with Sony F807


 
   
  What did you like/dislike about the Arrow 4G?  What are you looking for that is different or the same?  I haven't heard either of the ALO amps, but the iQube sounds like it might fit the bill, but the price is high, and depending on your requirements, could be overkill.  Also, if you are going to get the PRM and get your amp first, you will be able to tune the PRM with it in your source path, allowing you to build the amp sound into your PRM sound preference.


----------



## kenman345

I've twiddled around with the demo for the PRM's. and I dont think they would advise you to use the amp during the tuning process. The amp is highly specialized and frankly may need to be replaced in a matter of years and then you wont be happy with the $2k you shelled out for the PRM's.
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> What did you like/dislike about the Arrow 4G?  What are you looking for that is different or the same?  I haven't heard either of the ALO amps, but the iQube sounds like it might fit the bill, but the price is high, and depending on your requirements, could be overkill.  Also, if you are going to get the PRM and get your amp first, you will be able to tune the PRM with it in your source path, allowing you to build the amp sound into your PRM sound preference.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I've twiddled around with the demo for the PRM's. and I dont think they would advise you to use the amp during the tuning process. The amp is highly specialized and frankly may need to be replaced in a matter of years and then you wont be happy with the $2k you shelled out for the PRM's.


 
   
  My logic is different...why not use what you will be using to drive your PRM?  What would you suggest?  They provide an iPod Touch which, from my experience, isn't all that great in the output.  I used the DX100 and my iPod -> Arrow and am happy with my results.  To me, it makes sense to tune with what you will be using.  If you tune with an inferior setup, it is possible to overcompensate for source issues.


----------



## kenman345

I think you'd get better results how you did it using multiple sources. Good to know your experience. I guess that's a pretty valid solution then
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> My logic is different...why not use what you will be using to drive your PRM?  What would you suggest?  They provide an iPod Touch which, from my experience, isn't all that great in the output.  I used the DX100 and my iPod -> Arrow and am happy with my results.  To me, it makes sense to tune with what you will be using.  If you tune with an inferior setup, it is possible to overcompensate for source issues.


----------



## etherlite

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> What did you like/dislike about the Arrow 4G?  What are you looking for that is different or the same?  I haven't heard either of the ALO amps, but the iQube sounds like it might fit the bill, but the price is high, and depending on your requirements, could be overkill.  Also, if you are going to get the PRM and get your amp first, you will be able to tune the PRM with it in your source path, allowing you to build the amp sound into your PRM sound preference.


 
   
  Nothing in particular, it's just that everyone seems to prefer some other amps over Arrow 4G and I haven't tried my new Sony F800 with it.
   
  That's a good idea, I think I'll take Arrow and tune the PRM with it
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> My logic is different...why not use what you will be using to drive your PRM?  What would you suggest?  They provide an iPod Touch which, from my experience, isn't all that great in the output.  I used the DX100 and my iPod -> Arrow and am happy with my results.  To me, it makes sense to tune with what you will be using.  If you tune with an inferior setup, it is possible to overcompensate for source issues.


 
   
  Agree with this. If you're going to use a different source/amp, why would you tune using their ipod touch?


----------



## kenman345

When I was playing around with it they insisted I used their iPod. But I guess it's all okay. I saw it the first weekend it was announced. Maybe things have changed.
  Quote: 





etherlite said:


> Agree with this. If you're going to use a different source/amp, why would you tune using their ipod touch?


----------



## gelocks

Quote: 





etherlite said:


> so...any other suggestions?
> 
> although I will be using it for high volume listening, already got minor hearing loss on both sides so i can't enjoy low volume listening anymore...


 
   
  Leckerton UHA-6S MKII
   

   
  Meets almost all of your requirements but I don't use IEMs so... not sure how it performs there...


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> When I was playing around with it they insisted I used their iPod. But I guess it's all okay. I saw it the first weekend it was announced. Maybe things have changed.


 
   
  OK, that seems odd, but if they are telling you that, what can you do?
   
  Quote: 





gelocks said:


> Leckerton UHA-6S MKII
> 
> 
> 
> Meets almost all of your requirements but I don't use IEMs so... not sure how it performs there...


 
   
  I have heard many good things about the UHA-6S, but haven't heard one.


----------



## etherlite

neither do I, but I don't have any use for the DAC section and i already ordered the Arrow 4G...


----------



## kenman345

I may just be in the minority. I literally heard the PRM's test box the weekend they announced it at the NYC Meet up. They very well could have just started to get used to doing the process so they hadnt fully experienced the types of audiophiles one finds on Head-Fi
  Quote: 





average_joe said:


> OK, that seems odd, but if they are telling you that, what can you do?


----------



## JCYC5

I got the i.Fuzen thanks to Joe's review, and my reluctance to carry a separate portable amp! It does wonders with my ER4, I can't wait to try out the combo vs HPO from my iPhone 4 when my Heir 4.A gets in.


----------



## audionewbi

there is going to be an portaphile 627X out soon, cant wait  I might pre-order once I have the cash ready.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





jcyc5 said:


> I got the i.Fuzen thanks to Joe's review, and my reluctance to carry a separate portable amp! It does wonders with my ER4, I can't wait to try out the combo vs HPO from my iPhone 4 when my Heir 4.A gets in.


 
   
  Great to hear.  How is it performing for you after you have had some time to spend with it?
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> there is going to be an portaphile 627X out soon, cant wait  I might pre-order once I have the cash ready.


 
   
  Nice, that was the #1 issue most people had with the 627.


----------



## audionewbi

Here is some update about the new 627 named 627X
  =-=-
   
   


> No 3d rendering or specifications until I’m done with the final design. But, Output impedance should be similar to the current 627 which I measured to have an output impedance of .09 using a 10 ohm load and .7 using a 322 ohm load. I do have a prototype in the case I plan on using. No faceplates yet as I still need to make a few adjustments to accommodate the new potentiometer. Here’s the latest amplifier board with the new potentiometer but it’s not positioned correctly yet. Current Portaphile 627 on bottom, 627X in the middle and the HM-801 on top for size comparison.


 
   

  =-=-
  My only concern is the thickness, it is definitely makes it a transportable size. It will just be too thick for folks who like to carry idevices DAC. Can we still compare it against smaller size amps? I think its size and price will place it directly against desktop amp.


----------



## WNBC

If it were the same size I would consider getting the 627X but I'll stick with my 627.  As of right now the 627 fits perfectly with an iPhone inside a ALO pouch.  And for my lifestyle, 3-4 hours of listening between charges is usually more time than I can realistically allot.  However, even at the larger size, it has a small footprint on a desk or for travel.  The sound coming from the 627 competes with standalone amps at the $500 price range and is priced accordingly so.  
   
  EDIT:  New potientiometer, I might have to try this new 627X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Here is some update about the new 627 named 627X
> =-=-
> My only concern is the thickness, it is definitely makes it a transportable size. It will just be too thick for folks who like to carry idevices DAC. Can we still compare it against smaller size amps? I think its size and price will place it directly against desktop amp.


----------



## audionewbi

Dont get me wrong color me interested for sure however I am just questioning whether it would be fair to compare it against smaller size amp :-D I for one like to see the 627X to have a nice desktop PSU set up with added bonus of "clean power" of  battery. I think 627 size is prefect for portability why not make the 627X a desktop amp? I for one would love to have an RCA input in it and as I said a better PSU (maybe a linear PSU)?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Dont get me wrong color me interested for sure however I am just questioning whether it would be fair to compare it against smaller size amp :-D I for one like to see the 627X to have a nice desktop PSU set up with added bonus of "clean power" of  battery. I think 627 size is prefect for portability why not make the 627X a desktop amp? I for one would love to have an RCA input in it and as I said a better PSU (maybe a linear PSU)?


 
   
  If the 627X was a desktop amp, it wouldn't need the extra battery that makes it larger!  It does make a good desktop amp as is, and adding those features wouldn't be a bad idea.  Portaphile needs to work with Apple on better battery technology...longer run time with a smaller box.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> If the 627X was a desktop amp, it wouldn't need the extra battery that makes it larger!  It does make a good desktop amp as is, and adding those features wouldn't be a bad idea.  Portaphile needs to work with Apple on better battery technology...longer run time with a smaller box.


 
  It seems like the case is finalized, it will be the one I have posted its picture of. At it current stage it will definitely make it transportable size. I am a big believer in clean energy. Where I live the electrical wires are not that new and from time to time i hear a nice audible buzzing sound. This is the major reason why I do not own a desktop amp. Having battery inbuilt for clean power will eliminate those noises.

 Not everyone has that problem but it is always good to have inbuilt batteries.


----------



## Love Music

Does anyone know a portable amp that has a good synergy with the CK100. My current sources seem to have a bad synergy with it, vocals sound nasal and strident. I'll be pairing it with the Sony Z-1070. Preferable something small. Budget is around $100-$300.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





love music said:


> Does anyone know a portable amp that has a good synergy with the CK100. My current sources seem to have a bad synergy with it, vocals sound nasal and strident. I'll be pairing it with the Sony Z-1070. Preferable something small. Budget is around $100-$300.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  I have the CK100pro and it does not any amping. I use it with my ODAC (yes just the DAC lineout) and it gets loud plenty enough.
   
  You can always try to look for a second hand O2 or the new C5 which are both 189 USD new.


----------



## Love Music

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I have the CK100pro and it does not any amping. I use it with my ODAC (yes just the DAC lineout) and it gets loud plenty enough.
> 
> You can always try to look for a second hand O2 or the new C5 which are both 189 USD new.


 
  Thanks for the suggestion. The CK100 is just really picky with sources. None of my sources seem to match with it.


----------



## audionewbi

I've had the 627x for a while now and here are my findings:
   
*The bad:*

 I have found that it is very important to feed it with good signal, if you put noisy signal it will clearly be audible. For example when I had my AK120 connected to it while having it get charged from my laptop USB a faint audible noise was heard that became worst when I begun charging the 627x itself at the same time. 
 When charing the 627x the unit as mentioned will have a constant faint noise, this static noise became louder when the unit was touch. I recommend using it from its internal battery without using the supplied charger. Only use the charger when unit is off for recharging.
 There is a very faint humming noise that gets louder as the volume goes up. However for me at the highest volume the humming is not that loud even from my most sensitive IEM so that is not a major issue for me.
   
*The good:*

 The most dynamic sounding I have ever heard from a portable source and few desktop source.
 Can be mellow but that is extremely subjective. For me I liked my 627x for:
*Love*-jazz, acoustic, stringed based instrument, simple classical music,
*Moderate like*-Complex classical music and pops.
*Dislike*-Rock and fast music.
   
*Summary:*
  All and all I am happy with its sound and size. I thought 627x is going to be a lot larger from the original 627 and it is not. Arguably their is not other amp in market in its size that can sound like this. However for its current selling price it has some serious issues that it will prevent me from recommending it to everyone.
   
  627x is really an amp that one must know what exactly what they want from it and they are willing to accept those short coming it has and accept that compromise for the sound quality it has to offer.
   
*MHd-Q7 vs. 627x:*
  Having said that I still believe MHd-Q7 was able to compete quiet well with 627x to my surprise. The clear down size of MHd-Q7 is its constant hissing that does not change with volume increase. The hissing makes it unusable to all sensitive balance armature. It becomes less of a problem with dynamic based IEM/headphones. 
  However for ES-10, EX-1000 and ASG-2 MHd-Q7 performed as good as 627x and sometimes even better in the bass and mid-range territory albeit 627x won on transparency by a large margin and it was better in overall terms of resolution however MHd-Q7 resolution was not that far away to my ears.   

 Based on what I have found the problem with most hissing is poor grounding design, I am hopping to figure out how to mod my MHd-Q7 grounding and if it worked I might see if same can be done with 627x but that is somethign I doubt I ever do on a 600 dollar amp.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I've had the 627x for a while now and here are my findings:
> 
> *The bad:*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for sharing.  I have many amp reviews underway, including the MHd-Q7.  It is a nice amp that is smooth and spacious with a slight bit of brightness to it, but unfortunately it does hiss with high sensitivity headphones.  If you can deal with the hiss, the Ortofon volume control works well with high sensitivity headphones due to the small change in volume relative to the movement of the knob.
   
  The Lear FSM-02 v2 is also in the price range and something I think should get a lot of attention here, but it takes a different approach as it has 2 independent amp units: a class A section and an op amp based section.  Plus, it has a built in hardware EQ and many other features as well as a less than 0.04 output impedance per the specs.


----------



## audionewbi

I really like my MHd-Q7, it pairs incredibly well with dynamic headphones, ignoring the hiss there is really nothing obviously missing from them to make us hate them. I've been lucky when it come to high frequency, i am deaf beyond 17/18 khz and I I tend to like brighter sounding stuff. The only time I had a harder time adjusting was with CK100PRO which now is my highest ranking IEM.


----------



## average_joe

I just updated the first post of this thread with the JDS O2 + ODAC review as well as a simulation of the ODAC + O2 combo.


----------



## thegunner100

Joe, have you tried using the UHA-6s mk ii with its optical or coaxial inputs instead of USB? I, along with others, found that the usb input was lacking compared to the other inputs. Were you able to get your hands on other opamps to use with the uha-6s? Looking forward to your full review of the amp.
   
  Also, have you tried using any of the balanced portable amps such as the ALOs or Ray Samuels?


----------



## average_joe

Yes and no. Yes, I tried both optical and coax, but just with the default op amp.

Nope, no balanceed amps at this time.


----------



## average_joe

I have posted the Lear FSM-02 V2 amp review in the 2nd post of this thread.  If you are in the market for a high performance amp, it is worth checking out.
   
  Also, I have a preview section I will be updating from time to time here.


----------



## thegunner100

Hmm overall SQ of the UHA-6S being better than the headstage arrow 4g? I don't quite agree with you there, unless the preview chart is for both the amp and dac section of the uha-6s. If that's the case, then the UHA-6S's dac is pretty lackluster. I feel that the amp section of the UHA-6S is better than the arrow 4g's. It's possible to have Nick of Leckerton mod the uha-6s to have lower gain as well (I did -12db for mine), relieving sensitive IEMs of imbalance issues.


----------



## Deviltooth

I'm looking for a little help.  I recently returned to North America after 5 months abroad and in October I intend to travel again.  I have a 3 month window to pick up new portable audio gear (without complications).
   
  I am currently using the Fiio E-17 out of an Asus G73S computer.  When I use earphones it's most often my CT-500 (Clear Tune Monitors).  I have ordered, and have on the way the following CIEMs that will accompany me on my next journey: Unique Melody 3DD, Custom Art Pro330 and JH Audio JH13pro.  I will also be buying a new computer for travel (likely a Leonovo Ideapad Y510).
   
  I'm looking to stay portable and purchase a USB dac/amp to power the above mentioned CIEMs.  Naturally I'd like an upgrade in sound quality over the Fiio.  I value clarity, a large soundstage and great dynamics (no hiss please).  Like all of you I want to give my CIEMs the best chance to shine.
   
  I have very casually considered the following: Leckerton UHA-6, Ibasso D-42, Hrt Microstreamer.  I am open to spending more (lets keep it under $700) if the sound quality justifies it.  I also favour a physical volume knob.
   
  I'm also assuming the DAC in my computer(s) will be inadequate and it's a feature I need.  If someone would like to advise me otherwise I'd consider the Average Joe excellently reviewed Portaphile or Lear.  I do prefer all in one to seperate dac/amps and I do like the concept of USB powered (again for portability).
   
  Recommendations?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> Hmm overall SQ of the UHA-6S being better than the headstage arrow 4g? I don't quite agree with you there, unless the preview chart is for both the amp and dac section of the uha-6s. If that's the case, then the UHA-6S's dac is pretty lackluster. I feel that the amp section of the UHA-6S is better than the arrow 4g's. It's possible to have Nick of Leckerton mod the uha-6s to have lower gain as well (I did -12db for mine), relieving sensitive IEMs of imbalance issues.


 
   
  What op amp do you have?
   
  Here are a few notes about the chart:
  - I was sent the default op amp and stock gain.  When I talked to Nick about the amp, he said most people get the op amp I have, which is why it is reviewed as such.
  - There will be a separate "amp only" entry once the review has been completed
  - The 4S performs very well, but two things that I think make that amp less desirable aren't taken into account in the numbers: soundstage ratio and bass response (warm but lower levels of deep bass).  The numbers aren't meant to be a stand alone thing and the issues are mentioned in the write-up does state this.  When I have time I will probably revamp the scoring system.
  - I did compare with a large number of sources and headphones and performance can vary quite a bit depending on the source and headphone.  The match with some headphones and the UHA-S6 was quite poor while it wasn't so with the 4G.
  - I used USB, optical, and coax inputs to test the UHA-6S and arrive at the DAC score.  The DX100 performed better than any other optical/coax source I have.
   
  I think it will all make more sense once I publish my full review.  I would not steer people away from the Leckerton.  
   
  Quote: 





deviltooth said:


> I'm looking for a little help.  I recently returned to North America after 5 months abroad and in October I intend to travel again.  I have a 3 month window to pick up new portable audio gear (without complications).
> 
> I am currently using the Fiio E-17 out of an Asus G73S computer.  When I use earphones it's most often my CT-500 (Clear Tune Monitors).  I have ordered, and have on the way the following CIEMs that will accompany me on my next journey: Unique Melody 3DD, Custom Art Pro330 and JH Audio JH13pro.  I will also be buying a new computer for travel (likely a Leonovo Ideapad Y510).
> 
> ...


 
   
  From what I have heard, and I know I have fallen behind in the DAC/amps recently, the ODAC + Lear would make a nice combo.  The ODAC performs quite well for the price and the Lear is a top performer that can be charged via USB, which is nice considering the battery life of the Lear and Portaphile, unless you go for the 627X.


----------



## thegunner100

I have OPA209. I believe OPA209 used to be the default when the mk ii came out, but Nick changed it back to AD8610 after some time. From what I read on another site, the OPA209 is the neutral/clear sounding opamp whereas the AD8610 is more V shaped. I purchased mine for just $200 used after shipping, so no complaints from me here! . Both amps make a great pairing with the UERM imo.
   
  I'm looking forward to your full review of the uha-6s. By the way, will you be getting your hands on a fiio x3 for review or use any time soon? I'm leaning towards the ibasso dx50 but if it turns out to be expensive or mediocre, I might turn towards the x3 instead.


----------



## average_joe

Op amps can make significant differences, so the OPA209 could outperform the AD8610.  I do agree, the UHA matches well with the IERM and some of my more organic CIEMs such as the SE5 and LE3b.  
   
  I am not sure I will be able to get my hands on the x3, but the dx50 does seem very exciting.


----------



## average_joe

My Ortofon MHd-Q7 review has been added to the second post in this thread.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## audionewbi

I knew I wasn't crazy for liking the Q7 this much


----------



## hotfever

wondering if you will do apex glacier.........as we know it is 1 of the top-tier amp out there


----------



## average_joe

My Leckerton UHA-6S MKII amp review has been published to the 2nd post in this thread.  Please let me know what you think of the review.
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy for liking the Q7 this much


 
   
  When it is good, it is really good!  Not crazy 
   
  Quote: 





hotfever said:


> wondering if you will do apex glacier.........as we know it is 1 of the top-tier amp out there


 
   
  Added to my "wish list" for future reviews.


----------



## Bazirker

Great review of the Leckerton.  Based on the CIEM's you have, do you have a feel for how it might play with UM Merlins?  I'm looking for an amp that provides more of a fun, exciting sound than analytical. 
   
  PS - I think you have a typo at the end of the review in the note where you may have double-pasted the comment off of Leckerton's site.


----------



## shotgunshane

@Bazirker, I really liked the UHA-6 with opa209 in conjunction with the Merlin. Since the Merlin was already a fun sig, I thought the Leckerton helped with low level detail resolution and treble articulation. It was certainly a better match for the Merlin than the Arrow 4g and O2 amps I also had at the time.


----------



## Bazirker

shotgunshane said:


> @Bazirker, I really liked the UHA-6 with opa209 in conjunction with the Merlin. Since the Merlin was already a fun sig, I thought the Leckerton helped with low level detail resolution and treble articulation. It was certainly a better match for the Merlin than the Arrow 4g and O2 amps I also had at the time.




Thanks! Do you have an opinion on whether the AD8610 reviewed here would be better or worse than the OPA209 for my purposes?


----------



## shotgunshane

bazirker said:


> Thanks! Do you have an opinion on whether the AD8610 reviewed here would be better or worse than the OPA209 for my purposes?




I never tried the 8610 in mine. Based upon the ears of someone I trust who did (and can't post at head-fi) it's sounds different enough that I'd not recommend it without having tried it first. 

Worth noting the 209 picks up a lot of interference from cell phones. That's why Nick stopped using it as his default. 

According to two people, the ad4627 is the ultimate opamp in the UHA-6 but I've not heard that one either.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Great review of the Leckerton.  Based on the CIEM's you have, do you have a feel for how it might play with UM Merlins?  I'm looking for an amp that provides more of a fun, exciting sound than analytical.
> 
> PS - I think you have a typo at the end of the review in the note where you may have double-pasted the comment off of Leckerton's site.


 
   
  I can't really say, but it performed well with most CIEMs and SS answered!  I think the key is the op amp and how much cell phone interference you are willing to accept.
   
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> @Bazirker, I really liked the UHA-6 with opa209 in conjunction with the Merlin. Since the Merlin was already a fun sig, I thought the Leckerton helped with low level detail resolution and treble articulation. It was certainly a better match for the Merlin than the Arrow 4g and O2 amps I also had at the time.


 
   
  Good to know, thanks!
   
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I never tried the 8610 in mine. Based upon the ears of someone I trust who did (and can't post at head-fi) it's sounds different enough that I'd not recommend it without having tried it first.
> 
> Worth noting the 209 picks up a lot of interference from cell phones. That's why Nick stopped using it as his default.
> 
> According to two people, the ad4627 is the ultimate opamp in the UHA-6 but I've not heard that one either.


 
   
  I do want to try the 209, but now I also want to try the 4627 (and some others I have laying around).  Now, if I can only find the time...


----------



## thegunner100

Nice to see the UHA-6S stacking well against amps of its price range. How much of a difference would you say a portable amp really makes with CIEMs, when paired with a high end dap like the dx100 or the likes? I plan on probably selling off my arrow 4g after getting the ibasso dx50. 
   
  I know you said you dont have any portable balanced amps, but have you ever tried any at a head-fi meet or such before?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> Nice to see the UHA-6S stacking well against amps of its price range. How much of a difference would you say a portable amp really makes with CIEMs, when paired with a high end dap like the dx100 or the likes? I plan on probably selling off my arrow 4g after getting the ibasso dx50.
> 
> I know you said you dont have any portable balanced amps, but have you ever tried any at a head-fi meet or such before?


 
   
  It all really depends on the CIEM as the DX100 drives many CIEMs quite well, but there is still room for improvement from some of the top amps I have such as the FSM-02 and 627.  For example, the Music One sounds its best from the FSM-02, and the Arrow 4G sounds quite good with the amp as well, bringing out performance the internal DX100 amp doesn't.  The 4G might just be a good match with the DX50.
   
  I have listened to a limited number of balanced amps, but without A/Bing, it is difficult to really note the differences between SE and balanced.  I did compare SE with balanced for the 801 and found that it was dependent on the CIEM paired with the circuit.


----------



## zachchen1996

Why are there 3 different rows of data for the uha-6s mkii's sound quality ratings?


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Why are there 3 different rows of data for the uha-6s mkii's sound quality ratings?


 
   
  First row = as an amp only, second row = amp + DAC, third row = DAC only (line out to another amp).


----------



## Ari33

Great reviews/comparisons average_joe,  
   
  From reading the comparison, choosing the FSM-02 seems a no brainer... but just how close is it to the 627 in terms of SQ?  A small gap or is it just the FSM-02's multi functionality that earns it such a high score?
   
  I currently have TF10's and a few other iem's but I'm planning on getting some HD650's or possibly even the HD800's (both 300 Ohms) if I get my bonus at the end of the year... In your opinion what amp would be the best option for me?
   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## zachchen1996

ada4627's for the uha-6s mkii just came in the mail today, even without any burn in, off the bat, it is quite obvious that the ada4627 is superior to the opa209 for the leckerton. Better note weight, timbre, soundstage, etc. Love it!  Average joe, If you ever get a chance, can you re-review the uha-6s mkii with the ada4627 opamp?


----------



## myared

Joe,
   
  First off thank you for this tremendous thread...
   
  In your opinion, is the "upgrade" in the sound of the HM801 one gets with the Portaphile 607 (with either the GAME or the balanced card and used in conjunction with JH16s) worth the cost of the Portaphile?  Thanks.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





myared said:


> Joe,
> 
> First off thank you for this tremendous thread...
> 
> In your opinion, is the "upgrade" in the sound of the HM801 one gets with the Portaphile 607 (with either the GAME or the balanced card and used in conjunction with JH16s) worth the cost of the Portaphile?  Thanks.


 
   
  If you are referring to the non-freqphase JH16, the 801 is an excellent match with the GAME card.  While the Portaphile 627 does improve the sound, the change isn't as dramatic as with some other CIEMs.  Of course, how much the changes are worth is subjective, so I can't answer if adding the amp is worth the cost for you, but it isn't a combo I would necessarily recommend unless the 627 will be used with other CIEMs/headphones.


----------



## audionewbi

Are you going to review the quickstep in the future?


----------



## myared

Quote: 





average_joe said:


> If you are referring to the non-freqphase JH16, the 801 is an excellent match with the GAME card.  While the Portaphile 627 does improve the sound, the change isn't as dramatic as with some other CIEMs.  Of course, how much the changes are worth is subjective, so I can't answer if adding the amp is worth the cost for you, but it isn't a combo I would necessarily recommend unless the 627 will be used with other CIEMs/headphones.


 
   
  I have the "early" JH16s.  I guess those are the non-fregphase ones and yes, the 627 would be used with them exclusively as I don't own, and don't plan to own any other CIEMs for a while.  Thanks Joe.  I truly appreciate your opinion.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Are you going to review the quickstep in the future?


 
   
  Hopefully, but I have a large backlog I am working through before I take on anything else.
   
  Quote: 





myared said:


> I have the "early" JH16s.  I guess those are the non-fregphase ones and yes, the 627 would be used with them exclusively as I don't own, and don't plan to own any other CIEMs for a while.  Thanks Joe.  I truly appreciate your opinion.


 
   
  No problem, happy to help.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## audionewbi

Like always thank you and looking forward to reading your amazing reviews.


----------



## zachchen1996

average_joe said:


> Hopefully, but I have a large backlog I am working through before I take on anything else.
> 
> 
> No problem, happy to help.  Let me know if you have any other questions.




Hey average_joe, do you have any plans on ever reviewing some japanese amps such as the wagnus epsilon s?


----------



## IAmSoCheap

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Hey average_joe, do you have any plans on ever reviewing some japanese amps such as the wagnus epsilon s?


 
  Or like mass kobo model 385?


----------



## audionewbi

I can do my best to find a way to have a mass kobo 385 sample review from the designer but I am not sure if average_joe is able to review it. I know he is always busy getting something reviewed.


----------



## zachchen1996

iamsocheap said:


> Or like mass kobo model 385?




That would be a bit impractical as many who own it say it is useless with iems due to severe hiss :/


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> That would be a bit impractical as many who own it say it is useless with iems due to severe hiss :/




I heard the Mass KoBo 385 designer want launching amp special for iems ?


----------



## audionewbi

It is just a plug in adapter.


----------



## average_joe

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Like always thank you and looking forward to reading your amazing reviews.


 
   
  Your welcome!  I am nearing completion of a CIEM review that has been a very long time coming.  I will be glad to finally have it done, and once I get through 3 more CIEM reviews, I will have time for more amps (after a few cables, of course ).
   
  Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Hey average_joe, do you have any plans on ever reviewing some japanese amps such as the wagnus epsilon s?


 
   
  Not at the moment.  I do have several sources that I am toying with...
   
  Quote: 





iamsocheap said:


> Or like mass kobo model 385?


 
   
  See above


----------



## Toe Tag

Would be interesting to see these reviewed. They will be popular. 
  
 FiiO E18 Kunlun http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E18-KUNLUN-Android-Phone/dp/B00GCDJBMM (shipping now)
 Leckerton UHA760 http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha760 (ships December 11)
 Sony NWZ-ZX1 http://www.whathifi.com/news/sonys-flagship-high-res-walkman-revealed (ships December 7 according to http://pricejapan.com/)


----------



## average_joe

I would love to, but unfortunately I don't have the time to review any other gear than I have planned.


----------



## vermilions

Hi there, this is a great review thread... could someone give me some advice? I am wondering if the Leckerton UHA 6S MKII would have enough power to drive the latest version of Mad Dogs? I actually need a _portable_ DAC/amp combo that supports playback from my macbook air and my HTC One X via USB OTG. I will also be using my Shure SE215 IEMs with this setup. My budget is around $250-300. Thanks so much in advanced.


----------



## Bazirker

vermilions said:


> Hi there, this is a great review thread... could someone give me some advice? I am wondering if the Leckerton UHA 6S MKII would have enough power to drive the latest version of Mad Dogs? I actually need a _portable_ DAC/amp combo that supports playback from my macbook air and my HTC One X via USB OTG. I will also be using my Shure SE215 IEMs with this setup. My budget is around $250-300. Thanks so much in advanced.


 
 Not sure if I looked up the correct specs for your phones, but I think they're ~50 ohm impedance.  My UHA-6SmkII can almost drive my DT990's which are 600 ohms, so I would think your Mad Dogs would do fine.    (To be clear, I am able to listen to the DT990's out of this amp, I just can't push them to ear splitting volumes like I could with my Fiio E7/E9 combo.)


----------



## vermilions

Cheers Bazirker for your reply! If you mean "DC resistance" then it is 50 Ohms (http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-HhZTLG6ctec/UOGkNMnp9YI/AAAAAAAACFw/sM6k_9zzvPY/s1600/EDD_5101b.jpg). I think your example of the DT990s proves that it's plenty enough! (unless there's another spec other than the impedance that I need to consider.)


----------



## average_joe

vermilions said:


> Hi there, this is a great review thread... could someone give me some advice? I am wondering if the Leckerton UHA 6S MKII would have enough power to drive the latest version of Mad Dogs? I actually need a _portable_ DAC/amp combo that supports playback from my macbook air and my HTC One X via USB OTG. I will also be using my Shure SE215 IEMs with this setup. My budget is around $250-300. Thanks so much in advanced.


 
  
 Sorry for the delayed response.  The UHA-6S is a good choice if you need both in the price range.  The only other decent option I have heard is the Sunrise Ray, but my unit had an issue and I haven't yet received a replacement.
  


bazirker said:


> Not sure if I looked up the correct specs for your phones, but I think they're ~50 ohm impedance.  My UHA-6SmkII can almost drive my DT990's which are 600 ohms, so I would think your Mad Dogs would do fine.    (To be clear, I am able to listen to the DT990's out of this amp, I just can't push them to ear splitting volumes like I could with my Fiio E7/E9 combo.)


 
  
 How does the Fiio compare in quality?


----------



## Divine

Am about to go shop for an amp tomorrow so thought perhaps you could give your 2cents.
  
 Im driving a UM mage from a dx50.
 The UM mage focuses on extremely clear vocals and has a rather quick hitting bass. I want to keep that quick hitting, but rather light bass and maintaining or possibly improving the mids while most importantly, improve the soundstage and positioning. The amp must not make the bass sound muddy nor take away the clarity. I'm prefer a more analytical sound over musical one.
  
 Thanks alot in advance


----------



## average_joe

divine said:


> Am about to go shop for an amp tomorrow so thought perhaps you could give your 2cents.
> 
> Im driving a UM mage from a dx50.
> The UM mage focuses on extremely clear vocals and has a rather quick hitting bass. I want to keep that quick hitting, but rather light bass and maintaining or possibly improving the mids while most importantly, improve the soundstage and positioning. The amp must not make the bass sound muddy nor take away the clarity. I'm prefer a more analytical sound over musical one.
> ...


 
  
 What is your price range?


----------



## Divine

Just got an ak100 because i like the vocals.
  
 Now i find that the treble is quite sibilant, perhaps something with a darker signature that boosts bass slightly without making it muddy.
 Im looking at something priced similar to the headstage arrow 4g
  
 Regards


----------



## Bazirker

average_joe said:


> How does the Fiio compare in quality?




In terms of build quality, the Fiio units are quite impressive given their low price. That said, I feel the Leckerton amp is absolutely built like a tank (in a good way.) 

The E7+E9 combo packs a tremendous punch. It really, really puts out a lot of juice. If I were to accidentally crank the volume to max and hit play on a hard rock track, I honestly would not be surprised if the amp caused my 600 ohm DT990'S to play loudly enough to permanently damage the headphones. The sound is clear and neutral with a centered presentation. 

The UHA-6S.MKII pushes much less juice, which is unsurprising given it is designed as a portable unit rather than a desktop amp. With the AD8610 op amp, the sound is more clear and precise than the Fiio combo. Most noteworthy is the change in presentation, where the UHA is vastly more 3D and spacious than the "in your face" presentation of the Fiios. Depending on the style of music you listen to, this may not be desirable; while I easily prefer the UHA for EDM produced for high quality arena speakers, I sometimes preferred the Fiio combo for metal, particularly when the recording quality or mastering is poor. 

Overall, the UHA is of higher quality in build and sound quality, although the Fiio combo wins out when you just want to crank it up and ruin your hearing


----------



## average_joe

divine said:


> Just got an ak100 because i like the vocals.
> 
> Now i find that the treble is quite sibilant, perhaps something with a darker signature that boosts bass slightly without making it muddy.
> Im looking at something priced similar to the headstage arrow 4g
> ...


 
  
 I am not sure you should base your amp sound signature decision off the headphone out of the high impedance AK100, as the line out probably will not have the same issue.  I take it you don't need a DAC/amp now since you will use the AK100, right?
  
 If size doesn't matter, the quite large Tube Amp TA-1 is quite good for the price.
 Based on my experience with the Stepdance, the 2Stepdance will probably also be a very good amp.
 If you do need a DAC/amp, the UHA-6S MKII could work if  you use an op-amp other than the stock one, or the Sunrise Ray is also a good choice from my listening experience.
  
 The Arrow isn't a perfect amp, as the deep bass is a bit rolled off and the mid-bass is a bit enhanced, but the latest version I reviewed was vastly superior to the previous versions.  
  
 Also, if you don't mind answering a question, someone is asking about the Mage here.
  


bazirker said:


> In terms of build quality, the Fiio units are quite impressive given their low price. That said, I feel the Leckerton amp is absolutely built like a tank (in a good way.)
> 
> The E7+E9 combo packs a tremendous punch. It really, really puts out a lot of juice. If I were to accidentally crank the volume to max and hit play on a hard rock track, I honestly would not be surprised if the amp caused my 600 ohm DT990'S to play loudly enough to permanently damage the headphones. The sound is clear and neutral with a centered presentation.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the info.  I love the look and feel of the Fiio products and have the X3, which is quite nice to use.  While the sound quality is pretty much inline with the price, it doesn't help high-end gear sound quite as good as the more expensive stuff.


----------



## Toe Tag

Leckerton's new flagship, the UHA760 is now shipping. I imagine we'll see some reviews soon http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha760


----------



## Currawong

Just FYI if you weren't aware, the MK2 version of the AK100 has a low output impedance. It would be interesting to read your thoughts on its performance versus an iPhone + amp.


----------



## vermilions

I will check out the Sunrise Audio Ray, thanks!


----------



## average_joe

toe tag said:


> Leckerton's new flagship, the UHA760 is now shipping. I imagine we'll see some reviews soon http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha760


 
  
 Ah, its shipping already!  I would guess it will be pretty good and hope to be able to review it at some point.
  


currawong said:


> Just FYI if you weren't aware, the MK2 version of the AK100 has a low output impedance. It would be interesting to read your thoughts on its performance versus an iPhone + amp.


 
  
 Thanks for the info!  If this is directed at me, I would love to when I get a chance, and that would be a nice comparison.  How about iPhone -> DAC - amp?


----------



## cocolinho

Hey,
 just to say that if an EU head-fier is looking to buy this great amp, I might sell mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/699138/ic-portaphile-627x


----------



## rosski

cocolinho said:


> Hey,
> just to say that if an EU head-fier is looking to buy this great amp, I might sell mine
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I may be interested- condition/price?
 Ross (in Ireland)


----------



## damifly

Thanks for creating this review thread.


----------



## herter

Hello!
  
 I hope I was thorough enough, but I didn't find any experiences with the DX50 and the HE 12 4G. I want to drive a pair of SE535 and maybe later a high sensitivity CIEM. I like the sound of this setup right now, but I would appreciate a little more bass.
  
 What do you think?


----------



## vermilions

Is there anyone who has heard both the Sunrise Audio Ray and the C&C BH? Which one would be more bang for the buck? I'll be using my Beyerdynamic T51p and Shure SE215 with them. Thanks


----------



## average_joe

I really can't help, but if it is worth anything I had the Ray, but there was a problem with it.  I sent it back and was never sent a replacement, however I do still have the Dolphin, which can sound brilliant with some pairings and not so brilliant with others.  I should have a review in the next month or two of that.  The C&C BH looks interesting, but I have no idea if it is good or not.  It may have a low output impedance, which is a very good thing, based on the rated headphone impedance, but that is just a guess.


----------



## kimck99

Hi Average_Joe,
  
 I posted a question in the Help Forum but didn't get a answer. I'm hoping you can help.
  
 First, I'm rather new to headphones and Amps/DACs. I plan on purchasing the Alpha Dog with the primary devices being phones, laptops/PCs. and tablets.
  
 So, I am looking for a single AMP/DAC device that can drive the Alpha Dog. A DAC to use with my Windows 8 devices via USB and AMP to use with my Nokia phone using line out/in (I'm assuming I will benefit of having a portal AMP for the headphone).
  
 I've been looking through your thread and others and the one that seems to fit the bill is HiFi M8. However, it's outside my budget and looks too big. My budget is <$300, preferable <$200.
  
 Is there a single device that fits my need?
  
 Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## headwhacker

Check out the UHA-6S MKII, It has a built in DAC. It sure can drive the alpha dogs fine and you can use the amp section separately from the DAC.


----------



## kimck99

headwhacker said:


> Check out the UHA-6S MKII, I has a built in DAC. It sure can drive the alpha dogs fine and you can use the amp section separately from the DAC.


 
  
 Thanks Headwhacker,
  
 I read the review on that device from Average_Joe a few days ago and thought it would fit the bill. However, I had read many other threads while search for the "one" AMP/DAC and completely forgot about it. (That's what happens when you start following too many rabbit holes.) Thanks for the reminder.
  
 I'll check this out, again. Any other devices?


----------



## average_joe

kimck99 said:


> Hi Average_Joe,
> 
> I posted a question in the Help Forum but didn't get a answer. I'm hoping you can help.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, the UHA 6-S MK II is a good option.  There is also the ADL Stride, which is the cheaper version of the Cruise.  There is a hiss issue with sensitive IEMs, but worked well with headphones for me.
  
 UHA:
 - Rollable opamps
 - Gain switch
 - Use as an Android/Apple DAC
 - Optical input needed for 24/96
 - Size/shape is better
 - Micro USB connector
 Stride:
 - Higher overall sound quality
 - 24/96 via USB
 - Over 2x battery life (80 hours per the manufacturer)
 - Mini USB connector
 - Does not support tablets


----------



## kimck99

average_joe said:


> Yes, the UHA 6-S MK II is a good option.  There is also the ADL Stride, which is the cheaper version of the Cruise.  There is a hiss issue with sensitive IEMs, but worked well with headphones for me.
> 
> UHA:
> - Rollable opamps
> ...


 

 Thanks average_joe,
  
 Given the two devices, I like size and micro-usb features of UHA. ADL Stride seem to be a bit too odd of a shape to carry around.
  
 With some others' feedback, I am leaning heavily towards the UHA.
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## ekolite

I am thinking of going with the Cruise for use with my Denon Ahd-600s for your positive remarks and it's amazing battery life. Will post a follow up. Thanks for the excellent and informative post.


----------



## Fungus

Hi Average_Joe,
  
 Would you be able to add the JDS labs C5/D to your review? 
  
 I'm interested in how the amp section of the UHA-6-S MKII stacks up to the C5 since they are both similarly priced.


----------



## Shini44

hey guys wanted to tell you that the old Portaphile 627 version will be back in a new "panel" design, which is better ofc, yet this will be for a limited number, man i can't wait to have mine, if some head-fiers want it then don't miss the golden chance.

 for those who want to know what is the difference between the old and the new version, lets say the new version lack the hint of warmth that the old versions had, which is why so many people were starving to get the old version from the sale threads

 the new version isn't bad or anything , its just that audiophile who want Neutral + hint of warmth and smoothness can't get that sound sig with the new versions
  
  
 anyway if you want to pre order it will be for 449$ + shipping  , contact Portaphile's Cesar on this email : http://smartbuys@usa.com



 oh i forgot to say that i had the Pico Power and the old Portaphile 627, and i would pick the 627 over the Pico Power anytime ^^


 hey Joe thanks again for reviewing this amp, its really the best i had  just wanted the others to know that there is still a chance to have it.


----------



## Shini44




----------



## Sound Eq

so which is the best new portable amp with bass boost out there for planar headphones beside the cavali one


----------



## claud W

Getting ready to order a set of Campfire Vega IEMs. Ordered a Ray Samuels Shadow today. Sent him an Email this morning expecting to get an answer tomorrow, but I got a response an hour later. Looked like a good amp to power my iPod Classic with all lossless Apple tunes. Vegas are next.


----------

